#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 《變形火車俠》同人作: 《蒸汽逆襲》 <17> + <18> 9/7-10

## kl122002

<<變形火車俠>>同人作  : <<蒸汽逆襲>>  
前言:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


前言:
最近翻看了一些兒時動畫， 當中看得入迷的方是這部<<變形火車俠>>。 現在有一些空餘時間， 把兒時劣作重整修正成文。 但為保持原作的收看年齡對象 (兒童為主)， 除了部分要引用史實之外， 其他地方就略以表示， 不考證深入探討。

故事設定的時間為<<變形火車俠>>第二輯中的夏天， 也即是學校暑假期間。 言場人類主要是 聖橋健太， 人設方面也會盡量跟從原作， 除了下列為了方便而統一的修改:

1。 暗黑三星:
A。 Black Express (中譯: 黑魔頭/快速魔頭號/黑暗EX) 
-> 此文:  黑暗快車號 (簡稱 : 老大)

B。 Dozilas [D51] (中譯: 阿獃 / 黑暗使者號/ 多吉拉矢/ 失敗) 
-> 此文: 黑暗使者號

C。Ukkari [C55] (中譯: 阿呆 /馬虎惡魔號/ 吳卡里 / 善忘) 
-> 此文: 惡魔號

D。 Kodaji [0系新幹線] (中譯: 壽星號/古達爺)
->此文: 壽星號

E。 West [ 500系新幹線] (中譯:希望之光號/威斯特)
>此文: 威斯特

F。 Tsubasa [400系新幹線] (中譯: 使者號/飛翼號)
->此文: 飛翼號


此文為短篇小說， 全文應不多於15章。 
現在暫時想不到本文名字， 所以也就聽定作(未名)
在最後， 希望大家喜歡。

  1。 <夏至>

現在是暑假時分。 今天的清晨卻是被清霧包著大半個東京。 東京總火車現在不像平日一樣人影熱鬧， 車聲隆隆。 反而是一片清肅， 只有間中從遠處傳來一些人聲。 

一列東行的列車正在從遠處駛進這站。 整列列車全身呈以茶泳包作調， 在微弱的晨光和清霧包圍之下， 更是顯得不起眼。 車頭從車身分裂生來， 展開手腳， 從原來的擋風窗露出雙眼， 在月台上漸成人形。 他坐在候車的椅上， 伸一伸展手腳， 看一看上方的鐘和班次表，

「真倒霉， 居然抽中了一當今天的頭班車…到底有誰來坐?」

在他的右方特然亮起一點光， 身後的車軌也傳來陣陣微小的敲打聲。 他本來並不在意那些光和弱聲， 但隨著敲打聲漸強， 他不得跳下椅前看看， 隨著敲打聲外， 一陣陣洩氣聲和重覆的隆隆聲傳來， 這下他肯定沒有錯了。

「是…是蒸氣火車!」

一個黑影破霧而出， 他可看見這還一部殘舊的很的蒸氣火車頭在不遠處冒著灰煙駛進， 汔笛還在隨站前響嗚示意。

「哇!!!」

原地上那個綠色人形火車頭嚇得大叫， 而那蒸氣火車頭也就在他的大叫之下消失得無影無蹤。

****

大惕在這時已正掛在半空， 刺眼的光照亮著各地， 四周也因而變得浩熱。 整天躲在那細小， 並用飛船殘留物在一個工地建基地的變形火車俠敲人--暗黑三星， 正在抱怨外方熱得頭昏的街道。

「怎麼修冷理氣的師傅還未來? 很熱…」 暗黑三星其中一部D51蒸汽火車外貌成員黑暗使者號大字形躺在地上說道，

「很熱很熱很熱…」 另一部C55蒸汽火車化身的成員惡魔號在地上哭鬧。

「夠了!」 身為老大， 擁有一對與兩名手下不同的金眼和鑽咀的黑暗快車號
大喝， 「少囉嗦， 天氣已夠熱， 你還想怎樣?」

「我要雪糕!!」
「我要刨冰!」
兩個充滿孩子氣的蒸汽火車有大叫。
「這月的運作費巳透支了! 那裡來錢買雪糕和刨冰? 你們倆還是到河邊吹吹風吧!」
老大一聲喝令， 兩個小孩子方立刻爬起來並跑出去。 然後他自已從身後取出一把私藏的摺扇並且偷笑， 
「要是被他們發現了就…嘻嘻」

「是什麼被發現了?」
一把年老的聲音突然出現， 嚇得黑暗快車號急忙把摺扇收到背後。 他一看前方的聲音源頭才定了神。 服前不過是另一部變形的蒸汽火車， 頭上的掛牌刻著C62， 下方則有一面藍底白燕的圓牌。 老大上前打探， 看見兩側的除煙板上各多了一只白燕圖樣。 除此外， 這老人沒有什麼特別的地方， 只是左手上拿著一個用啡線連著的白色小袋。

那老車頭是朦著眼打量黑暗快車號， 令老大倍感不悅，
「你到底是誰? 居然走進別人的地方!」 
「我?」 
老車頭凝視了黑暗快車號一會， 反問， 
「我忘記了， 你知道我是誰嗎?」

老大更是震怒並回罵， 
「我怎曉得你是誰! 要是沒有別的事， 就滾去找警察吧!」
豈料老車頭也不甘示弱， 順暢地反罵， 
「我當然是要找人才對這裡! 只是忘記了要找誰!」
「你這老楜塗! 還頂撞我!」

老大氣得一腳把眼前討厭的老車頭踏出街外， 然後大力關門並碎碎唸， 
「…好大口氣的老楜塗…」
「你剛說誰是好大口氣的老楜塗?」
「我說的是…」 
老大一回看， 發現那與他相似的銀色上司， 銀魔號， 出現在螢光幕中盯著。 老大主刻一收剛才的氣焰， 
「抱歉， 銀魔大人， 剛才我指的是來白混一個老人。 請問大人今天是否有特別要事找小的?」
「啍。」 銀魔號繼續， 「我要你找尋一名暗黑成員。」

書面一轉， 出現了一張照片。 老大一看照片當中暗黑成員就被嚇呆了。

「這是狂鬼號， 他本來是今天要來這裡。 但他碰上了時空風暴， 我要你把他找回。」
「但小的又怎知時空風暴把他送到什麼地方了?」
「我怎知道? 但如果你能找回他， 這張支票就是你的。」

書面再一轉， 出現了一張沒有寫下面額， 卻有簽名的支票。 老大頓時興奮得大叫， 直至銀魔再出現。

「優洛男爵早已出發找尋了。 要是他先找到， 這張支票就是他的， 而你就必須受罰!」
「知道了…銀魔大人。」 
老大慌張地看著螢幕變點， 於是立刻跑出基地， 心裡默唸禱著， 
「莫非剛才來的老車頭就是他? 一定要比優洛男爵早一步找到他， 然後用那支票買一部新的空調。」

老大現在停在人來人往的大街上， 左右環看四周，
「那老車頭應走得不遠…一定要找到他!」  

****

一批批學生過有來自異地的旅客都在東京火車裡出入， 以追及火車並到達他們的目的地。 一列又一列火車不停前後出入， 以滿足他們的希望。

「外面可真熱耶!」 

剛走進司令室抱怨是一個滿頭大汗的年青火車俠。 他全身是流線形， 配著黑色蓋和藍及白為主色的身體。 話說不久， 他就坐在地上， 合起眼享受地板的涼意。

「威斯特， 你要忍受外面那一點點熱…」

回話的是一把穩重而沉實的聲音。 威斯特聽到那句話帶著機械的腳步聲音停在自已的面前。

「別說教了， 希望號。 威斯特過只是一個小孩。 就給他什息一會吧。」 

另一把同樣沉實的聲音從威斯特背後傳來。 這是JHR司令富士見 鐵雄， 細聽之下可聽到他正在把現自已的瓶中模型船， 並懶懶地打了一個呵欠。

「這可不行! 」 希望號開始生氣， 「2分鐘後還要發車前往新大阪， 還不動身! 再過一點就誤時了!」

「今天怎麼不見了飛翼號?」
站在一旁看著， 身為這裡後備成員之一的小學生健太問道， 

坐在一旁休息的700系笑著答， 
「他自今早回來就躲進房裡不敢出來， 說自已看見了蒸汽火車的鬼魂…這真是笑話。」

體型比其他同類略大的E4停止了掃地， 說:
「但我相信他。」

「什麼? 還你也信?」
 700系笑著望向他。 這時希望號和威斯特也停了爭鬧， 一同望向E4

「是的。」 E4若無真事地回答， 「我早見過一次了。」

****

「真是充滿活力的年青人， 呵呵…」

那兩個充滿孩子氣， 被老大從基地趕到河邊嘻水的一對兄弟， 聽到後方傳來考人的笑聲。 抬頭一望， 發現是一個面前有一塊白燕圖樣， 和他們相同， 擁有老式蒸氣火車外貌的老人。

「我最愛有滿活力的孩子， 來， 伯伯給你吃清涼的糖果。」

那老車頭從手上的白色小袋取出兩顆圓圓， 用草綠色紙包裝的糖果。 這草綠色在陽光下閃閃耀眼， 把兩個稚氣的小孩都吸引過去。 黑暗使者號先取過， 撕去包裝紙， 把半透明的糖果放進口裡。 新鮮， 冰爽的薄荷味立刻發出， 令黑暗使者號的倦意全消， 大嘆，
「真是涼快!」
惡魔號也急不及侍地接過老車頭的糖果， 放進口後叫過， 
「太棒了。 謝謝你， 伯伯…」
那老車頭一笑過後， 取出一塊懷錶一看時間， 轉首望向惡魔號，
「待會可別誤點了， 西古， 你還得在晚上8時正到達名古屋。」

老車頭轉身走回到大街， 背著那兩個愕然的小孩邊走邊叫道， 
「待回我還去奈良， 今晚我可不回東京了。 西古， 沙古， 你們不要因玩耍而誤點了!」

黑暗使者號看著這老車頭離開， 心裡感到總是不安， 於是拉著友伴惡魔號從後跟上去，
「這老人好像不知道自已在做什麼。 我總是很擔心。」
「他還把我喚作西古呢， 我想他根本不知道我們是誰。」

黑暗使者號和惡魔號悄悄尾跟著那老車頭， 經過數個熱鬧的路口後， 發現那老車頭在人群傘影之下消失。 

老車頭走過了數路口以後， 發現四同的景物都有別於自已認識的。 那裡的理髮店， 美容院， 小書屋都合成了一座座新穎的大廈。 他看著這些似是相識， 但又莫名震驚的大變化， 心裡忐忑不安， 一時間裡幾乎找不到自已身在何處。

「老生先， 是否迷路嗎?」
老車頭告身看見了黑白為主， 頭上有一對紅燈， 看似是特急列車的警長。 
「唔， 我在找我上現的地方…但我…」 老車頭咳了一聲， 「居然不懂這裡了…」
「那麼你上班的地方是…?」
「是東京火車站。 我是負責走東海道的優等列車。 我是…白燕號。」

警長聽後， 先是沈點了一會， 接著打量了而前的老頭。 他想了又想， 說，

「我想…還是請你跟我回去見一見隊長吧。」

----------


## kl122002

<2> 回憶

「飛翼號， 你見好了一點嗎?」
希望號在房外敲著門問。 
「還是算了吧， 飛翼號， 「 旁邊的700系冷幕地說， 「…平庸的還是平庸的。。」
「他可是你的隊友， 700系。」 希望號對著門也嘆了一口氣， 再叫道， 「在大白天裡是沒有鬼。」

房門的門把慢慢按下並打開， 一個哭紅了雙眼的飛翼號漸露出身影。
「無事了， 飛翼號。」 
希望號笑著安慰他， 料不到他一下字抱著希望號大哭。
「我很害怕 我怕…」

「卡!」 一聲從某角響起， 整個機地立刻變成一片黑暗。 飛翼號更是尖叫。 

「沒事的， 飛翼號， 沒事的…」
希望號在安慰的時候， 傳來一陣陣煤油味。 
「到底是誰在燒煤油?」 700系問。

隨著煤油味漸重， 一線微弱的綠光在不遠處亮起。 綠光如鬼火在半空中晃動， 令希望號不禁地抽了一口氣。

「來者何人!」 希望號大叫。

綠光沒有理會並漸漸地接近。 希望號發現自已只聽到飛翼號的抽泣聲外， 綠光之不沒有一絲腳步聲。 接著他也聽到身邊的700系發出絲絲的抽氣聲。 
綠光在突然在二人眼前消失。 希望號不自覺地全身震斗， 然後就連餘下的飛翼號也靜止了， 
「是…是否那個…來了?」
「合…合上眼， 別…。 別看。」 希望號震斗地答。
「什…什麼?」

飛翼號還未今上眼之際， 那道綠光突然在他眼前出現。 飛翼號腦裡立刻一片空白， 用力抽了一口氣， 全身疆硬。 而希望號也感到背後的光， 但他不敢移目直視。

「對不起， 忘了取下那塊藍片。」

綠光在說話後換成了黃光， 希望號立刻望向光源， 只見一副黑色蒸汽火車臉。 不久在 「卡」一聲之下， 走廊重現光明。 希望號終於看得清楚那蒸汽火車臉， 問 :

「你是誰?」
「白燕號。」 白燕號把煤油燈吹滅， 放回一個身上的白色小袋裡。 希望號驚訝地看著他把煤油燈光整地放進不合大小比例的小袋， 接著又從袋子裡取出一顆橙色的糖果， 交給希望號， 笑著說:

「看來你剛被停電嘛壞了， 孩子， 吃些甜的可以回一回神。」

希望號接過糖果後， 白燕號不自禁地嘆了一口氣， 

「怎麼現在的年青人都這麼怕停電了? 一個撞暈， 兩個嚇呆…」

希望號回首一望， 看見了轉角處有被撞暈的驚長， 身旁的700系和抱著的飛漠兩都嚇得一臉呆相。 

「看來有三班火車要誤時了。」 白燕號搖著頭說。

****

「老伯伯， 你不是我們的人，」 

在處理了剛才被嚇呆的人後， 希望號把白燕號帶去見 鐵雄司令。 司令一看白燕號就說， 
「我想你是從博物館來， 對不對?」
「我才不是從博物館來。 我不是說了嗎? 我是白燕號， 負責走東海道線的優等列車。 我可是從未見過你們才對。 」
白燕號堅持著， 並取出一本封面破舊的記事本交給鐵雄司令， 
「這就是我的行車記錄本!」

鐵雄司令接過後， 翻看數頁， 然後抬起頭向黃博士示意。 黃博士上去接過那記錄本， 並和鐵雄司令悄悄地私語。

「他看來得了衰退症， 現在的事是會記不起， 過去的卻是越來越一清二楚。」
黃博士瞄一瞄白燕號，
「這不就是我們人類的阿茲海默氏症一樣?」 鐵雄司令吃了一驚問， 
「我們得立刻把他送回博物館。」
「不用。」 黃博士解釋， 「這個蒸汽火車的記憶會自然地回到現在。 然後才把他這回去。 這樣對他的情緒較安定一點。」 

「你倆還在聊什麼?」 白燕號不耐煩地取出懷錶問，  「是誰負責下一班到大阪和京都的車?」

「這…」 
鐵雄司令和黃博士對著白燕號苦笑。 鐵雄司令靠在黃博士悅悄地說，
「這件事…你們要好好處理。」

****

「你說那老伯是我們的人?」
黑暗使者號和惡魔號一聽老大黑暗快車號的話後被嚇了一跳。
「現在最頭痛是不知他到底往什麼地方跑了。 要是那優洛男爵比我們快一步， 總部的獎金就沒了。」
老大深深嘆氣。
「他好像說要到東京車站? 還叫我們為西古我沙古。 」 黑暗使者號說， 
「真的? 這就是連天也幫我!」 老大大叫。
「但東京車站是那些變形火車俠的基地之一， 恐怕我們一齊是不容易進入。」 黑暗使者號苦惱地說。
正當老大也一同苦惱和望向惡魔號時， 靈機一動，
「既然那老伯是把你們看作他口裡叫西古的人， 那就讓你們去接近他!」
「還方法行嗎?」
「當然行， 這個已老得迷迷胡胡就是最容易受騙。 為了總部的獎金， 我們一定要成功!」 

****

「邊樣今天全是特急? 連一現優等也沒有嗎?」
白燕號望著那站的電子時間表， 搖著頭， 
「還是這個自動的電燈泡板弄錯了? 還是要我到京都準備在晚上走博多開夜線?」

「其實…他們不是這樣的意思。 」  被指令陪著白燕號的健太苦笑， 「他們只想你今天好好地休息。」
「照我看， 他們是想我走夜線。」
「這又怎會呢?」
「你看!」 
白燕號在月台用手指一掃台上10支線路的列車， 叉著腰，
「我連一部通宵火車也看不見， 那麼今天晚上過有誰去開車?」
白燕號轉身， 走向通往大堂的樓梯， 
「我還是先去睡一回和泡一些咖啡在今晚用好了。 你這個小孩還是回去吧。」 

白燕號把健太打發走後不久， 獨自在商店林立的地下街的一角坐著打盹睡。 一個把帽子拉得低低， 比其他矮一點的老人走近白燕號並問，
「狂鬼號?」

*****

就在白燕號剛線關月台， 黃博士氣喘吁吁地跑過來叫住健太。 
「健太， 白燕號呢?」
「他剛到大堂了， 是否發生了什麼事， 黃博士?」
「這傢伙是不能留。 我已查了資料， 他真名是狂鬼號， 是暗黑軍的爆破專家!」 
「他只不過是。。」 健太被弄得一臉胡塗， 「…是來自博物館的老車頭?」
「對， 他現在的確是…但該怎樣說才好呢?」 
黃博士閉起眼沈思數彩， 
「他回到過去了， 成為了當時走東海線的白燕號。 不過前後走了約40年就被退下。 現在他就是在等今天來實行他的計劃。」
「是什麼計劃?」
「是把束京站和總部一同炸了!」

健大吃了一大驚， 立刻和黃博士跑向地下街。 此刻他們看見那暗黑三人組正和優洛男爵爭白燕號， 白燕號被左右兩方用力拉扯著， 臉上痛苦無比， 大叫

「我快要被你們撕開了! 來人啊!」 

「猛鬼號是我們先見到， 優洛男爵你別與我們爭!」 身為老大的黑暗快車拉著白燕號的左手叫道， 
「What? 是我把他的記憶喚醒， you， get off!」  優洛男爵用盡力扯著右手， 
「老大! 我們來幫你!」 

黑暗使者號和惡魔號跑過去抓著老大一同施力， 成功把白燕號扯過去了一點。 白燕號忍不住， 就在腳前出現了兩顆黑色小炸彈， 朝兩方踢過去。

「嗚嘩!」

小炸彈在兩方后面前發生了小爆炸， 卻引起了大量黑煙。 白燕號就在這煙幕之下擺脫兩方， 想著朝樓梯跑向月台。 就在他快要到達之際， 一個搖搖從遠方飛出， 線子在他身上打轉， 牢牢地來著他雙手， 大罵: 
「這是誰幹的!」
「你也把我們騙得夠時間了。 猛鬼號!」 
健太站在月台指向白燕號， 而黃博士則用雙槍指著他， 叱道，
「你最好投降， 我們還可饒你。」
白燕號雙眼側視望見正在駛進本站的E4， 再眇視二人， 
「哼! 就憑你們?」

健太和黃博士千萬也料不到白燕號一口氣朝他們衝來並撞開二人。 他單腳朝正進站的E4一跳， 踏著E4的車頭再跳到月台上的鐵篷頂。 整過程就像在一閃間發生， 鐵篷頂上現在只有那斷線的搖搖滾下的聲音。

----------


## kl122002

3 。 那意料之外的

「搖搖的線已換上新的。」 
黃博士把搖搖還給健太。 站在一旁分析整件事的希望號在嘆氣， 
「我們居然放了一個這麼危險的進人來， 真是太大意了。」
「但幸好暫時未有損失。 」 黃博士說， 「但E4的臉卻留了一個腳印。」
「什麼? 一個腳印? 還在臉上? 」  
希望號來回度步， 最後緊握著拳頭，
「這些暗黑軍還得給一個教訓才行!」

「不行! ‘ 一把年老的聲音在指揮室內響起。
「是誰?」 健大緊張得四周盼看，
「莫非是…」  黃博士看著地上亮起藍光， 然後一部變形火車俠的身影從光球出現。 
「這位是?」 這是健在第一次見這樣年老的變形火車俠。 這老火車俠有一個像飛機前方的圓鼻子， 留著修長的白胡， 手持一支木杖。 他的背後後更是插著一枝枝梅花， 托著一個草書寫成的 「壽」 字， 遠遠看上去就如新年時的梅花盆景。

「是…壽星號!」 黃博士嗎上走上前問候， 「很久不見了， 壽星號。」
「請問壽星號這次到來是為了什麼事?」 希望號也上前問。

壽星號末有理會他們， 就張大他一對淺藍色的眼， 嚴肅地說， 
「一定要把白燕號找回， 否則大禍必至!」 

「為什麼?」 希望號立刻追問， 可是壽星號剛把話說完就立刻呼呼大睡。
「他到底是誰?」 健太看著壽星號間， 
「他是我們的智者， 可是…」黃博士嘆一口氣再繼續， 「每次還未說完， 就睡著了。」
「真是一個怪人…」 健太搖著頭，
把睡著的壽星號抱起說， 「既然壽星號說一定要把白燕號找回， 我一定要到那裡走趟。」

希望號剛離開不久， 鐵雄司令大叫， 「啊! 打翻的茶把文件弄濕了!」
「快點把它們弄乾!」 健太趕快取來抹布， 加上黃博士一起七手八腳地搶救那些染有茶漬文件。 健大忽然發現自己的布被染上血一樣的紅色。
「這是…血?」 健大被這紅色嚇多一跳， 
「不是， 是從這舊簿子…」鐵雄司令取起一看， 「不就是白燕號在昨天留下的嗎? 」

鐵雄司令想著隨手看看內裡的情況， 沒料到墨水全化開了， 原有的記錄也他否模糊。 但墨水化開的地方卻顯出他更意料不到的東西。 內裡全是日本新幹線設計圖， 包括每一個站， 橋， 隧道， 以至燈號的設計圖也有。 這裡記錄的完整性是直至現在也適用， 令鐵雄司令不禁叫道，
「太令人意外了， 那老車頭怎會有這些重要的資料?」 
「我想我得好好研究…」 黃博士接過白燕號的行車記錄本， 並吩咐健太，
「你和威斯特就再去打聽白燕號的下落， 但千萬不要洩漏這些資料。」
「我明白了。」 健太答應。 

「還有， 我幾乎忘了這個」  鐵雄司令把其中一份染了茶漬的字條交給健太。 字條裡是一個在東京近郊的地址， 
「…這是一位名叫雪川， 專做江戶切子的大師住址。 因為在明天的三越百貨裡有他的作品展， 所以請了我們幫忙運送。」

「江戶切子? 這是什麼?」 健太是第一次聽到這名字， 並因此引起了他的好奇。 黃博士也不清楚， 所以也請鐵雄司令解釋，

「所謂的江戶切子， 即是在東京裡做的水晶品。 這是一種傳統工藝， 用人手在水晶器具表面打磨出以線條為主花樣。 這次你要拜訪的名師， 也就是現在少數江戶切子的製造者之一。 不過…」

鐵雄司令臉露難色， 「…其實這作品展是應在三個月前的， 但雪川大師性格…總是不信任那些運送的。 這次是他特別指定由我們來做， 所以…」 鐵雄司令搖頭嘆氣， 
「我也不知道他想怎樣， 你們還是小心一點吧。」
「請放心交給我和健太吧， 鐵雄司令。」 
鐵雄司令看著威斯特和健太笑著離開， 心裡也鬆了一口氣。 

*****

「你們全都做得很好， 我很高興。 這支票就是你們4人的。」 
螢幕上的銀魔號把那張沒有寫上面額的支票放進傳送器， 不消數秒就到達暗黑三人組在地球的基地。 就在支票出現的一刻， 優洛男爵就和暗黑三人組為這弭支票爭過你死我活， 站在一旁的白燕號偷偷發笑。

「猛鬼號， 你要做的事已完成了嗎?」 銀魔號問， 
「早在那時候一同完成了， 請不必擔心， 銀魔大人。」 
白燕號充滿自信地繼續說， 
「所有一直校準在那時候行動。」
「很好!」 銀魔號大讚， 
「你果然是最能幹的部下， 事成後， 你回來當訓練官， 好嗎?」
「我先謝過大人的好意， 但我年事已高， 不能再繼續下去了。」

銀魔號聽過了白燕號的拒絕， 自已也點頭同意， 也讓白燕號留在地球作晚年的休息。 後方的爭吵繼而成為一個無理的亂鬧， 銀魔號也感乏味而離去。 支票還是完整地躺在地上。 白燕號眼見如此， 就在兩人不為意之下取去， 並用另一張紙魚目混珠， 自已藏起那張正本， 然後悄悄地溜出去， 

「老大! 支票不見了!」 惡魔號大叫。
「什麼!」 老大黑暗快車和優洛男爵停了打鬥大叫，
「老大! 猛鬼號， 也一同不見了!」 黑暗使者說， 「不會是他把支票拿走了吧?」
「這是不能原諒!」 老大黑暗快車收起自已的武器， 「我們一定要把支票和他的人找回來!」

他們正一隊人跑出去之際， 就立刻碰上希望號和健太。 希望號踏上前問
「黑暗快車號， 白燕號是不是在你那裡?」
「我現在也正找著他呢! 你們別擋著我!」  說罷， 黑暗快車一手推開希望號， 連同他的兩個手下跑到街角分散尋找白燕號。 優洛男爵就朝相反方向走， 直到消失在大廈的影子之下。 

「老大! 你快看看這個」 
惡魔號指著一張貼在柱上的招紙叫道， 但黑暗快車號卻是無動於衷， 心裡還在想著那張支票， 
「錢沒了…我等了許多年的黃金夢沒了!」
「老大， 快去看看那裡。」 黑暗使者號把他們的老大硬著拉過去看看那招紙。 老大望了一望， 說，
「這不只是一只玻璃碟， 有什麼特別?」
「這可是大師所造的碟子!」 惡魔號叫道，
「如果我們能賣這些玻璃盤， 也許我們能賺一筆。」 黑暗使者號建議， 「我知道那位大師正在因運送的問題找了變形火車俠他們， 所以如果我們去破壞他們的運送…」
老大聽到這裡大喜， 興奮得手舞足動，
「這來得真好， 我要把變形火車俠失敗的樣子公告天下! 快來! 我們一起去」

後方的希堂弓一聽到這消息， 急忙地知會威斯特。 可還當他一再抬起頭， 暗黑三人組就已消失在眼前。 

暗黑三人組走進了附近的書店， 從地圖上找到了那大師的住址， 很快就跑到市郊的地方。 這刻就在一家簡陋的木建雜貨店門前， 發現了意料不到的白燕號。 一個人影把一個黑盒交給白燕號後就離開。 暗黑三人組立刻上前追上去， 

「白燕號! 你給我站住!」 老大叫
「唔?」 白燕號站在原地看著他們跑來， 「什麼事了?」
老大亳不客氣地向白燕號伸出手說， 「把支票還來!」
「支票? 什麼支票?」 白燕號像是毫不知情地問， 「我見過你們嗎?」
「少在我面前混過去了! 快把支票還來!」 
老大想一手把白燕號手上那黑盒奪去， 沒料到盒蓋一鬆， 一只華麗的藍色碟子跳出並跌在地上打圈滾到黑暗使者號的腳旁停下。 黑暗使者號急忙拾起碟子， 收到背後， 

「那是我的玻璃碟! 快還給我!」 白燕號大叫。 
「只要你把支票還來， 我就把碟子還給你! 」老大嘻嘻學地笑，
「我不是巳說過我沒有那支票嗎!」 白燕號漸起怒意， 「別在我面前無理取鬧!」
「你這猛鬼號! 老子今天不教訓你就非不可!」 

黑暗快車取出一枝裝有鐵拳的槍。 他向著白燕號按下板扣， 鐵拳迅速打在白燕號臉上。 力量的強勁把白燕號撞倒放在後方的玻璃碟子。 白燕號沒有反抗， 只是用一雙鐵手不停擋著那朝著他來的鐵拳。

「快給我停手! 黑暗快車號!」 健大和威斯特從後跑上去大叫， 
「不好了， 老大， 是威斯特!」 惡處號叫道， 
「你們來管什麼?」 黑暗快車號指著威斯特說， 「這是我們的事， 你少來管!」
「什麼你們的事?」 健太不服指責， 說， 「你亂打別人外， 還打破那些碟子， 我們怎能容忍你!」
「是猛鬼號自已不小心把碟子推倒!」 黑暗快車號堅持， 
「少說癈話! 來接我這招!」 

威斯特的手裡出現了一把白劍， 朝暗黑3人組一揮， 一隻火鳳出現並衝向他們。 他們還未及時回神， 就已被打到半空， 消失在白雲下。 而那只被黑暗使者號搶去的藍碟子方從高處跌下， 威斯特急速飛上去接著。

「白燕號! 白燕號…」  健太扶起那早已暈倒的白燕號， 發現他身受重傷， 一時急起來， 「該怎麼辦了， 威斯特?」
「我們快把他送去給博士!」 

「你倆還是把他留下吧。」 一把話聲從店裡傳出， 背後還傳來是穿著木屜走路的聲音， 另一個看上去下和白燕號一樣的蒸氣火車頭從店裡走出來。 這火車頭額寫著C59， 變眼旁也有59的字樣。 他看上去比白燕號更老， 走起路時一枴一枴， 靠著一支木杖撐著。 他用木杖推一推白燕號，
「你這老車頭…要是醒不來， 就自然地去吧。」
「伯伯， 請問你是?」 威斯特問。
那老車頭沒有說話， 他先打量威斯特和健太的全身， 再用木杖敲打雜貨店的名牌。 健太望過去， 那裡刻著 「雪川璃物屋」
「難到你就是雪川大師?」
「什麼? 這實在太令人驚訝!」
威斯特和健太意料不到原來那位江戶切子大師不是一個老人， 而是眼前這個老舊的火車頭。 他們那吃驚的表情無意地激怒了他。 雪川大師的語氣立刻變得刻薄， 
「還以為我已是一團老胡塗， 原來現在走新幹線的比我還胡塗!」  雪川大師轉身說著， 並用木屜踢一踢身後的白燕號， 「除了速度外， 其他胡塗得像醉貓一樣!」
「你別胡說， 雪川大師!」 身為現在日本中有名望的500系新幹線列車的威斯特， 朝雪川大師踏前一步說著。

「哼! 現在的我用這木杖也可把你打到半空!」  雪川大師用木杖舉高過頭頂， 向威斯特擺出一副功夫架子。 在陽光照射之下， 兩則的除煙板現出了一對兇猛的銀龍， 像是在嘶嘶作動。 

健大眼見威斯特手裡也出現了他的白劍， 就跑到兩人面前截住， 說，  
「別打， 威斯特。 我們今天來可不是為了這些小事…」
「走開! 豆丁!」 雪川大師也走上一步說， 「我可不能讓 ‘超特急’ 這高祟的名字毀在這蟲子像的胡塗線上!」
「健太! 」 威斯特被侮辱得起了深深敵意， 「你快退下!」

雪川大師叱喝一聲就跳到半空， 越過健太的頭， 手裡旋舞木杖， 然後朝威斯特來一個迎面正擊。 威斯特沒有料到他的力氣這麼大， 雖然是用劍擋住了， 比也被迫得跳後回避。

「沒有的蟲子!」 雪川大師笑道， 「北海道裡的熊比你更有力氣!」
「你們別打了!」 健太想著上前制止之際， 後方有一隻手突然拉著並說， 
「別過去， 就讓他們鬧一會就行了。」
健太回首一看， 發現那正是白燕號。 他剛才的傷痕就好像已在一瞬間消失， 而且黑色的表面變得比以前更光亮， 看上去就像是剛從工廠出產的樣子。
「白燕號， 你不是…?」 健太驚訝地問， 「在那裡…?」
「什麼? 我可是一直在站著看。」 白燕號邊走回店子邊說著。 他從店內找了三張小板凳放在外面， 又從他的小白色袋子取出兩隻杯子， 一瓶特大而散發著冷意的果汁， 還有一個放著不同糕點的三層漆盒。 健太看著他從小袋子來出這麼多東西， 實在神奇得就像是童話中的魔法。 他興奮得說不出聲。

「怎麼了?」 白燕號坐在那裡問， 「快過來看看他們的表演。 他們可能要一直打到黃昏。」
「你說黃昏?」 
健太立刻回首一望威斯特的情況。 他們對打的速度明顯地比剛才快了， 甚至有時候約像威斯特也比雪川大師慢一些。 雪川大師的力度正在漸漸增強， 跳躍的高度， 移動和回避的敏捷也漸見強化。 威斯特再擋了雪川大師的一下杖擊， 已開始喘氣。

「怎麼? 你就是這樣?」 雪川大師一點也不喘氣， 精神奕奕地用手杖一指威斯特， 示意要他再來說， 「 Come on， Kiddy !」
威斯特沒有說話， 只是在喘氣。 他看著那侮辱他的整氣車頭越打越起勁， 心裡有著說不出來的苦。 再一望健太擔心的表情， 他對自已說， 
「我是不可能敗給這傢伙。」 
威斯特大喝一聲就用全速朝雪川大師奔向。 雪川大師起初還是站著不動， 但他卻沒料到就在劍興快碰到的一瞬間， 雪川大師來了一個急速彎身， 用木杖從後一揪威斯特的雙腳。 就在這一剎間威斯特失了平衡， 往前打了數滾。

「嗚!」 威斯特停在燈柱下。 在電光火石之間， 一把從天而降的白色闊劍替他擋了眼前飛來的木杖。 側望一看， 那是在上空浮著的希望號。
「希望號!」 威斯特叫道。 健大和其他人也一同望過去。 希望號飛到威斯特前方， 拔起劍一揮， 說
「讓我來對你對手。」
「這樣已沒意思了。」 雪川大師邊說著， 拾起自己的木杖， 再重覆一次 「 這樣已沒意思了。」
健太和威斯特， 還有白燕號都不明白雪川大師的意思。 雪川大師搖搖頭， 邊走回店子邊說， 
「待會我給你們一張物品清單， 包裝等就你們動手好了， 可不要摔破。」

雪川大師回首再看一眼， 此刻他的外貌又回復到剛才初見面的年老樣子， 專起趴來依然是一枴枴。 健太望向身旁的白燕號， 身上的黑漆已變啞， 像是快要脫落的一樣。 這景象的變化令所有人不明白， 也不能理解。 

「還有!」 雪川大師突然想起， 用木杖指著威斯特說著， 「直到展覽開幕前， 你要好好守著那碟子。」
威斯特取來剛才接著的藍碟子， 初看那是一隻刻著一列新幹線在富士山下的奔走的畫面， 再看清楚一些， 發現那列列車正是年青的壽星號。
「這不就是壽星號? 雪川大師?」 
雪川大師沒有說什麼， 只是瞄一眼就走回店內。 他用力拉上店內的內門並且鎖起， 無視健太的叫喚。 當威斯特想起白燕號之際， 白燕號也早消失在健太之後，只餘下茶點和果汁。

「這碟子到底是什麼意思?」 威斯特試著從不同角度打量這碟子， 可是次有什麼發現。 希望號也上前探看， 他看了數次也不見結果。 在健太的建議下， 決還先回去交給博士研究。

*****

「你還夠膽子走進來， 猛鬼號。」 
黑暗快車號在基地裡一見白燕號充滿自信的這進， 就立刻氣得跳起。 白燕號不急左忙w地打量基扡， 邊說著， 
「如果你們聽我的指示， 我還給你們那張支票， 怎樣?」
優洛男爵側回盯著白燕號， 說著 「你也倒是有趣。 不怕我們嗎?」
「你們?」 白燕號咯咯笑著。
「看見你這得意的樣子， 我一定要把你打到黑洞去!」
就在黑暗快車號想狠狠地教訓白燕號之際， 被優洛男爵用手杖勾倒。 優洛男走上去說著， 「你有什麼計劃?」
「第一步， 不要讓那只刻有壽星號的藍碟子在明天展覽。」 
「你至底算是什麼?」 黑暗快車號爬起來抗議， 「居然在命令我們!」 
優洛男爵沒有理會黑暗快車號， 追問白燕號， 「接下來呢?」
「當這個做完後， 我才告訢你。」 白燕號笑著， 轉身準備離開邊說著， 「現在在那些JHR眼中我只是一個什麼也記不起的老車頭。 真是幼稚。」

----------


## 瀟湘

……請盡量避免只用言語對話推動劇情。

另外，就算是同人作品，也需要把主角配角交代清楚，
要把讀者設想成未曾聽聞此作品。

最後，文章一定需要命名，如果（未名）不是故事題名，
請速速補上——請於168小時內修正。
也可以用討論標籤徵名。

以上。

----------


## kl122002

> ……請盡量避免只用言語對話推動劇情。
> 
> 另外，就算是同人作品，也需要把主角配角交代清楚，
> 要把讀者設想成未曾聽聞此作品。
> 
> 最後，文章一定需要命名，如果（未名）不是故事題名，
> 請速速補上——請於168小時內修正。
> 也可以用討論標籤徵名。
> 
> 以上。


感謝指點.
題目名就暫定為「蒸汽逆襲」吧，未來或許再改。
主角配角等會在日後修正，在未來也會注意 ^_^

我都認為推動劇情的手法不怎樣好, 也想改善,
大大可以賜教嗎?

----------


## 瀟湘

> 感謝指點.
> 題目名就暫定為「蒸汽逆襲」吧，未來或許再改。
> 主角配角等會在日後修正，在未來也會注意 ^_^
> 
> 我都認為推動劇情的手法不怎樣好, 也想改善,
> 大大可以賜教嗎?


詳加描寫動作。
討論的部份，可以略過討論的部份，直接呈現結論。

特別值得注意的是，文句可以藉由省略重組常態架構，藉此取得新意。
比方說省略主詞，便可以讓文句靈動；錯綜詞面，亦可增添變化。
也不妨讓賓語提前，強調行動後的結果。

如果不確定效果，不妨用散文或短篇小說練習。

----------


## kl122002

> 詳加描寫動作。
> 討論的部份，可以略過討論的部份，直接呈現結論。
> 
> 特別值得注意的是，文句可以藉由省略重組常態架構，藉此取得新意。
> 比方說省略主詞，便可以讓文句靈動；錯綜詞面，亦可增添變化。
> 也不妨讓賓語提前，強調行動後的結果。
> 
> 如果不確定效果，不妨用散文或短篇小說練習。


好的, 我會在寫了一半的第4章裡試著改一改手法, 
屆時也請看看並留下評語^_^

----------


## kl122002

4。 地圖

經過黃博士的深究， 那只由威斯特帶回來的碟子可說是毫無破綻的一只造工極佳的藝術品。 這結果令威斯特和健太都大惑不解， 無法了解為何雪川大師要他們全力保護。  這只碟是要在今夜前送去百貨公司， 而時間已近黃昏， 不許繼續研究。 他們惟有把碟子送到百貨公司並放進特設的玻璃架裡作展品之一。 

這個作品展是在三越百貨公司的舊館舉行。 舊館是一座古老的7層高石建築， 內裡有一個闊大並可望見各層的的中庭空間。 這次作品展就是在這裡中庭裡舉行， 雖然作品展還末開放， 但從上方各層可看見內裡的布置。 
威斯特和健太在內裡維持雪川大師所要求的保安。 他們把那只刻有壽星號的藍碟子放進特製玻璃櫃後， 就從外看著這線索。

「我們今夜還得守著這只碟子」 健太說著， 看一看其他的展品後繼續說， 「威斯特， 你看， 雪川大師的刀工真好。」
儘管威斯特跟著健太點頭笑著說好， 但在他看作品的同時， 不禁聯想起和雪川大師打鬥的失敗。 這些精美的作品就如雪川大師在暗中對他的竊笑。 威斯特最後停下腳步並遲疑了一會才繼續走。 一支箭掠過威斯特身旁， 像子彈一樣射穿藍碟子的玻璃箱， 直插在碟前的布枕上。 玻璃碎片四散一地， 在燈光下閃爍。 

威斯特和健太立刻趕去把箭從布枕拔出， 一看之下發現這是一支用黑曜石為箭頭的簡單木箭。 木箭上沒有留字條， 也沒任何裝飾， 只是支幼木條用繩子牽著鋒利的黑曜石箭頭。
威斯特立刻提高警覺， 環看四周， 做好作戰準備。 健太同樣地留守在另一方， 加倍留意變化。 百貨公司裡的人流源源不斷， 從中庭看著各層的人流， 難以在瞬間捕捉到箭手， 也根本無法知道箭手巳經離去。

既然無法知道， 就只好保持警戒， 一直到夜更的人來百貨公司接應。

晚上關門後的百貨公司是另一個世界。 大部份的燈已關去， 只餘下少量用作走廚上的照明。 在這灰暗的燈光下有著幽靜的闊大的環境， 又從不知何樓層傳來的嘀咕鐘聲， 加上放在服裝部的人偶， 現在的百貨公司充滿了鬼魅氣氛， 並不再是如故事書中充滿神奇的黑夜百貨公司。 

現在時間慢得就像快要停下， 內裡的人只想著快到按更的時間並火速離開。 果然較年長的希望號， 還有白身黑臉， 頭上有兩盞紅燈的警長帶著晚飯提早來到。 他們坐在展區裡共進晚膳之外， 健太和威斯特不忘把石箭的告訢他們。 希望號接過石箭， 警長打量著，

「這真是一枝很原始的石箭，」 希望號說著， 輕撫箭鋒，  「這樣切割的黑曜石比金應箭頭更鋒利。」
「我一定會把這箭手逮捕!」 
警長取出手扣高舉之際， 又有另一枝石箭從樓上射出， 穿過手扣。 眾人抬頭一望都不整吃了一驚。 
「雪川大師!」 健大叫道。

錯不了， 雪川大師的確在6樓的欄前出現。 燈光雖暗， 但大師身上除煙枚的龍圖樣在閃閃發光， 背後還有石箭。 

「我在今夜一定把你這傢伙捉到手!」 
警長亮起頭上紅燈並一口氣朝黑暗的電動扶手梯跑去， 健太根本還末及時把捉住。 威斯特他們看見紅燈把每一層的天花板照亮， 但一到了4樓就不見紅光， 甚至連警長急跑的腳步聲也一同消去， 也沒有尖叫聲。 

「警長出意外了! 我們得去救他!」 
威斯特叫道並一躍之下， 朝著雪川大師飛去。 他眼見大師就在上方不遠是際， 大師突然一個俯身， 越過欄桿滑落。 大師在他眼前翻了一周， 臉朝著地快速直由6樓摔向地面， 巨大的金屬碰撞聲在整座百貨公司裡迴響。

「是陷阱!」 希望號大叫。

說罷， 一陣密集的彈弓聲傳來， 弱光之下可見多得如暴雨的箭從各層射出。 希望號一手把健太推到柱下躲避， 然後取出劍和盾， 飛到半空中為威斯特擋著箭雨， 接著一同退到健太的位置。

「威斯特， 你沒有中箭吧?」 健太看見威斯特滿身盡是石箭的擦痕， 緊張地檢查。
「我沒事， 健太。」 威斯特笑著回答並安慰健太。

箭雨停下了， 展區已滿目瘡痍。 所有江戶切子全被石箭刺破或推倒在地上摔破， 地上還插著那些石箭。 倒在地上的雪川大師中了箭， 有3支石箭還插進他的鐵背裡。 
健太三人立刻跑過去看看雪川大師。 本以為大師早已支持不住， 沒料到當威斯特這上去， 他聽到大師在地上喃喃責罵， 
「蠢…材…」

*****

深夜中的黑暗軍機地非常熱鬧， 各人都正在慶祝成功打敗火車俠和偷到藍碟子的事。 老大黑暗快車和兩名手下， 惡魔號及黑暗快車號一同用果汁， 還有來自超市的特價， 但原本已是最廉價的玉子壽司慶祝。 白燕號也和他們一同狂歡， 拿著清酒， 五音不齊地唱著不知何時的演歌， 還跳到桌上跳著不怎樣優美和完整的舞步。

優洛男爵則保持他的貴氣， 用上等紅酒和芝士， 享用他的牛排大餐。 他光舍沒有想到那群變形火車俠居然可被簡單的石箭打到落花流水。 傳媒在當時剛好到步， 把一切混亂的場面全拍下， 這一定令JHR在明早的名大報章上失盡威勢。 優洛男爵一想到明天的場面， 痛快得從心底發笑。 他注意到閣在一架上的那只藍碟子， 問白燕號，

「那碟子還留著來有什麼用途?」

「當然有!」 白燕號醉意濃濃地笑著說， 「它是藏寶地圖!」

當藏寶地圖這詞一出， 優洛男爵四人立刻朝那只藍碟子飛撲過去， 爭過你死我活。 最初是由黑暗快車的手下惡魔號取得， 可是被優洛男爵用手杖一鉤， 摔過半天朝翻， 碟子被披到半空。 另一個手下黑暗使著號原本一躍就能捉住， 卻就落地的一剎那被地上的座墊滑倒， 碟子再一次跌在地上打滾。 黑暗快車想把他拾起之際， 優洛男爵迎來一踢， 踢走黑暗快車並拾起碟子， 爬到桌上的白燕號問， 

「請你把打開地圖的方法告訢我吧?」

醉眼惺忪的白燕號放聲大笑， 接碟子後， 拾起桌旁的紅酒， 把碟子倒滿。 醉醺醺地看著碟中的紅酒倒影。

「出現了。。。」白燕號剛說罷， 就合起雙眼準備倒下。 優洛男爵急忙接過碟子， 探頭一看， 被眼前所見的嚇得說不出話來， 呆若木雞地站著。 黑暗快車和手下惡魔號也爬上去看看， 結果大吃一驚。

碟子的背景在紅酒之下變得可怕， 由原來的富士山美景化成一幅人間煉獄的縮照。 那一列行走中的新幹線在富士山下被截斷成數折， 火和煙的圖樣從中冒出。 雪白的富士山和河在紅酒下映得一片通紅。 

黑暗使者號從另一頭看， 他卻看見了一幅像是一個屋苑的縮圖。 縮圖是由碟裡的白光反射而造成， 在深紅色的紅酒下清晰分明。 這屋苑外方有長形的圖牆包著，  但沒有任何文字示意它的位置和名稱， 只有一個倒三角形立在屋苑裡下方的空白位置。

「你們的臉色怎麼這樣難看?」 黑暗使者號抬起頭看見前方那三幅似是受了巨大刺激的臉， 「地圖不是在這裡嗎?」

優洛男爵聽後急轉碟子。 那幅嚇人的畫消失並被那張地圖取代。 優洛男爵看過後， 再試著轉動碟子， 卻找不到一點有關地圖的提示。 

「地圖裡到底是什麼地方?」 優洛男爵對著自已問， 「和那副畫有什麼關係?」
黑暗快車試著把白燕號搖醒並問過明白， 但白燕號的醉還正濃， 在咕嚕咕嚕地吐出碎字。  

「我們明天問白燕號，」 黑暗快車說著， 並把白燕號拉下桌面， 「在這期間裡我們一定要留著他。」

優洛男爵望一望黑暗快車， 但卻沒有任何表示。 他再望向碟子， 盡一切忘記那幅畫， 並要把地圖記到腦裡。

****

雪川大師被人行刺一事吵翻了第二天早上的東京。 行刺一事的未知原因引起了各方不同說法， 石箭作武器更成了主要疑團之一。 各大傳媒爭先到JHR基地， 他們把守著各個出入口， 想著向昨晚在場的火車俠們， 還有健太一問昨晚的經過。 

原以為與自已無關， 黃博士想著打開窗好讓新鮮空氣吹進， 卻沒料到當窗戶一打開， 一部直升機立刻從空中飛至， 記者把半個身子擠到半空， 並用攝錄機對準著他。 黃博士想不到給一個怎樣的反應， 幸好健太立刻撲去關上窗戶並拉上窗簾。

黃博士鬆一口氣， 「他們真是無孔不入。」
「幾乎所有火車俠都被記者們追問，」 健大也嘆氣， 「威斯特和希望號更是無法出外， 真是苦惱。」
「不只他們呢…」

門外傳來一把響亮的吵鬧聲， 黃博士和健太一聽就立刻知道那是誰的。 黃博士無奈地打開門， 看已正在吵鬧的雪川大師。 雪川大師被那比他體型略大， 擁有白色流線型長臉， 深藍是底帶著一道黃線作分界的E4用力抱著。

「怎麼你救了那笨蛋警長卻還未能把我的背後箭拔出來!」 雪川大師叫道， 身後還插著昨夜的箭。 他又罵身後的E4， 「還不給我放下來， 你這混帳!」

「博士不是說過你暫時不能走嗎?」 E4避過雪川大師那應中亂舞的雙拳說。

「我不是不能幫你，」 黃博士苦心地解釋， 「而是…我得研究該怎樣幫你…」

「胡說!」 

雪川大師想用力從E4的手裡跳出去， 卻失了平衡， 其中一支箭因碰到E4而插得更深。 雪川大師大叫一後立刻雙日合上。 黃博士跑上去檢查後， 神色還重地說，  「他快要不行了。 要想方法打開他的身體才行。 」

「不要亂來!」

健太朝聲音源頭一望， 發現眼前的變形火車俠從未見過。 眼前這火車俠和黃博士一樣擁有像飛機前頭的白色身軀， 一樣的米黃色圓罩在正前方。 
但不同的地方是他擁有一對前方是藍色而後跟是白色的雙腳， 而且在圓罩兩旁的燈多了一道藍線畫過。 

他的天藍色雙目充滿精神， 比希望號更有像隊長的風姿。 剛才說話沉厚而清脆， 比在這裡已算是最大的黃博士悅耳得多。 他走上前截住黃博士， 一看雪川大師背後的箭， 眉頭就皺起， 轉眼冷酷地看著黃博士說，

「快送他到京都的梅小路蒸氣機關車館， 黃博士和E4快去準備!」 

黃博士先是一臉愕然， 接著突然醒覺並立刻應命令行事。 但旁邊的E4和健太依然對眼前這陌生的變形火車俠一臉疑問。

「E4! 你還不來， 聽不到壽星號的吩咐嗎?」

黃博士從後的大叫， 立刻令E4和健太吃一驚的恍然大悟。 眼前的壽星號很年青， 不像昨天的他那樣老態盡現， 簡直是兩個不同的壽星號。

「E4!」  黃博士再一次大叫。 E4目不離壽星號的趕過去， 直至走到走廊的轉彎處。 

「你陪我到東京大學附近走一趟行嗎， 健太?」 壽星號問。

健太點頭， 跟著壽星號一同走。 他沒料到壽星號的腳驚居然很快， 要用小跑帶才能跟上。 他們繞過了沒有記者為意的貨物通道， 並在附近登上了一部巴士。 

健太和壽星號坐了數分十鐘車， 可是壽星號沒有和健太說話， 只是在獨自喃喃數著車站。 東京大學出現在眼前之際， 沒料到壽星號在此刻按燈下車， 健太立刻趕上去。 
健太和壽星號一同走了一道小斜路， 終於停一個凹進去的都立庭園閘前 (日本市區公園的一種)。  健太抬頭一望， 發現這庭園有高大的石砌圍牆四周種滿了大樹， 無論樹冠還是樹桿都非常粗大， 並且修剪整齊。 樹影之下還能看見綠草小山丘， 山丘有一道小路直道至上某處。

「你知道這是什麼地方嗎， 健太?」 壽星號問。

「是舊岩崎衹庭園。」 健太把庭園門牌上的字讀出， 問 「有什麼特別嗎?」

「是岩崎家茅盯本衹才對。」 壽星號側目一望健太， 「想不到我今天要來這裡走一趟。 你知道岩崎家是誰嗎?」

健太搖頭。 一陣微風吹過， 陽光穿過樹葉射到石牆上， 並隱約地在每一幅牆上出現了三菱公司的三角三方菱圖樣。 他想立刻問壽星號， 卻聽到壽星號在樹影之下隱約嘆氣。 

「你怎樣了， 壽星號?」 健太問， 
「我一邊走， 一邊慢慢告訴你…」 

壽星號拉著健太的手， 一同走過庭園門前的大鐵閘， 轉彎並登上一段樹影下的通往上方小斜路。 壽星號也就開始他的故事。

----------


## kl122002

5. JSL和JHR

「這是一件複雜的舊事。」 壽星號皺起眉頭一邊說著， 一邊拉著健太的手， 「也是我很年青時的事。」

壽星號的話調漸變凝重， 健太就更是加倍留神去聽。

「那時剛是東海道分段的新幹線的完工。 除了年青的我外， 還有柴油機車前輩DD51， 電動機車的雷鳥， 能登和月。 那時還有一眾蒸氣機車行走， 因此東京站每天都非常熱鬧。

蒸氣機車的缺點在這些日子裡漸現， 吵耳的運作聲和灰煙等令不少人垢病， 因此蒸氣機車的退下時間表在無計可施之下而決定，  此舉引來了蒸氣機車一群的不少反對和抗議行動。 

JHR就在這一刻成立， 原目的是為了團結一眾變形火車俠， 而且也是特別針對退下的蒸氣機車們。 JHR成立的建議原本是由白燕號提出， 但因為是由蒸氣機車主導而所以一直忽略， 直至改由我提出， 主張由每年的能者取代才成功組成。 

一眾蒸氣機車不服， 在 岩崎燃之助 主導之下成立了JSL。 他們有許多秘密聚會， 就連和蒸氣機車較熟的也摸不清楚他們的計劃。 對抗性的行動消失， 而白燕號和燃之助二人私底下也多了當我說新幹線的危機和預言黑暗軍團。 他們說得非常嚴重， 但我和JHR只認為只是危言聳聽， 因此不加以理會。」

壽星號說到這裡， 搖頭嘆氣。 他們已走過樹蔭下的斜路， 來到綠草小丘的一半。 這裡有一些遊人把周邊的庭園熱鬧一會。 壽星號生在草地上休息， 並繼續說， 

「果黑暗軍團在數年前首次出現了， 黑暗快車號， 黑暗使者號和惡魔號。 如你所見， 他們常在各地引起事端， 目標是我們的JHR和地球。 接下來還有優洛男爵和黑暗之星號， 這一切全在白燕號的預言之內。 

而現在我最擔心的， 就是他口裡的新幹線的危機。 因此我一定要來這裡找燃之助， 問清楚當時的新幹線的危機是什麼。」

壽星號轉身， 望的後方的一座古老洋式大宅。 黑瓦屋頂配著西式的象牙色浮花雕牆， 和身後在現代的大廈形成強烈對比。 由裝飾風格上散發出的氣派非可由現代的先進同論。 而這當氣派再加上它身上的歷史感， 更是形成了與別不同的貴氣。

健太看見有一個黑色的東西正在一角用長剪修剪矮樹。  健太上去看看， 發現這黑色的東西是另一部蒸氣機車的變形火車俠。 這火車俠是穿著園丁的褐色工作服， 外形看去有點像黑暗快車號和雪川大師的混合。 

但不同的地方就是眼旁兩則沒有代表形號的數字， 反而是那個三角三方菱的紅色三菱標誌， 而且只有眼上才有那個形號銅裨， 用黑色底色被映著 D52的字樣。 

這火車俠注意到健太的眼， 微微點頭一笑， 「歡迎參觀本舍。」

「幸會， 岩崎先生。」 壽星號走上來並面對面打招呼。 那火車俠沒說話， 打量了壽星號好幾分鐘後才放下長剪， 點頭一笑。

健太問， 「你是否岩崎燃之助?」

「在下正是三菱社下的第5代社長， 岩崎 燃之助。」 燃之助斜視健太， 「原來這小孩是你的人。 」  他然後移向壽星號， 「幾乎40餘年也不來一趟的壽星號突然出現， 我們今天要談什麼， 壽星號?」

「就那天你要警告我的事。」 壽星號說。

燃之助一聽到壽星號的回答， 雙眼笑著說，  「真是笑話。 剛才你們不是派人來找我了嗎?」 

「這又怎麼會?」 健太不明白便追問， 「是誰來找你了?」

「不就是西古和沙古嘛。 還有一個叫…什麼快車的， 他們拿著那地圖來， 說要找寶藏。 我把地點和去的方法也告訢他們了。 怎麼了? JHR要分裂了嗎?」 

燃之助咯咯聲地笑著， 無論健太怎樣告訢他那是敵人的圈套， 他怎樣也不信， 直至壽星號上前把黑暗軍團的預言重新告訢燃之助， 才使他如夢初醒， 驚恐得又叫又跳。 健太好不容易才把他捉住並安定下來。

「現在要怎樣做?」 健太問壽星號， 「黑暗軍團已知道了。」

「不， 他們以為只是金銀寶藏而己。」 壽星號給靜地分析， 「並不知裡面真正有的是什麼。 燃之助， 請你告訢我， 他們的地圖是什麼? 裡面又有什麼」

「抱歉， 我也不知道裡面藏著什麼。」 燃之助搖頭說， 「我只知地圖是以前我家的三菱社的礦場之一。」

燃之助看見健太那失落的表情， 就露出得意的笑容， 自信地說， 「不過， 他們還未聽我說完就立刻跑了， 要注意什麼也不曉得。 即使到了那裡也不知該怎樣找。 你們要是想到那裡， 我想或許還有方法的， 是看你們知不知道該怎樣做?」 

燃之助的眼神頓時光滿奸的感覺。 這目光留在健太和壽星面前， 靜候一個滿意的答覆。

*****

京都的梅小路蒸氣機關車館是日本唯一由退役的蒸氣火車組織JSL獨立運作， 全以蒸氣火車為主的博物館。 這博物館分有兩部份， 出入口是由一所古老的木造車站改建而成的博物館， 而背後還有唯一正常運作中的扇形車庫。 這車庫除了是在博物館工作的蒸氣火車休息地外， 更是全國所有蒸氣火車的唯一維修站。 

這博物館的館長也是所有蒸氣火車的主診醫生， 名叫 哉仁。 他是其中一位蒸氣火車的變形火車俠， 屬C58型兼御用車輛。 他也像白燕號那樣在黑色的身上配上飾物。 他擁有美麗的金黃菊紋牌在前方， 左右兩則的除煙板上還有金色的流梅花裝飾。 黃博士和E4剛把昏過去的雪川大師送來時， 還被他柔弱的聲線誤以為他是一名女醫生。

一向當在維修工作進行的時候， 車庫會關上以防止不知情的遊人打擾。 但今天 哉仁就下令把全館關上， 目的就是為了防止雪川大師一醒來就立刻逃跑， 無意中把身上的傷加重。 

「豈有此理!」 雄厚的咆哮聲從車庫傳來， 無比的震撼嚇了外面守候的黃博士和E4一跳。 哉仁走了出來以後， 用微弱的聲線嘆一口氣。

「他醒了， 還不錯的。」  

哉仁剛說完， 雪川大師就一枴枴的跑出來， 一手拉著哉仁咆哮，  「為何我的腿和車軸依然是裂的!」

「你的零件已停產了。」 哉仁解釋， 「除非燃之助同意這再製造， 否則誰也幫不了你。」

「可惡!」 雪川大師的拳頭幾乎快要打上哉仁的臉， 幸好被E4及時抱著才避免了。 黃博士立刻上前分開二人，

「少管閒事! 你這黃東西!」 雪川大師繼續咆哮， 雙腳在亂踢。 黃博士趕忙把哉仁拉走叫道，「你別在鬧了!」

「我才不鬧!」 雪川大師叱道， 「地圖在昨晚不見了! 你們這些JHR快完蛋了!」

「什麼!」 哉仁的大叫聲清晰地傳進各人耳中， 「莫非就是那一張?」

「還有別的嗎?」 雪川大師的時聲轉弱自責自己的錯誤， 「…那碟子早該毀掉…」

哉仁的氣息漸漸見壞， 他在一聲嚥咽下， 靠到旁邊的樓梯扶手喘息。 黃博士捉緊他的手時， 哉仁對他說，  「他可能是我製造的最後一部美麗而高尚的蒸氣火車的變形火車俠。 如果那真是他, 卻被壞人取去了…嗚…可悲孩子…」

掛在牆上的電話和黃博士手上的通訊機突然一同響起。 哉仁和黃博士一同分別趕去接聽， 然後不約而同驚呼，

「你說JSL和JHR合併!」

「你說什麼!」 E4和雪川大師互相看了一眼。 看見E4對他微笑 雪川大師不自覺地打了個冷顫並跳出E4的大手臂， 走了數步然後用手在空氣中亂劃界線說， 
「快離開我， 我和這些JHR的沒什麼關係。」

「這不是我們一直想的嗎?」 哉仁毫不客氣地捉著黃博士的手， 側身拋眉。 黃博士立刻把手收回， 慢慢移走身影。  他沒料到哉仁突然飛撲， 並交合抱他雙手說，
「喲， 我們從現在起就是一對好伙伴了。」

「我們才沒什麼特別關係!」黃博士苦叫。

----------


## 瀟湘

出場人物變多之後，
隱約可以感受到kl122002對於人物個性處理的不夠清晰，
並不是說毫無分別，只是不容易從文字裡觀察到。
或許可以加強對表情敘述，用隱喻的手法增加人物的深度看看。

----------


## kl122002

要出場的自創人物大概到這裡已差不多了.
的確, 當人物數字上升, 每一個性格就難捉摸了, 
更正確的說就是每一個角色都太搶戲了, 實在連我也不樣怎樣分配和建立起每一個性格的形象.
所以我想若是單靠表面描述或隱喻未必足夠,
還有別的方法嗎?

----------


## 瀟湘

分散人物組成小組，再賦予不同程度的事件。
比起集體行動和單獨行動，和少數人一起描寫更能表現角色的特質。

不過，根本上還是需要多練習和多閱讀……
或著可以用紅樓夢、水滸傳當範本試試。

----------


## kl122002

最近試了畫時間軸來區別事件的先後次序, 
使文章內裡看上去的結構也紮實一點.

最近已努力用範本練習, 
改了訐多遍, 效果總是不及範本, 
所以下一章會較晚才出.  :Laughing:

----------


## kl122002

6 . 新的月台

JHR和JSL的合併後令原來JHR裡的火車俠隊員弄得精神緊張. 若正確一點說, 該是壽星號的疑心令眾隊員暗地裡緊張到不得了.

壽星號不信任那些會私下開小會議的前輩. 儘管每一次這前輩們的會議後會公佈, 但壽星號終是半信半疑, 認為他們一定在計劃什麼, 或可能與黑暗軍團在計劃什麼. 於是, 壽星號經常的火車俠隊長的希望號旅壓, 並加以暗查. 

希望號的壓力不只來自壽星號, 還有那遲遲不起行的哉仁. 希望號非常擔心黑暗軍團會比他們早一步從長崎奪得那可影響新幹線的武器, 當他每次到遠長崎出巡時, 必抽一點時問打聽軍艦島的情況. 他無法理解哉仁為何總是百語推辭, 不自覺地也開始漸漸同意壽星號的猜疑.

這一個天氣不怎樣好, 由凌晨開始下起密雨的早上. 即使夏天的晨光也被這大片烏雲蓋過, 大街等依然是一片灰暗無光, 只有東京車站成為灰暗中的一盞明燈.

“我再說一次, 我還能走! 今天的頭班車由我開.” 正在吵要當的頭班車不是其他人, 而是高被大眾稱為新幹線元祖的0系的變型火車伙--壽星號. 可是原本今天負責早班車的可不是他, 而是希望號. 

“壽星號, 你已沒有開新幹線多年了, 而且還拉著後方的16卡客用車箱, 別再在請強吧! ” 

希望號不得不把嗓子提高, 使他不被吵鬧的雨水拍打月台鐵篷的噪音蓋過.  他對壽星號充滿擔心,除了因為壽星號的年紀大以外, 使是他嗜睡的問題. 希望號擔心壽星號一旦在邊中睡著了, 不只影響班次, 而且可能這個雨天裡發生危險. 可是無論希望號怎樣努力地說服壽星號, 他都對希望號置之不理.

遠方傳來嗚嗚的氣笛聲, 不停的敲打鐵軌聲. 未幾, 一部亮起燈, 不停冒著灰煙的蒸汽火車拉著合共十多貨卡在大雨下駛進旁邊的貨物專用站. 待貨物全卸去, 蒸汽火車的車頭被一道銀光包圍, 前方部份脫出, 手腳從外一伸, 一對紅眼頂起了的那車身編號的名牌和上方的煙筒, 不消一會就看見這火車頭變成了火車俠.  火車俠的大小比原有車身的縮小, 剛好只有一個小學5年級生的高度. 而那個紅眼的就正是燃之助.

“剛走完日本一周, 把今天寄往東京郵件全送來了.” 燃之助自信地繞過地下通道, 爬上了14號月台, 經過希望號身邊, 移至旁邊已今體成列車的壽星號, 數著後方的客用車箱數量說, “ 16卡! 你還能開這麼多節客用車箱嗎?”

“當然可以! 難然已停走年, 但我的實力從末退下,” 壽星號也自信地回應, 不忘加重語調說, “而且最高速度依然是每小時200公里. 可以4小時內由東京到大阪. 是新時代的象徵. ”

“對耶, 一分鐘的富士山也只有你才做到. 真的不明白為何火車旅行也變成了即食便當. ” 燃之助收重語調笑著, 側目由塗上藍帶的白色車箱一掃至車頭的壽星號, 二人雙目交鋒, 然後各自冷啍一聲望的別的地方. 

“對, 我不是為了這些無聊事而來, ” 燃之助掏出了一張灰色厚卡紙的車票交給希望號. 車票上除了有用油墨的印字外, 還有手寫的出發點, 東京, 和目的地大阪,發車時間, 以及一道黃帶下注明著 “一等車”. 

“這是為了興祝JSL和JHR今併的特別班次, 是由絕對安全的哉仁推動.”  說到這裡, 燃之助反上白眼搖一搖頭後繼續,  “希望號, 你手上的是一等車的白票, 是雪川托我送來的. 我真的不明自他為何會送你這貴重東西.” 

燃之助雙目溜到正在從旁偷看的壽星號, 改成自我宣傳口吻, “我們的一等車可不是由二等車充作的. ”

燃之助的宣傳絕對是壽星號的冷諷. 在蒸氣雄霸的年代是有三種等別的列車, 最高級的一等車以白色作識別, 而二等是藍色, 三等是紅色. 除此外, 還有一列跟在一等車的車箱. 這列車稱為展望車, 是專用作看風景用的, 因它是連在一等車後, 所以是一等車乘客的專利.  到了高速新幹線登場, 這三種等別已改成了兩種, 就是普通和較價質的 “綠車”. 展望車也早已廢棄, 只有觀光地區才保留.

“新幹線除了速度外, 還有空調.” 壽星號故意挖苦, “沒什麼人想在夏日裡墊上加熱吧? 對了, 進隊道時緊記要把窗拉下, 這一點幾乎連我這新幹線都忘記了. 而且在下雨天…” 

燃之助被氣得黑臉上發紅, 想著在壽星號繼續挖苦前先難開. 在臨走前聽到那電子女聲廣播, 他停下腳步, 抬頭一望那面電子顯示屏說, 一聽兩水拍打月台鐵篷的噪音, “嗤, 9號和10號月台比這裡好多了.”

壽星號忍不住並從列車中躍出, 變成機械人型. 他粗魯地一掃身上的雨水說,
“我今天不開頭班車了!” 壽星號目不離希望號, 用力壓著嗓子叱道, “你不是今天負責頭班車嗎? 還不快去準備?”

“你剛才不是…?” 

希望號從未見過這樣的壽星號. 壽星號那雙這可怕, 佈滿紅絲的藍目盯得希望號全身發斗.  他不敢反駁, 就立刻順應 “是, 我立刻準備!”

“還有…”壽星號在希望號拔足奔跑前用力抓著他後方的飛行器, 用剛才嗓子低聲說, “你給我找個閒著的瞧瞧那些傢伙在做什麼. ”

希望號感到一股凌人的氣焰從壽星號發出. 氣焰的凌勢令他不敢直視, 他只好用力點頭, 直至感到後方一鬆就立刻頭也不回逃跑.

****

9號和10號月台是東海道線的優等車專用月台. 但今天卻莫名地封了起來, 由月台的樓梯入口至月台的所有可見位置都被黑膠布封起. 只有一個工程告示牌站在入口的位置. 

被派來調查的是威斯特, 還有在今早閒著的健太. 他們在入口處的黑膠布外摸索良久, 只聽到內裡間中傳來的一陣陣工程聲, 就沒有特別的聲音. 這一切聽起來就好像是在做大翻新工程, 毫無異樣.

“是希望號把事情說大了吧?” 二人不禁一同認定這只是希望號的過敏. 在這一刻, 壽星號突然從後出現, 站在告示牌前靜思. 接著他一手用力拉下那黑膠布, 沒料到另一塊相同的黑膠布出現, 而且還有相同告示牌. 

“果然來有秘密!” 壽星號吼道, 抓狂似的一爪一爪把眼前的黑膠布拉下. 一塊塊的黑膠布似是沒完沒了的存在, 而壽星號這樣子拉了一堆出來也不見得有任何進展. 的確, 看著這樣一堆的黑膠布, 使健太和威斯特也感到不妥. 

“威斯特! 你給我攻進去!” 壽星號已變得不耐煩, 一聲怒叱下令威斯特用他的絕招 -- 雷霆火鳳凰, 用火攻進去. 威斯特應聲出招, 他一揮手上的火劍, 使出一隻火鳳凰衝並破一塊接一塊的黑膠布. 

“全破了!” 健太興奮地大叫, 看見火鳳凰終於把前後月台的樓梯通道打開. 正當那火鳳凰飛到月台的半空, 一大盆水從上方灑下, 不但把火鳳凰撲滅了, 也打濕了健太三人.

“要是把月台燒了那還得了嗎! 臭鰻魚!” 走上來的正是雪川大師. 雪川大師身後還有好幾位不同外貌蒸汽火車俠. 他們都一同拿著大水桶, 神情恐惶又帶憤怒的瞪著威斯特. 雪川大師一枴一枴地爬下樓梯, 用卑視的目光盯著威斯特, 把威斯特迫得不敢說話.

“請問…你們到底在做什麼?” 倒在濕淋淋的地面的健太問.

雪川大師沒有理會他, 反而抬頭看一看上方的時鐘. 眼見鐘內示還著上午8時30分, 立刻命令剛才火車俠把月台上餘下的黑膠布脫去. 然後出現燃之助在丸之內口的正中央, 他高舉著一個用蒸氣利品利品火車動輪造的標註, 神情嚴肅地一步步走向通往月台的通道.

健太好奇地跟著他後方走上樓楷. 他看見剛才的一眾火車俠們都分別在兩則列隊, 像軍人一樣向著燃之助敬禮. 健太在這刻終於明白為何雪川大師剛才緊張的原因. 原來9號和10號月台重新用深色的原木重建了, 上方是黑瓦片造的屋頂, 古老的玻璃吊燈, 石砌的地面上放著木造的長椅, 而且還有陣陣的煤煙味. 這道這月台就像回到了過去, 充滿浪漫的懷舊氣息.

燃之助把動輪交給哉仁, 然後再掛在一支大木柱上, 四周頓然傳來熱烈的鼓掌聲和歡呼聲. 那些蒸汽火車你們紛紛響起他們的氣笛之餘, 還有燃之助把掛在木柱的大銅鐘敲響, 令其他月台的乘客也想一看他們到底在做什麼.

威斯特也跑了上來, 一看見這原來現代化的月台已重建成古色古香的月台, 驚嘆一眾前輩的超群工藝. 

“我也想從這月台出發!” 威斯對哉仁叫道. 

“這裡是蒸汽火車專用的!” 雪川大師從樓梯爬上來, 喘噓噓地拉開威斯特. 

“不要緊嘛, 我們可是一伙的.” 哉仁柔弱地笑著說, “誰也可以. ” 

哉仁一句話就這把雪川大師氣得百詞難辯, 得使由燃之助把他送到一角. 哉仁然後和其他火車俠搬來了舊式的直寫黑板時間表, 表上用粉筆字列出今天這月台的發車時間外, 還有專用的蒸汽火車型號. 令整個月台運作起來. 好奇的旅客一見這古來的月台, 無一不對此感到驚訝之餘, 還有由蒸汽火車推動的車廂在月台兩側冒著煙守候, 使他們雀躍三分. 

============

這章是改了文筆後的作品, 希望讀後能給予評價.

----------


## 瀟湘

流暢很多，大有進步。

另外提一點，kl122002的句構常常把人稱代名詞或名詞置於最前，後面加上修飾語。
如果要強調狀況，不妨把修飾語提前。

祝好。

----------


## kl122002

> 流暢很多，大有進步。
> 
> 另外提一點，kl122002的句構常常把人稱代名詞或名詞置於最前，後面加上修飾語。
> 如果要強調狀況，不妨把修飾語提前。
> 
> 祝好。


最近看了一本日本小說<<暖簾>>, 
手法是學自這小說. 不過就略嫌人物的對白少了一點.
所以在下一章計劃試試補一些對白, 看看人物會否靈活一點.
瀟湘的提議當然也加進去.
另外我想試著在同一章中描寫多一件事的發生和經過, 
希望屆時讀後也給一些評語.

其實這部同人作是一部即興作, 
事前沒想到會有大大把全文看一次並下評語,
萬分感激, 無言語謝.   :Embarassed:

----------


## kl122002

7。分差
在這高與的一角裡偷看的壽星號，看見那得意的燃之助， 好客的哉仁， 還有已跌入老月台風味的健太和威斯特， 心裡的疑心有如嫉火中燒，覺得這群傢伙的下一步就會吞併他們。壽星號已無說再看下去， 獨自趕回去JHR基地並跑進黃博士房內， 把睡得正甘的黃博士嚇彴滾下床， 摔了一跤， 從壽星號的大叫聲中爭扎醒來。

『那群老傢伙怎麼把9和10號月台弄成那德行了!』 壽星號大吼， 『黃博士! 哉仁不是由你盯著嗎!』

黃博士一臉愕然。待壽星號七手八腳地說出一切後， 黃博士鬆一口氣解釋， 『只是作旅遊推廣， 沒什麼大不了吧。反正東京站也算是古建築， 補上一對古老的月台也不為過…』 

『之不過…』
『沒什麼事…放鬆點吧…』 黃博士安慰著壽星號， 草草了這眼中的雞小事， 強行把他送出房外。 黃博士把門鎖上， 然後一個身子倒上床再呼呼大睡。

被忽視於門外的壽星號心有不甘， 試著在門外大叫卻不見成效， 於是只好放棄。 他走到走廊盡頭時碰見在遠方鬼鬼祟祟的燃之助。 燃之助像是在背後抱著一個白色的鐵筒， 小偷一樣前後鬼祟偷看， 然後急著腳消失在身後的走廊一個房間。  壽星號眼見如此， 相信這必定錯不了， 那個白色鐵筒就是JSL的核心秘密。 

這裡已沒有比黃博士可更快能找來幫忙的人了。 壽星號用力拍門不果， 於是急不及待地用腳把門踢破。 破門的巨響的把剛入睡的黃博士嚇得從床上跳起來， 一個失平衡就摔在地上打滾， 滾至壽星號的腳前。

心急得不可開交的壽星號不再向黃博士解釋， 就拉著他的手起跑。 黃博士還末及時站起身子， 就已被壽星號在地上粗魯地揓拉著， 四處撞撞碰碰地找尋燃之助消失的那個房間。 但在找到之前， 黃博士滿身的痛已使他幾乎要哭出來。

****

『下一班車就由我們來開吧!』 充滿孩子氣的威斯特舉著手向哉仁說， 『我也想從這完滿老車站氣是的地方發車!』

哉仁滿意地點頭， 把一個掛藤圈的皮革交給威斯特。 威斯特接過後其他月台上的蒸氣火車俠也前來恭喜。 身旁的健太也被哉仁送上了用毛筆字寫著 『機關助士--東京總站』 的布臂章。

一陣搖鈴聲響起， 放眼看過去原來是來自雪川大師。 他戴著 『乘客整理』 的臂章一邊搖著搖鈴， 在10號月台上來回還著大叫， 『東海道線至熱海站一等， 二等， 三等車最後3分鐘招集!』

威斯特和健太從人群中走到另一邊的9號月台， 準備一個躍身變回列車的威斯特卻被哉仁截住， 帶到10號月台前那正在冒煙的蒸汽火車。 威斯特和健太錯愕地看著眼前的這黑色和冒煙的龐然巨物， 完全沒暇知道剛才那句 『下一班車就由我們來開』 為何會是這樣， 但可確是眼前的就是哉仁的意思， 也是哉仁對他們二人剛才所能理解的意思。 

走上駕駛席， 指著不同刻度的儀錶， 一個個不同的開關， 還有地上正在燒得通紅的火爐， 看著這一切的威斯特和健太完全沒有頭緒， 除了一個速度錶外。 怎樣使這巨物跑起來， 令人摸不著頭腦。 

『我說你倆， 還站著不動!』 
雪川大師從月台大叫。 威斯特和健太互相賣望， 支唔的曖昧表情， 看傻了雪川大師。 回過神來， 雪川大師借著月台上沒有別人注意， 一躍爬進駕駛席， 推開威斯特和健太，熟練地轉動速度錶前們開關， 然後一拉坐席旁的手把， 機車在一陣噴氣聲下動起來。 他再拉動掛在火爐上的機關， 機車的汽笛吹出一聲示意出發。 

整列車也總算順利地按時開出， 雪川大師在坐位看貝前方沒有什麼特別後， 替火爐添一些煤， 才再爬回坐位上。 他把 『乘客整理』 的臂章脫下一翻， 換成了 『運轉士』 戴回手臂。 

列車在路軌上繼續奔跑，。 速度雖不及左方經過的新幹線， 而後方的客廂又比右邊的列車少， 但就有它是眾軌道中最為熱鬧。  不過雪川大師那雙厲目， 令站在一旁看著的威斯特和健太深諳大事不妙， 只有不停重復的機械聲和外面的風雨聲。

****

『當我數至3就一起破門而入。。』 壽星號像電視劇的警察一樣壓著嗓說， 但他基本連1和2還未說出， 就大叫一聲 : 『3 !』 而撞門。 就在身體快要碰上門面的一瞬間， 燃之助突然把門打開， 大叱，

『壽星號! 你們在我工作室前幹什麼!』

壽星號一個令黃博士難以至信的滑足， 把身子從面前轉過來， 腳一踏地面停下， 瑩整個動作深暢得毫無破綻。 黃博士又把目光移到燃之助， 他手上拿著一把的鋒利得在刃前閃光的利剪， 微微張開了剪口向上。

『輕輕敲門不就行了嗎？還想著撞門？你這新幹線是這樣子找人嗎?』
燃之助邊叱罵邊揮著他的利剪。 黃博士左閃右避， 好幾次差一點就碰上剪尖。 壽星號也一同閃避， 他捕準時機捉著那利剪， 把身子壓向燃之助， 反叱，

『我說你， 要是沒有別的就給我進去搜。』
『你說什麼!』  
一聽到壽星號這樣說， 立即抓狂起來。 壽星號不管他的漫罵， 獨自走進房裡翻看每一個抽櫃， 桌底， 甚至敲打四周的牆壁， 好像要在這小房裡找尋暗格中的秘寶。 這裡找不到什麼， 只有一些不同顏色布， 半完成的臂章， 還有針線的物品。 黃博士把燃之助手上的利剪加起， 顯然地他正在做臂章。 

『這小房間不是由你們JHR分配嗎? 怎麼你還要在這裡搜呢? 燃之助也不再罵下去了， 反而平靜地問。 
這問中了壽星號的要害。 停在一角的壽星號不知說些什麼。 總不能說因為他看見燃之助的鬼祟行為跑來吧? 心底裡正冒著汗， 不知所措。 在旁邊看著的黃博士也開始慌張。

原本目不私地盯著壽星號的燃之助經說嘆一口氣， 放下利剪， 扶起壽星號並交給黃博士。

『他可能有衰退症了，』 燃之助搖著頭， 一副可憐的樣子看著壽星號， 說 『算了吧。 黃博士， 我想你最好替他做些檢查。 若有必要，  我會找到一個好地方安置他。』

『我才沒有衰退症!』 壽星號漲著臉大叫。 

黃博士給他一個冷漠的目光回應， 對壽星號而言， 這示意了現在一切就如水倒地上一樣不可收回。 一副可憐相的燃之助更是令壽星號怒火中燒， 但又無法證明心中的疑雲。 這樣之下無論壽星號怎樣才吵下去都得不到黃博士的信任， 今天最後只好就此作罷。

壽星號現在缺少了希望號的支持， 目光也像洩氣的氣球。 他已沒有精神去理會黃博士替他做的記憶檢查， 心裡只想著那些蒸汽機車們。 黃博士也相同地沒什麼精神去分析每一題的結果， 心中想著的就是取一個籍口來給待會片刻的休息， 於是就把記下壽星號的答案了事。

冗長的檢查總算完了， 現在也該讓黃博士獨自分析結果。 壽星號遠見那東京站俚熱鬧的木瓦月台， 唏噓的感嘆從心底發出。

『就讓他們去吧。』

迎面走來的是700。 他那白色， 像鴨嘴的流線型身子帶白燈下照得鮮明， 象徵著現代中最新型的新幹線車輛。。 壽星號看見他， 想不到自己這作為元祖的還能說些什麼。

『我知道他們有一些東西當我們有很大影響。 但既然他們也不著急， 就意味著那個根本算不上什麼。』

『我最怕的， 就是他們可能是黑暗軍的…』

壽星號爭著說， 即被700截停， 『如你所說， 他們可能是黑暗軍。 要是真的， 那麼為何不早早攻擊? 我們無必要如此擔憂。 要是真的打起來， 我們的實力也遠比他們強。』

這一刻壽星號也無言以對。 他想， 700的說話也有他的道理。 那群前輩怎樣也比不可能強過他們。 也許自己實在多疑了， 不應這樣子想。  壽星號就決意改變想法， 但他又注意到燃之助在700身後悄悄出現， 又鬼鬼祟祟扡走著。 他伏在窗底偷看下方的東京站， 像是在回避什麼似的。 

壽星號發現燃之助像是被所看見的嚇了一嚇， 然後用跑去別的地方。 壽星號放心不下， 側著身子一望窗外， 驚見在那木瓦裡有數名彪形的金髮大漢在鬧事， 哉仁和其他的一眾前輩正努力把這些大漢趕出月台。 700說得對， 前輩們的確很弱， 怎樣也截不住這5個大漢。 

『我們也該去幫幫他們。 他們現在是和JHR一伙』 
『不，』 壽星號說， 『700， 你去幫他們， 我要去查一查燃之助到底是什麼葫蘆賣什麼藥。』


*****

『…開蒸汽機車可不是鬧著玩! 一定要專心， 還有合作! 』

雪川大師嚴肅地訓示健太和威斯特。 他坐在駕駛席， 由原本的厲目移回窗前的雨景， 深嘆一口氣。 然後把威斯特招來， 要他換到駕駛席上， 再一步步耐性地講解每一個儀錶和開關的作用。

『…開動一部客用蒸汽機車， 氣壓至少到這裡才行。 加速後減少動輪氣壓， 這可省一些水和媒的用量。』 

本想著可能被人罵得一臉灰或是被打的威斯特和健太， 萬萬沒料到眼前的雪川大師居然會有如此耐性地教他怎樣操作一部蒸汽火車。 這時的雪川大師就像是換成了另一個人， 話語間溫文， 不像平日那張開口就大罵四方的他。 他還不時抓著威斯特的手， 試著弄弄某一二個開關， 然後看看各儀錶上的變化， 再聽聽機車裡傳來不同的聲音， 指示這型號的蒸汽機車一旦出現這情況下的暗示和解決方法。 

待一切操作方法也仔細地教妥， 雪川大師就教他們添煤炭的正確方法。 健太和威斯特本想著添煤炭是最容易的事， 沒料到在雪川大師的指導下變得如此繁雜又要注意要點 :

『…添煤炭用的是這個小鐵鏟。 看上去很像餐館裡用來放牛扒醬汁的東西吧? 我們得這樣站 : 右手拉著爐蓋的鐵鍊， 左手拿著小鐵鏟。 左手一鏟滿煤， 右手就立刻用鐵鍊拉起爐蓋， 左手就向火爐的其中一方拋進煤炭。 然後在下一回拋向另一方， 這樣才有平均的火來燒水， 也是機關助士的主要工作之一…。』

威斯特和健太各自也試了數次， 每次不是左右手反應不來， 令煤炭拋向未開爐蓋的爐， 就是把煤重復拋個同一位置， 令火燒得偏位了。 雪川大師看見滿地煤顆， 即時命令要把所有煤顆撿起， 不容浪費， 但怎樣不是叱喝。

『要成為運轉士， 一定要由機關助士開始， 明白火的重要性。』 

隨著這列蒸汽火車漸遠難東京地區， 停過了橫濱站， 已進入了東海道地區。 雨勢漸弱， 烏雲也漸漸見灰。 清涼海風吹進來， 趕走了駕駛室裡的熱和濕氣， 清藍的海岸線無盡地在天邊閃著， 彷如日出時分， 這一天正在重新開始。  站在噪吵的駕駛裡練習的添煤的威斯特和健太， 眼見如此美景， 不自覺地忘了手上的工作。 他們站在那裡看著， 直至那幾乎已遺忘的厲目重現眼前。

『混帳! 剛才不是巳教懂你們開蒸汽機車嗎! 還站這在這裡!』 
顯然雪川大師也打回原形了。 他身後的美景再怎樣美， 也敵不過他大罵四方的威力。 威斯特和健太的神被強行拉回來， 在高壓的責罵聲下工作。 

『怎麼特然又變得凶神惡煞…』 威斯特忍不住低聲抱怨， 『如果是哉仁…他就一定不會這樣。’

『別這樣說， 威斯特，』
健太回道。 他看見雪川大師轉身背著他們， 頭靠在鐵牆悄悄深嘆。  末幾， 另一把從未聽過這樣叫人震慄的粗啞說話聲從他身上傳出， 『如果是哉仁…』

雪川大師一轉身， 威斯特和健太似是在一瞬間被奪去了靈魂。 儘管上方的C59字樣和事身外貌似舊不變， 這時的雪川大師卻是完全的另一個人。 原本圓圓的大眼一下子倒著反上， 鮮黃的瞳孔在妖紅似的托著， 一對又尖又幼的黑色瞳孔中心看上就像是惡魔的尖牙在斗動。 

這一對魔目漸漸逼向威斯特。 動作越是慢， 恐惶的壓力就愈是由每一個部分沖到威斯特身上。 他試著大叫， 但怎樣也叫不出聲， 自已雙目完全被一對魔目捉住了。 旁邊的健太或許在大叫， 火車或許在吵著， 但現在根本沒有一點聲音是能傳耳裡。 四周一片死寂。

未知是否還是雪川大師的怪物正朝威斯特張開一隻黑色的倒鉤鐵爪。 擁有尖銳鐵爪的火車俠至今就只有黑暗軍的黑暗快車號和銀魔號， 但現在眼前的鐵爪和他們的不同， 每一指爪下名有倒鉤， 弧光裡中反映的火光裡都有威斯特那副驚慄倒影。 這鐵爪停在威斯特雙目之中的正上方， 一點點移近， 直到只有數分之差。

鐵爪的突然一掃， 令眼前一黑。 威斯特就想著自己必完了。 然後只到一陣敲打的痛楚， 還有雪川大師的叱罵，

『你這頭鰻魚快給我坐上駕駛席看來前著方!』 雪川大師一手把威斯特從地上拋回駕駛席， 然後盯著健太大罵， 『毛頭! 我不是說過機關助士要專心協助駕駛席上的運轉士嗎! 快去添煤!  』

威斯特出力的把的己雙眼張開， 速速一看四周和自己的身體， 除了頭頂的痛楚就沒有其他變化。 他們三人依然在火車裡， 雪川大師依然那個雪川大師。 

『如果是哉仁， 他就會用那張臉來教訓你倆。』 
雪川大師像彈波子一樣一掃威斯特和健太， 然後繼續， 『…。那倒霉鬼就最好禱告自已的死能爽快一點…』

----------


## kl122002

8。曝光

鼠匪一樣回處躲避的燃之助實在太吸引壽星號的注意. 無論他怎樣也說服不了自己相信燃之助, 他窮追著, 希望一探固中的秘密.

“第17號銀河的731隊隊長果然在這裡.”

這是誰的聲音? 壽星號退到一角想著剛才傳來的聲音. 聲音不是燃之助, 他是完全可肯定. 同一時候燃之助也站著原地, 轉後看了一眼. 壽星號立刻溜到雜物箱後.

“真是難得, 能遇見充滿傳奇的隊長.”

聲音略帶一點歉敬. 壽星號悄悄地探首望一望燃之助, 只見他錯愕的原地站著. 不停地找這把聲音的源頭.

“黑十露, 幸會.” 

聲音的源頭終於現身. 偷看著的壽星號完全不敢相信那就是敵人銀魔號. 銀魔號在亮中半透明的現身, 背對的差半尺之後的壽星號. 而壽星號一直在猜測的事也在此刻得到了最基本證據, 所有前輩們絕大可能是黑暗軍. 心想也得快一些告訴希望號等人, 在未發生任何意外前一口氣把所有前輩趕出JHR. 但銀魔號的距難實在太接近, 動不了身便把壽星號,留住了. 

“啊, 黑十露, 這是多麼令人懷念的名字.”  燃之助一聲大笑地說, “也給你找到了, 銀魔?”

銀魔號冷冷地冷啍一聲回應, “這裡是我的戰場, 你來這裡, 好像有點不合軍規吧?”

“難得見面, 別把我我說成那副德行. ” 燃之助揮著手掌, 像扇著扇子一樣, “要不是早前的時光風暴我才不會到這裡來. 那鬼東西真是的, 把我隊送早了60年前的這裡. ”

壽星號遠遠也聽得很清楚, 他們早到60年了. 心裡猜, 這不就是更能肯定所有前輩們是黑暗軍嗎? 那麼, 那個武器就絕對是燃之助一伙的, 而非銀魔號的. 這麼一來不就是他們之間的武器爭奪戰? 

“原來是時光風暴.” 銀魔號的反應平靜, 不像燃認助一樣這麼多小動作. 他繼續, “總部還以為你們全都離難.”

“托福, 托福.” 這一句聽上去像帶膚衍的味道, 燃之助再扇著他的手掌說, “死不去, 活下來. 通訊等電子東西能壞的都壞了,  只有苦命一活下來.”

“是嗎?” 銀魔號像帶一點興趣地回問, “幸好我比你晚一天出發, 否則明天發敖的一定是我.”

“你說, 在母星裡全知這事了嗎? ” 燃之助靠上去, 矇著眼問. “不錯吧, 最後一天也是在頭版上, 你不會介意我又搶了你的風光吧?”

“豈會?” 銀魔號冷笑數聲, 壓低聲線, “我的明天於不在遠外.” 

“我們就等著瞧吧.”  燃之助用一對弧光似的雙目瞄向看著銀魔號, 似是一副對敵方的打量. 而銀魔號也沒有再接下去, 自己悄悄地消失.

就在這一刻, 燃之助注意到壽星號在亳無預兆之下在雜物箱旁露出了自己的影子. 他不曉得壽星號已聽了多少, 或是已理解多少自已. 心裡慌得正亂. 他不斷問自己好否把他及時處決.  

壽星號聽到外面傳已來了沉默, 但聽不到燃之助的胼步聲已不敢隨便地去走出去. 另一把陌生的人聲到來, 他聽到不只一人, 而是三人. 他聽到這三人都稱燃之助為社長, 那麼這肯定就是三菱集團的員工. 這三人和燃之助沒有多說什麼, 就直接把燃之助帶走. 壽星號準備動身溜前就聽到燃之助說, 

“不要難為了其他火車俠.”

這一句聽上去像是對三菱集團的員工而說, 在壽星號的角度卻是要告訢他別就干擾那群年老的黑暗軍. 這句似是命令, 又似是一句的拜托, 實在令人摸不著他們. 現在不是處理這個的時候. 壽星號認為首要是快去告訢鐵雄司令, 然後再和其他JHR的原員想方法解訣這群入侵者. 

壽星號沒料到一踏進司令室, 就像立即進入了凶案現案的查問一幕一樣. 這裡沒有一滴血, 卻是有不少穿西服的探員在向各人問口供. 一名探員一見壽星號, 就立刻問燃之助的事, 問他有沒有見過燃之助在軌道行駛, 與其他火車俠的來住等等. 壽星號如實作答, 而探員的眉目在漸漸緊皺, 最後連記錄的筆也停下來, 吩咐其他隊員離開.

“他們到底是什麼人?” 壽星號問. 

飛翼號告訢他那是三菱集團的人, 要來問燃之助在這裡的活動, 最後他反問,
“…真是奇怪, 為何那群老前輩不說出燃之助的事?”

“這當然, 他們全是一伙的.” 壽星號把自己偷聽的事全說出來, 包括燃之助的原名, 時光風暴等等. 聽畢, 各人恍然大悟, 不禁抽一口涼氣.

“這次我們直的引狼入室了.” 飛翼號一轉雙目, “我們要立刻把他們趕出去才行.”

“這件事裡我也有責任,” 壽星號也踏出一步說, “我也要去親自把他們趕出去!”

當他們趕到月台, 不見哉仁和其他前輩, 相反地看見700在新斡線的那邊發車. 700在今天是沒有任服的後備隊員, 他的舉動引起了壽星號的注意. 朝前進中的車廂一望, 驚見哉仁等在內. 

“天啊! 他們也把700俘虜了嗎?” 
飛翼號的驚嘆把壽星號的靈魂也幾乎撕開了. 700是眾隊員中公認最佳的一員, 要是700被這些傢伙俘虜了, 那現在自己已沒有什麼可指望來趕走混道來的黑暗軍. 

“快追上去, 快!”

*****

“來了! 來了!” 哉仁和數位火車俠喘著氣跑的健太和威斯特.

哉仁是為了應威斯特在熱海站發出的緊急呼救而前來. 雪川大師在到達熱海站前的數分鐘突然暈倒, 不消一會就更是連呼吸氣也消失, 連動也不動. 哉仁一到達, 先把自己頭上的車燈點亮, 戴上一副圓圓的玳瑁眼鏡, 從手提箱取來工具用打開雪川大師的內部, 探心一摸正中央的黑色球體部份, 鬆一口氣說,

“幸好是還熱的…”

健太和威斯特是首次這樣近距離看著哉仁動手術. 哉仁的動作很慢, 他把那中央的球體小心翼翼取出, 放到另一位火車俠助手手上的暖水盆中. 球體一取出, 哉仁立刻加快速度, 用不同的工具修正哉仁身體的內部精密組件, 不消一會就完全修好, 把圓球重置, 蓋上雪川大師的前蓋. 雪川大師的雙眼很快張開, 左右打滾的看看四周.

“看來天堂還不錯吧?”
“不, 你在天堂站睡過頭了.” 哉仁清晰地笑著, “列車開了回來, 人間站到達”  

健太和威斯特看著雪川大師對哉仁那幾乎大殺四方的叱罵聲, 便知道一切已回復正常, 不自禁地鬆了一口氣. 大殺四方的對罵聲過後, 雪川大師走到健太和威斯特的前方, 沉默一會後說,

“…真是好討厭, 不過…”雪川大師把臉轉到一旁, 輕聲地說, “剛才的事…謝過了.”

“你下一次別再去開火車就行了, 交給年青的去幹吧.” 
哉仁這麼一說, 雪川大師雙目猛烈地轉向健太和威斯特二人, 由剛那謙恭的口吻即刻一回故態, 厲目恍如準備撕殺. 威斯特不自禁地退後一步,

“對耶, 要不是這對傢伙, 我才不會那樣子. 對! 我得的好酬謝他們. 你快給我站住!”

威斯特大叫一聲後立即逃跑, 雪川大師在後方窮追不捨. 哉仁走到健太旁笑道, 

“看來雪川大師是挺喜歡威斯特吧.”

“這又怎會呢?” 健太苦笑地問,

“你別看他是這樣,” 哉仁摘下眼鏡, 放回盒子, “要是他不緊張的, 就不會這樣子來教訓人. 雪川就是這老樣子的怪人.”


“給我住手! 黑暗軍!” 壽星號在一瞬間突然出現, 截住了雪川大師. 從健太的角麼看過去, 壽星號像是再年青了一點, 不, 而是幾乎和尾隨的飛翼號相若. 

哉仁, 雪川大師和其他火車俠一聽壽星號的大喝, 無一不突然醒覺似的望向壽星號. 健太望向哉仁, 只見他雙目嚴肅地盯著壽星號, 像是在思索, 也像是一些疑惑.

“小心他們, 700” 飛翼號這麼一喝, 700自已也幾乎不相信他們是黑暗軍的人. 他沒有像飛翼號取出自己的武器, 雙手空白的地走去問哉仁. 哉仁閉目思一會, 望向壽星號反問, 
“是燃之助他的真正身份曝光了吧? 燃之助他確是黑暗軍的人, 叫黑十露.”

“那麼你們, 也即是一伙了吧?” 飛翼號毫不遲疑地問. 哉仁和雪川大師也變得沉默了. 這即是意味著他們默認? 700的手裡也出現自己的九刃劍, 準備攻擊. 

“等一等, 我猜一定是有什麼誤會吧.” 健太走到哉仁和700的中間, 試著把全事的始末弄清. 但哉仁始終始沒有回答的表示, 只是冷淡地說了一句, 

“回京都吧.”

----------


## kl122002

9。 捕捉
『我早認為雪川大師等和黑暗軍是有關係的。』
威斯特和健太在大街上走著說。 昨天的烏雲全走了， 所以令天是一片晴朗， 也帶一點熱。。 日本橋上的車和人不亞於平常的日子。

『他們肯自動離開， 真是太好。』

『是嗎?』健太若有所思地問， 『我覺得整件事不是如我們所想像。』

『這又怎麼會?』 威斯特一過了日本橋， 首先進入眼廉的不是三越百貨的減價廣告， 而是身上掛著紙板走過的燃之助。 

『是黑暗軍團的人! 健太!』威斯特第一時間跑上去， 截住了燃之助。 在尾跟上的健太和先登一步的威斯特都被燃之助令天的打扮看呆了眼。

燃之助今天身上掛著的紙板， 上方大大的字寫著 : 『需求工作， 任何種類。』下方繼續， 『沒有家室， 刻苦耐勞， 善長珠心暗算， 可試用7天後補薪金。』燃之助手上還拿著一個放了石塊的鐵罐， 走路的時候邊搖著， 發出叮叮噹噹的聲音吸引途人注目。

『你到底怎麼了?』健太急著問， 『你不是在三菱集團裡當社長嗎?』

燃之助搖頭一笑， 『不， 我已不是社長了。』

『別信他， 健太。』威斯特指著燃之助， 『肯定他在打什麼鬼主意。』

燃之助雙眼從健太身上溜回前方的日本橋， 除了邊走邊搖著叮叮噹噹的鐵罐外， 還大叫 : 『有人急需員工嗎?』

這一年的日本經濟實比不上能說怎樣好， 員士能因著微薪過活已是一件不錯的事。 失業的人很多， 特別是所謂昭和之後的高齡一群， 燃之助也就正是其中一人。 健太不知為何燃之助會變成這樣子， 想上追去問過明白。 剛有聊著閒事的兩位太太與燃之助擦身而過， 並吸引住了他。 燃之助站住了腳步， 取出錢包倒出數塊銅板點算著。

『剛好860日元…』
健太聽到燃之助這樣說， 然後他就把身上的那塊掛板卸下， 摺合藏起， 再對健太還有跟著上來的威期時一笑後說， 

『當天我來到這國家名叫大阪的地方也只有860日元。 那好吧， 』燃之助抓著手上的銅板， 朝三越百貨公習的大樓望過去， 充滿自信地大叫，  『好! 再闖一次!』

『那麼你到底想用這麼少的錢來幹什麼?』威斯特問， 『這麼少的錢頂多只能簡單地吃一餐…』

『不， 不…』燃之助笑著說， 『你倆跟我走一趟這個下午就明白。』

燃之助先是離開了這一帶的商業區， 到走了較遠的住宅區附近的商店街， 並在一家小雜品店裡買了一塊只有手掌般大小的磨刀石。 這樣花了他佰多日元， 然後又從街角的垃圾堆中找了一把黑色破傘， 拆下布和支架。 他又在工地裡問來了一些白色油漆， 在黑布上畫了一兩顆像是算盤中的菱形珠子， 由一根粗白線穿過， 再在這串珠子外畫一個園圈， 形成了一個商徽。 那瑰商徽紮在支架上， 然後再把這個插在燃之助自己身上， 一切似是己準備妥當。 

燃之助領著他們也新住宅區走進老舊的住宅區。 邊走邊大叫， 
『精工磨刀! 精工磨剪! 一律250日元! 』

『這樣會把人吸引來嗎?』威斯持不禁猜疑在這樣的地方會否把人吸引來。

『不要問， 只要信。』燃之助回答後再繼續大叫磨刀的口號。 未幾， 在咐近的一位老太太前來找他磨刀。  燃之助的動作熟練， 左右用磨石來回地擦著刀刃， 三兩工夫就巳把老太太的菜刀磨得閃閃發光。 老太太一臉欣喜， 除了磨刀的錢外， 還有數十元當獎賞。

接下來一切就如燃之助所料， 人漸漸多起來。 大多是上了年紀或是住在這裡穿得不怎樣光鮮的婦人。 燃之助不改價錢外， 也不降低每把刀和剪的質素和要求， 漸漸在這小區中建立起名聲， 還有自己的商號。 鄰區也有兩三名主婦走上來打聽。

時間在轉眼間到了傍晚， 此刻已沒有人再找燃之助， 他就把那黑布商徽收起， 到公園借著小小的燈光點算著今天的收獲。

『合共5800日元， 差不多了。』燃之助把零錢用布包妥， 收在身旁說， 『明天到另一住宅區裡繼續。』

『你為何知道這方法一定行， 黑十露?』威斯特回想剛才由日本橋只有860日元到現在擁有5800日元， 像是在轉眼間出現而又輕而易舉。

『不， 我不曉得。』燃之助笑著搖頭， 指著健太和威斯特說， 『你們要是想知道， 跟著我走兩三天就會自己了解。』

健太似是猜到了一些燃之助的玄機， 卻又不肯定， 『黑十露， 我猜…』

『不， 不要胡猜，』燃之助搖著手說， 『這是營商中最大的法則。』

*****

之後的三天裡， 因著好奇心使健太和威斯特都跟著燃之助到處走和磨刀。 燃之助的名聲也漸漸在東京的各住宅區見大， 幾乎只要他的黑布商標出現， 人就自動地前來找他磨刀， 燃之助也不需再用力叫他的口號。 儘管價錢不變也因積得一筆小財。

另一邊廂， 相同是黑暗軍的黑暗快車一隊也注意到燃之助的舉動。 他們本想著快些到長崎， 只可惜盤川不足， 只能守在原地。 每次看見燃之助在街前街後替人磨刀收錢， 心中嫉妒不已 。

『老大， 為什麼我們黑暗軍團都比不上一個老頭?』舉找尋工作木板的惡魔號問。 連年長一些的黑暗使者號不禁插嘴問， 『對耶， 老大。 我們不如把他收回已用， 可能還會幫我們呢?』

『我們就去試試。』黑暗快車領著他的手下走上去。 他們不曉得燃之助是和自已的上司屬一級， 就上去裝成自已是大主人的樣子來吹虛一番。 燃之助剛把刀子還給人， 收了錢後放身過去聽聽眼前這黑暗快車在賣弄什麼。

『…所以我說呢， 你如果加入我們， 我們一定能在一帶開一家名店， 每天把各人吸引來。』

『噓， 噓』燃之助笑著搖手， 『這又怎可能? 我只是一個老磨刀匠， 每天找些吃得就行了。 我不想要加入誰地盤去。』

『不， 我們正需要著人材來幫工作， 如果…』黑暗快車還未說畢， 燃之助很忙就認出當天來到岩崎家的茅町故居來行騙的惡魔號和黑暗使者號。 心中裡有數燃之助就笑道， 
『西古和沙古也是跟了你， 相信日子一定過得不錯。 但自問有心無力， 又怎與人合作呢?』

燃之助怎樣也在三菱裡待了一做長時間， 自問商場手段上的爾虞我詐也看透了， 黑暗快車的虛言只要聽一半就知固中虛實。 豈一只是沒料到黑暗快車比他想像中難纏， 花了很長時間也脫不下， 直至健太和威斯特的現身才令黑暗快車知難而退。

『他們沒對你怎樣吧?』健太問。
『真是的， 那群傢伙怎麼這樣難纏?』燃之助從自制的小木凳站起來， 左右鬆一鬆身子， 向他們揮揮手打招呼。
『今天的生意不差吧?』威斯特問， 『快來教我們做生意的秘技。』
燃之助大笑數聲， 搖著頭說， 『做出意從來沒有秘技， 只有沒有人想花錢多買一樣重覆的東西， 能用低價換取就是期望。』

『真是千機算盡， 不愧為黑十露。』
壽星號拍著手走上來， 還有警長陪著。 二人看似是有備而來， 燃之助走到威斯特和健太前方迎著他們。

『這只是我少少的略見， 但這樣一直為三菱社在戰後重新組織起來，』燃之助用回之前當社長時的語氣說話， 『也算不錯吧?』

壽星號沒有說話的表示， 警長就走上來嚴肅地說， 『黑十露， 我們收到投訢指有一名黑暗軍成員在住宅區中進行非法營商活動， 現在想請你回去調查。』

健太聽後吃了一大驚， 『他…又豈會? 我和威斯特每天都來看他。』
『對， 我們可以作證。』威斯特跑上前一號告訢警長。 不過這時燃之助把各東西收拾好上前說，  『好的， 我跟你回去。』

原來壽星號命令期他隊員把每一名JSL組員招回來問話。 所問的根本並非什麼非法營商活動， 而是他們口中那可影響新幹線的絕密武器。 JSL組員的組員雖是老弱， 但為了提防他們就安排二對一的方式問話。 

壽星號和警長組成一組向燃之助審問， 而JSL會長的哉仁則被招到與健太和黃博士裡的維修間查問。  較令威斯特出乎意料的就是雪川大師。 他被安排至與威斯特和希望號一起， 此刻的他沒有怎樣大吵大鬧， 倒像是火車上那副安然的樣子， 對希望號的問題毫不遲疑地回答。

最後把所有口供切合和分析後， 壽星號鎖定了三人， 就是哉仁， 燃之助和雪川大師。 餘下的都被數位火車俠送回京都梅小路車庫看守著。 

****

『…現在， 只有你們三人， 其他的也已安全地送回京都。』壽星號的說話口吻已不客氣了， 即使是外人一聽也明白他正在暗地裡要脅燃之助他們三人， 『我想你們最好告訢我， 那武器到底是什麼?』

『哼!』燃之助冷啍一聲， 與哉仁助和雪川大師背對背站著， 對抗著包圍他們的健太， 壽星號還有其他手持武器的火車俠們。 

 『你們不要作無必要的反抗，』壽星號咯咯聲笑著， 『快告訢我!』

『休想!』
燃之助一叱， 雪川大師舉著他的木杖的擺出一副準備起戰的姿勢。 哉仁略帶慌張， 手中握著他維修用的鐵鎚。 鐵鎚是普通的木棒黑鐵鐵鎚， 看上去沒有什麼特別。 但為了提防有局中局， 一眾火車俠不敢放鬆。 健大看到旁邊的威斯特， 壽星號， 警長， 希望號， 700等每一人都緊握自己的劍或槍， 為的要在第一瞬間打倒敵人。

『我一生中沒有做什麼錯事。』燃之助說著， 『能認識你們是我一生的光榮。』

『等一會吧…』哉仁的手震著說， 『萬事還有商量的餘地…』

『哉仁! 你當年的德意志精神到那裡去了!』雪川大師轉身叱道， 『你在德國不是當兵嗎?』
『對， 之不過…』
『那就上吧!』
哉仁還未把話說完， 雪川大師就領先一躍， 半空中一轉自已的手中的木杖。 而燃之助的武器也出現了， 是那個紅色的三方菱的回力標。 回力標一投出， 有如狂舞一樣在人牆打轉， 成功地挈倒了飛翼號。 希望號， 威斯特等也前來反攻。

『Habt Acht! Uns dr

----------


## 瀟湘

燃之助的側影描寫的絕佳，
看得出kl122002的進步，值得讚許。

不過戰鬥的部份……恐怕有些混亂，
或著可以在稍稍改進點，
比如把視角鎖定在某人身上，
其他人的打鬥都用補述處理，
如此，脈絡會更加清晰。

----------


## kl122002

10。 監視

『那是德語， 他剛才說 : 當心， 邪惡巳迫在吾等眉目! 』 壽星號處變不驚地看著哉仁， 『哉仁， 那是什麼驚思?』

『我只能說， 我們沒有一人可以到長崎， 也沒有一人可以登上端島， 更沒有一人可以深入礦穴。』  哉仁放下鐵鎚用沉重的語氣把字吐出來， 『那東西不是什麼， 什麼也不是。』

『那， 到底那武器是什麼?』 健太被聽得胡裡胡塗， 搶壽星號一步問。 壽星號不爽地朝健太盯了一眼。

哉仁不說話， 今上眼把頭轉向一方， 輕聲地說， 『你們真是要知嗎?』

『當然!』 壽星號當首上去把哉仁轉過來。 說， 『無論如何。』

健太聽到一陣嘆氣聲， 朝源頭一望， 那正是剛合上眼的雪川大師。 另一方的燃之助則是無奈地搖頭。 

希望號知道這明顯地舉動意味著壽星號已取得勝利。 但眼前的壽星號依然盯著哉仁， 似是在守獵他的答覆。 然而， 哉仁也明白在這毫無退路的情況之下， 只能說那一句 『好吧』， 可是他依然緊持而說， 

『不， 無論如何， 也是不。』

發自希望號的喘氣聲遙遙可聞， 但怎樣也比不上壽星號。 壽星號指向哉仁， 動作如斧破木， 大叱 : 『把他們全鎖起來!』

『不行!』 哉仁的喝叱聲不比壽星號弱， 也沒有人料到的來只會輕聲耳語的哉仁能有如此聲勢， 他繼續， 並把責位抱在自己身上，

『眾等只是在我的設計圖之下的工作者， 論罪行刑也不應比我重。 要行刑的就只有我一人， 而此事也應只有我一人。 『

哉仁轉目一描雪川大師和燃之助， 再回首直視壽星號，  『請放了他們， 我跟你合作。』

二人沈默地對視， 壽星號在最後合上眼， 說雪川大師和燃之助放走。 在他們離開之際， 哉仁把身子轉過來， 背對著他倆， 似是亳不顧意去面對。 未幾， 壽星號把希望號招來， 在他耳旁細語。

健太注意到希望號的雙眼突然張大， 似是聽了一些難以至信的事。 

『希望號有點不妥， 不… 應該是壽星號才對。』

這一點也連威斯特注意道到了。 回想由白燕號出現至今， 壽星號自己的精神漸漸見好， 也開始了對各事的疑心， 處事也繞過了作為隊長的希望號來命令各人。 因此他不得不對壽星號提防。

『你計劃怎樣辦， 健太?』

健太側目一描在場的火車俠。 心裡知道除威斯特外幾乎未必有人會站在他的一方。 像飛翼號只聽希望號或是鐵雄司令辦事， 所以不能依靠他們。 警長誰是在以黃博士為首的特車隊成員之一， 可惜以他那副剛直， 甚至過份熱心的天性， 很可能壞事。 

『我想我們只能單獨行動了』 健太說。

*****

果然， 壽星號確實命令了希望號辦事。 在另一天，  健太和威斯特到了燃之助可能出現的商店小街裡。 走了半天也不見影子。 然後試著到茅盯。  就在街角的燈柱旁發現了E4在掃垃圾。 威斯特本想上去招呼， 飛翼號就從空中趕上去。 

『…我們正在監視黑十露， 不是來掃地…』 飛翼號對他說， 接下來把聲言壓低， 健太再聽不到他們在說什麼。 幸好威斯特早被健太捉住， 否則就被發然。 抬頭一望， 只見在樹蔭中有燈光熄滅， 還有群鳥離巢。

這是明顯地證明了壽星號派了人來進行監視各前輩們的一舉一動。 而這老前輩也是顯然地知道， 自己已間接地成為了軟禁中的犯人而不敢外出， 免得招來麻煩。

東京都這裡或許已沒有前輩可再讓健太和威斯特去找了。 他倆於是花了半小時到江東區。 未到達雪川大師的市郊店門就已聽到他的嗓子在大罵:

『…我今天還得送貨到大丸百貨! 你要是硬著要來就替我挑起這擔子， 不然就替我看守店子!』

健太再上前一點看， 發現那個被罵的正是警長。 他顯然感到不爽， 在轉目間臉上一掠不滿。 但他不敢放鬆， 像要防止他隨時走失。 不過在雪川大師的眼裡， 這人似是來受命替他工作， 故對他的不聞不理就自然地大發雷霆。 雙方的思法有著微妙的差異。

雪川大師眼見時間不多， 自己挑起檐子朝下健太的方向走來。 檐子不輕， 加上雪川大師走起路時一枴一枴的， 從檐子木箱內傳來的碰撞聲實在令人擔心。 威斯特看不過眼了， 和健太互相點頭， 來到雪川大師前截住。 

『讓我倆來替你分輕一點吧?』

沒料到雪川大師似是看不見健太， 並在威斯特旁繞過。 

『少管我的。 先管好你倆自身吧。』

這句話說得很輕， 輕得快聽不到。 威斯特起初也不明白， 直至健太上來用手推一推他， 暗示著上方人影才恍然大悟。 威斯特側目一看， 錯不了， 那正是希望號在上空的遠方。 

希望號原本是手持太陽盾盯著。 當注意到自己已曝光之際， 就假總若無其視的一樣飛到別處。  看見這樣的情景， 實在無法令威斯特相信自己也成了監視對像之一。 心裡想， 壽星號也真是做得夠徹底了。 

『這老頭真是野蠻。』 一向不怕辛苦， 熱心助人的警長不禁嘆氣， 『要不是壽星號， 我早把他鎖回去問話了。』

健太沒多理會在停身旁的警長， 僅略略地點頭回應。 健太這小學生深諳現在自己和威斯特已被分立了。 今天警長還會說一聲早安， 明天或已成一隻過街老鼠。 想到這裡， 心裡開始發毛。 

『我說你倆，』 警長往前走了一點回頭問， 『是否要跟著來嗎?』
『對， 對。』 健太從沉思中回來說， 並和威斯特趕上警長的步伐。

警長對雪川大師的抱怨不少， 幾乎要由受命一刻說起。 警長原來是以 『前來協助日常起居』 之名前來進行貼身監視和查探， 這和剛才的飛翼號和E4的暗中監視很不同。 

他昨夜到達雪川大師的店子時剛好是晚上， 得到大師的招待。 招待過後就是一連串的苦活。 大師的店子是老式的前鋪後居的三楷木造房屋， 加上大師是獨居， 有不少角落等地方得由警長打掃， 還有舊雜物得以清掃。  當他打掃完成就準備入睡。 本想著可以在起居室作息， 卻被大師趕到那又小又窄， 只有一面木做百葉小窗的石砌儲物室裡。  

正值夜深， 警長多次被外面的吵鬧聲弄聲。 他到工作間和店內看， 發現是一片沉靜， 相信是來自外方的。 就在他準備回去之間， 卻被吵醒的大師截住指罵不是。 無論他怎樣解釋， 大師也不相信， 更招來大師厲害的訓話。 在訓話中他發現原來大師在過去是舊日本軍中的鐵道連隊的特別隊長之一。 他把一切當年戰時的鐵道軍紀全套搬出來向他訓話， 要警長明白作息和作戰的相同重要性， 這令警長自花了數小時的睡眠時間。

『今早的不容易才睡了， 現在又要和他到中央區的大丸百貨…』 警長說， 『威斯特， 健太， 麻煩你替我接這一更， 我想真的要休息一會。』

----------


## kl122002

> 燃之助的側影描寫的絕佳，
> 看得出kl122002的進步，值得讚許。
> 
> 不過戰鬥的部份……恐怕有些混亂，
> 或著可以在稍稍改進點，
> 比如把視角鎖定在某人身上，
> 其他人的打鬥都用補述處理，
> 如此，脈絡會更加清晰。


感謝指教. 
接下來新章節中我計劃把各支節開始交叉發展, 
即主體一事中有其他次要的在同時出現, 而且不脫離並帶動主體一事,
想問要做到這效果有什麼方法?

----------


## kl122002

<11>競賣
大丸百貨由東京站的八重洲中口已搬至附近的新商業大樓裡。 由地面一直數至13樓， 另再加地庫也是這百貨店的核心。 但與在日本橋擁有兩座大樓的三越百貨比起來， 這裡確是小了一點。 

到達了百貨店門。 健太和威斯特終於明白今天原來是日本的傳統工藝展。 展覽在13樓舉行， 雪川大師就是代表著東京江戶切子這工藝而前來參展。 除了他外， 還有東京染小紋， 江戸木版畫和東京銀器。 而古老的京都則有京扇子， 西陣織， 京繍和京燒這四項名物對應東京的美品。 大阪則有大阪金剛簾， 大阪唐木指物， 大阪欄間等竹木器具在一旁沈默地觀看兩大對岸的金光和銀影。 至於其他地方如兵庫縣也不甘示弱派出了播洲算盤回應他們的重要性。  早已揚名海外的石川縣的九谷燒， 佐賀縣的有田燒和長野縣的木曽漆器就當然是少不了。 

與其說這是傳統工藝展， 倒不如說這是名界工藝師的表現場。 名大師把自已最美， 最叫人驚嘆的展出來， 當然更少不了那個令人呆眼的價錢牌子吊在每個展品之後。 在這個爭妍鬥豔的工藝展中， 惟有東京江戶切子最不起眼。

雪川大師的位置並不差， 和各漆器和燒物大名師同組一區。 但他的切子攤位沒有成樣子的設計， 只有一張簡醜得快似要倒下的摺合木桌， 連一盞石英射燈也不用， 單靠數尺之高的燈光照明。 與其說這是節省成本， 倒不如說這是他根本無心在此。對岸的有田燒和木曽漆器吸引了不少遊人參觀， 只可惜大多只在雪川身上略看一眼或隨手放下， 不像對岸者那樣吸引買家下訂金購買。 

健太感到奇怪。 健太取起其中一只杯子看看自問， 『這些水晶看上去不差， 定價比對岸的比起來更有如日元店內的貨品。 怎麼這裡還特別靜?』

『可能是賣家的關係吧?』 威斯特側目一看那在木箱上打著盹唾的雪川大師， 『別家的大師都精神奕奕地出來招呼客人。』

健太深諳這道理， 但自己根本不敢碰雪川大師。 大師就好比摸不定和壓止不住的怒神。 他不曉得待會把雪川大師弄醒的後果會是怎樣， 固然更不想用行動來找出結果。

『雪川今年的手工又差了。 』  說話的是一名健太從未見過的火車俠。 這的色的火車俠看上去年紀不小， 身上有藍色和紅色間條各一。 他拿過其中一個水杯在射燈下照了一照說， 『除了顏色不平均， 各刻度的角度也參差不一， 燈光根本反射不來。 他該不會差把次貨提了出來吧? 這次貨可能連百元店也不要。』

『是雷鳥前輩!』 威斯特轉身大叫， 『前輩! 幸會!』 
健太一聽威斯特這麼一說， 想起壽星號在那天一同前往找燃之助時的說話。 眼前的火車俠就是壽星號口中雷鳥前輩， 那位曾和壽星號在過去一同作戰的伙伴。 經威斯特熱情地介紹， 更意料不到這前輩是現今九谷燒的名師。

『…不， 現在巳由我孫兒雷之鳥接手了。』 雷鳥笑著搖手， 『只是今天小孫兒要出勤， 那就唯有靠我來充一充場面罷了。』

『前輩， 你剛才說雪川大師的手工又差了是什麼意思?』 健太問。

雷鳥搖搖頭說， 『你來我的攤子裡看看就明白。』

九谷燒的位置在木曽漆器住右數的第3家。 那裡的人不少， 健太發現這些參觀者都是帶著保標前來， 看似是大人物居多。 這些大人物出手很快， 看見喜歡的就向服務員招來一指示意， 身旁的人就在本票堆上銀碼交由主人簽署， 再把本票交給服務員。 服務員一取去價錢牌， 這交易就已完成， 那燒物就由大人物決定現在取去還是過一二天送到府中。

各大人物眼見雷鳥的回來， 紛紛上前美言一番。 雷鳥早己聽了這些不下百次， 笑笑點頭， 並再略言數句把他們打發。 然後他取來了一只盛著清茶的水晶杯給健太看看。 這水晶杯很薄， 但又有能在盛著清茶時從不同的刻紋中強烈反射出固中的六角格子花紋。 仔細一點看， 清茶中更浮著片片櫻花的影子。

『太厲害了! 神奇極了! 這是誰的作品?』 威斯特搖著茶杯， 玩弄固中櫻花問。

『是雪川的早期作， 大約是1960年代吧?』 要不是由雷鳥這前輩說， 健太和威斯特根本不敢相信。 健太把這個和剛才的對比起來， 質素是天地之差。 被眼望回去， 威斯特不敢信那正在打盹睡的老傢伙是一代名師。

雷鳥漸漸進入了他在過去的回憶說， 『據說那些戰前時作品說非人間可得的供品， 比起御用是更美得不可言示。 剛才那些銀行的頭取， 商事的社長， 省部的官員都會不惜重金爭相購買。 其實除切子和九谷燒外， 有田燒， 古玩， 甚至大鯉魚也能使他們感興趣。 』

雷鳥口中所指這些人物的買賣大多並非留給自己享用， 而是為了一些商務交易， 政策上的通行， 作為日後方便和回禮之用。 這種送禮的文化早在各界植根， 一代送一代的繼續， 就是為了說數句方便自己的說話。

『…怎麼不見岩崎社長?』 雷鳥避開人群， 朝通道的兩端看過去， 『都已這麼久了， 就是不見了岩崎社長?』

雷鳥口中的岩崎社長就是燃之助， 但現在看似他並不曉得燃之助早已失去社長一職的事。 他今天在會場裡到處巡看的目的就是為了等燃之助的出現。 『…燃之助他在三個月前托我燒了一副餐具， 這星期初就是完成了， 但怎麼久久也聯絡不上?』

健太把那天在日本橋遇見燃之助的事全告訢了雷鳥。 雷鳥聽後先是像被雷打中的一樣吃了一大驚， 一時也說不清話來。 他坐下， 沈默一會說， 
『原來如此…。 唉， 60多年後被這樣重重的摔下來， 今天還能依然爬起來， 真是可貴…。

會場裡突來了一陣小騷動。 由鄰攤打聽來說是某人在大手買賣， 程度比之前的頭取和首長們還要厲害。 雷鳥在好奇下也把身子擠進去， 好讓自己一看那人的真面目之餘， 也順道談上兩句， 好讓自己認識多一名買家。 

健大和威斯特原本也想著擠在一起看看， 可是人的確過多， 根本擠不進去。 心灰意冷就回到雪川的攤位。 這時的雪川已被人潮的聲音弄醒， 帶一點不滿的看一看前方的切子和斜方的人群。

『看來我還得出必殺絕技才行。』 話完至此， 接下來是摔破數璃的聲音。 雪川大師居然把所有切子全掃到地上摔破! 

鬧哄哄的人群終於靜止， 轉目至雪川的小檔。 這時雷鳥又擠了出來。 健太聽到他說， 『雪川要出精品了!』

雷鳥說對了， 雪川大師從身下的來箱中匐匍的搬出了一只大鳥切子。 這切子差不多和健大一樣高大， 大鳥張開的雙翼差不多可和今天的江戸木版畫一樣巨大。 這大鳥從橙紅的切子堆底脫出， 不帶一點顏色的作勢衝飛。 身體上名部分的羽毛， 特別是雙翼， 都活靈活現， 燈下與地上的碎片差影更令它似是有呼吸的一樣起伏。 它的雙眼直望上方， 被注滿了希望而不帶怒意或一點獸性。 整個形態是重生的象徵， 美極了， 再怎樣美的比喻才成為不正確的表達。

『啊， 極品…極品!』 驚嘆的人群包括雷鳥都紛紛前來讚美一番。 他們的雙眼都是從底向上望。 人們的雙眼和這頭大鳥更切合成一副充滿對比的構圖。 

雪川大師輕聲地啍了一聲， 得意地笑著。 健太看見了雪川大師的刀功後， 心裡包不禁認同他的實力。 原本只是一名退伍的老司機， 居然是一名手功出眾的藝術家。 他這項作品和別的比起來， 不只少了一份金錢的俗氣， 更添了一份本身的希望意景。

『敢問大師， 開價多少?』 那個引起場內人群的大買手問。 大買手看樣小不過三十， 衣履會是名牌， 頭髮泛著和衣領扣子一樣的金光。 他用的日本語生硬且缺了敬意， 顯然不是日本人。

『不價不議。』 雪川大師堅決拒絕開價。 
『開一個價， 我一定能滿足你。』 大買手繼續請求。
『不。』 雪川大師拒絕。
『8億美金， 我用現鈔!』 大買手開了一個天價， 場內嘩然。
『不。』
『19億美金!』
『不。』 雪川已把自己的臉轉向別處。
『30億美金!』  雪川大師聽後沒有表示。
『70億美金!』
『不， 請你難開吧。』 

大買手不放棄， 大師不耐煩地取來一個價錢牌子， 在價格的位置寫 : 『SPSBS。』
大買手看後烈嘴一笑， 但就只有他。 雷鳥和其他都似是看見了什麼恐怖的東西話樣， 抽了一口氣。

『SPSBS是很厲害嗎?』 威斯特和健太從未見過這種標價， 加上眼前那些人愕然的臉容， 想一窺這 『必殺技』 的力量。

『那是 『第二價格暗標』 的縮寫。』 雷鳥的聲音帶一點沉實， 但壓不住內心的興奮。 『…這個第二價格暗標， SPSB即是由各人出價一次， 最高價者用第二高的價格買下。 而他加上了 『S』 在後方， 這即是還味著全程的結果不會公開， 直是夠狠。』

雷鳥眼見面前這人間美品， 實在無法久忍， 恨不得即時把這個帶回去成為內另一個藏品。 雷鳥是九谷燒大師， 現在知道家裡卻藏著江戶切子， 可見雪川大師的魔力不亞於別人。

『老規則， 完場截止。 明天貨到府上。』 雪川頭於宣告過後， 人群紛紛散去。 不， 眼見他們似是散去， 實際是在各角組成一小組。 收入不多的小官小員紛紛的頭取省長們獻計獻金， 密謀怎樣把大買手去掉。

油頭粉面的大買手在場上放聲地大笑。 他知道無論怎樣敵人都不可能比他知吏高金額。 

『嗤。』 雷鳥看著不自量力的大買手遠去。 『雪川老兄， 最近家裡可缺些什麼嗎?』
『無一不缺。』 雪川大師冰冷地答道，瞄一瞄威斯特， 『最近還多了保標在身旁出入。』
『一個幕未的九谷燒如何?』 
『家內的碗碟已多得用不完， 我才不要。』
『請你再考慮考慮…』雷鳥重復了大買手的一切。 惜雪川已登了價格牌子， 改不了也修不了， 苦惱著怎樣去掉眼前人。


在這一段等侯的時間裡， 間中有人前來找健太或是威斯特， 試著一探別人的出價。 他們可不只是上前來隨口問問， 而是帶著各式各樣的利誘 : 東京會館經身會籍， 銀行免息貸， 留學支助， 甚至集團股票。 無一不打動健太或是威斯特。幸好及時被雪川大師發現， 否則就中計。

『…先是一份小禮，小禮變成小債。 這些小債將會成為一生中永遠無法清還的債務。』 雪川大師坐直身子， 嚴厲地向健太和威斯特再一訓示， 『…這些人會今你繼續幫助他們， 從無知直至被迫而繼續， 直至你的一生完結為止。』

健太和威斯特終於明白這些送禮的可怕。
『那麼我們還是留守這裡較好。 』 威斯特側目一望遠處那笑臉迎人的頭取們， 心中不禁一寒。
『我們只要的再等一會就一切完結了。』 健太放下心頭大石。 

雪川大師把收集標書的木箱取來， 開始替一封封標書登記。 他記下每一個姓名， 金額， 地址並把支票取下。 他做了三份後， 一望旁邊生著發呆似的威斯特， 大罵， 

『你們JHR是這樣呆著等工作嗎? 看不見我正在忙嗎? 還不快來替我登記標書!』 
經他這麼一叱， 健太和威斯特似是通了電似的快快取來標書登記。

『別登記錯標書的金額， 人名和地址!』 雪川大師叱道， 『辦事要認真， 速度要加快!』

****

他們三人或許不嘵得自己依然被監視。 希望號在今早的退下是預定的事。 壽星號早料到了會發出此情況， 所以一旦原定的計劃被發現， 就會配合另一名隊員立刻改用另一方法繼續。 

『3號， 你的情況怎樣?』 壽星號過過傳訊器問躲在假天花的監視的希望號。
『一切正常。 沒有再被發現。』 希望號輕聲地答。
『報告健太和威斯特現況。』
『二人正替大師抄標書， 沒有其他了。』
『很好。 小心雪川， 他的小心眼不比黑十露弱。 』
『明白。』

通信被壽星號切斷。 希望號深知道壽星號是已出了問題。 在黃博士和他見面的那一天， 他知道了黃博士發現黑暗能量在壽星號的原體之內大量產生。 這消息徹底地震驚了作為隊長的自己。 為了配合黃博士讓他有充是的安全和時間找尋解決方法， 希望號不得不切合壽星號的意思辦這種互相監視的卑劣行為。 他甚至不敢告訢其他伙伴， 免得令事件曝光而影響JHR上下的團結。

希望號在假天花裡又想， 為什麼壽星號這麼害怕健太和威斯特? 是否正因如此而憂慮到這二人會找到什麼要害? 無疑， 這兩個年紀相若的友伴關係就好比當年的自己和哲雪一樣。 

『哲雪…』希望號想起在美國AHR中的哲雪。 打敗銀魔號不久他就難開日本重回當地繼續工作， 間中也有一些電話和名信片的往來， 聊一些閒事奇聞。 希望號深諳哲雪一人獨當AHR的辛苦， 所以不想為了現在這內部小事再次打擾。 最近兩天前的回信中， 也隻字不提此事， 瞞著造出和JSL合併後的旺盛景象。 

希望號在此刻不再想回憶。 他心裡一算， 已在不知多少好友， 伙伴被自己一個接一個的謊話騙了。 每說一次， 每做一次， 良心就打自己一次， 罵一次。 不只， 更令自己震驚這一切開始麻目， 算不上什麼。 不知不覺地造了另一個謊言的世界給了別人， 也給了自己。

『我到底現在還是什麼?』

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……江戸切子主要還是玻璃工藝品，
單講「江戸切子」可能有些讀者不懂，
kl122002不妨追加說明，
或著安插無知角色在其中發問，再由另一角色說明；
其他諸如染小紋、金剛簾、唐木指物、九谷燒、有田燒等，也不防這麼處理……




> 感謝指教. 
> 接下來新章節中我計劃把各支節開始交叉發展, 
> 即主體一事中有其他次要的在同時出現, 而且不脫離並帶動主體一事,
> 想問要做到這效果有什麼方法?


最簡單就是主線人物與副線人物一直保持聯絡，
利用無線電、手機等導出「不完整情報」，
然後在通話間轉移視角，隨後又轉回主線；
也就是先將不完整情報夾雜在主線裡，
在主角們看不到的地方將完整的情報交給讀者知悉。

kl122002不妨一試，抱歉這次這麼久才回。

----------


## kl122002

<12>下一步

傳統工藝展到了尾聲， 那投標的結果是叫人驚訝並意料心外 : 燃之助用大買手的高額買下了那個大鳥切子， 但就對於雪川自己卻是沒有什麼驚訝。 反而雪川似是故意地在會場中透露此消息， 令那個在這裡長守而久， 恨不得快快抱走大鳥切子的大買手大失預算之外， 也令其大有意買家大為震驚。

『燃之助不是窮途沒路了嗎? 他何來這麼多的錢?』 健太吃驚地問。 
威斯特舉起燃之助的標書和支票， 難以至信地核對標書中的簽名和印章等等， 幾乎無一不令威斯特產生疑惑， 『他是在什麼時候來到這裡投標書?』

雪川用借來的碎紙機把其他標書文件全消後， 就開始運送的工作。 由運送直至燃之助在家中收貨， 雪川大師也沒有表情， 也沒有說什麼， 一切正常得像是到公圍走一圈。 直至燃之助親送來熱茶冷淡地說， 
『你又用了我的名字。 』 
『總比賣給那惡心的暴發戶好。』 雪川大師笑著說， 『也順道給你添一些名氣。』
『惡。』 燃之助搖著頭把音吐出， 『你不怕我把這個轉手就賣了嗎?』
『那時候就隨你喜歡， 只要不是由我看見這美品添一點錢臭就是了。』 

雪川大師大師把身子往後一靠， 褐色皮椅發出沉悶的擠壓聲。 而燃之助就提到哉仁的事， 『…哉仁被關在JHR總部。 而其他同袍都被召去梅小路了。 我是從那些舊跑裡聽回來。』 

燃之助說得像是閒話家常。 不過雪川大師的茶杯卻從手上滑下， 茶倒在深紅色的地毯， 染成一片褐色。
『沒有什麼名為最終的計劃吧?』 雪川大師神色凝重問道。
『這我不曉得。』 燃之助用眼的未端角望向健太和威斯特， 心裡似是想到了什麼， 卻不說出來， 只是點頭， 『唔， 暫時還沒有。』
『很好。』 雪川大師也用一樣的方法望過去健太和威斯特， 再跳回燃之助身上。 他倆一起走到旁邊的偏廳， 關上門。 待了一段小時間。

燃之助的待客廳裡只有那些沉悶古老的擺設， 角落的老爺風扇在吹著熱風， 只有壁爐上那靜止了的時鐘似是在動著。 這老房間苦是再待久一點就真的可叫人發慌。

『小子和大鰻魚!』 門後傳出雪川大師的聲音， 向鄰房說道， 『你們自己先回去吧!』

伽鎖終於擺脫， 健太和威斯特恨不得快快離開。 當健太走到房子的庭園， 回首一望， 從木窗子裡看見雪川大師正是對燃之助苦苦請求， 而燃之助則是一手在空中掃一掃， 轉身抱頭， 在那美麗的大鳥切子下嘆息。 


============

哉仁被關在JHR的無窗特別室裡。 這方形特別室由地板至天花全是單一的白色， 白色的燈日夜長亮， 把四周照得一片白。 黑色的哉仁就像一顆污點在地上坐著， 破壞白色的一切。

哉仁靜靜對著各式各樣的文儀， 在藍紙上用白筆小心背出腦裡的設計圖， 一筆一筆的小心翼翼劃出來。 他的動作很慢， 也似是在迴避著什麼。 外方用監視器盯著他的壽星號眼見這樣的哉仁倍感不滿。

『這東西看似不合作吧?』 壽星號問。

旁邊的黃博士假裝聽不見， 在做自己未完成的工作。

『他一定在等， 我們可不能讓他這樣等下去。』 壽星號走向黃博士， 『我們要實行第二計劃。』

『第二計劃? 是什麼?』 黃博士完全不知這 『第二劃』 是從何時在什麼地方跑出來。 聽上去就好像是早已設定的事， 他不得不加以小心向壽星號查問， 『我…好像忘記了。』

『就是去勞役這些傢伙。 這些傢伙可不能白白養下去， 他們會吃掉JHR的一切…』

壽星號朝桌面大力一拍， 嚇得黃博士幾乎失神。 抬首一望， 眼前的壽星號已摸成了另一個人， 這不是壽星號。 

『…我們是帶著這裡的科技不停前進的勇者， 非是他們為了拉攏人心過並停留的可怕惡魔。 故此身為火車俠的我們有必要阻止這種事， 領著人類不像不偏而倚向前…。 』

黃博士對他的說話漸感同意， 又感可怕。 這不是他認識的壽星號，  壽星號從不說這些話。 現在的他漸像一個獨裁者， 一個狂熱的獨裁者。 

『我們得向前! 清除那些不請自來的黑暗軍， 維持這地球的安全! 你要合作， 黃博士， 這是你的天職!』

意志要是弱一點必會和應這段壽星號的演說。 黃博士記得， 在新幹線剛開通的日子內， 壽星號絕不會用這樣子說話。 他是一個穎信大使， 努力地去拉靠和柴由及蒸氣前輩們的關係， 希望形成故日的三方平衝。 他到底為何在今天要打破這現況?

『我很累， 壽星。』 黃博士盡上眼搖頭， 按一按自已的手背， 『這些事晚一點才說吧。』

黃博士無視壽星號的阻繞， 獨自離開。 在此刻， 他好像突然明白哉仁所說的德文句子是什麼意思。 他放輕腳步， 回首一看房門那來回度步， 唸唸有詞的壽星號， 不禁心裡一驚。 

『時間不多了。』 黃博士聽到壽星號這樣說， 『要更快結束， 就要更快開始。 要先毀掉那個鬼東西…』

黃博士眼見壽星號似是要步出房間， 他就立刻躲到不遠的大型垃圾箱後探頭監視。  壽星號要走的方向剛好相反。 他走進了轉角處的潔具室， 從內頭取了一瓶消毒酒精， 再向車站的方向走。

黃博士不放心， 親在後方偷偷地跟著。 穿過職員通道， 直入東京車站大堂。 時值夜深， 黑喑的大堂中僅有少少燈光照著， 壽星號的腳步聲清晰地在於壁間迴響。 走過票閘， 進入地下通道， 黃博士一直跟到9號和10號月台。

壽星號到底在做什麼? 黃博士躲在大黑板後監視， 直至火光冒起。 

==========

這一夜的時間幾乎停止， 和黑夜中的商業重點丸之內一樣沉靜， 沉靜得似是一切風兩的前夕。 

健太躺在床上翻身數次， 自今早起看見希望號的監視舉止， 心想他總可能在窗外某處盯著。 儘驚已把魔簾拉上， 但還是感到黑暗角落中在一雙眼看浮動， 在窺視一切。 心中不禁想， 在JHR裡的威斯特不是更可憐?

JHR裡的威斯特和健太一樣， 他擔憂的不是自己而是健太。 自已是變形火車俠之一員， 一但發現什麼後怎樣論罰也不會重。 健太是地球小學生， 也是在途中加入的隊員， 但未必受得起名式刑罰。 健太不在JHR， 被監視的程度一定不弱。

他們二人瞞為著大家而悄悄地溜出去， 找尋彼方。 二人都一樣希望只要找到後方能安然無樣， 就算在途中或日後碰上任何難關， 都會能在信念之下渡過。

果然， 他們遇見了對方， 相同心在這萬料不到的一刻證明了。

『健太!』
『威斯特!』

二人跑上去抱在一起， 沒有多說一句話， 只是抱著， 笑著。 彼方的暖意超越了夏夜的涼風， 穿疏衣襟和鐵皮蓋之間。 

一陣怪異的氣味在空中傳來， 起初還不為意， 直至健太大叫， 

『那是什麼!』  健太朝東京車站一指， 威斯特一看， 二人頓然呆了。 

東京車站裡升起陣陣濃煙， 火光在屋頂後露出， 一場災難性的大火在眼前展開了序幕。 來白站門的火警鐘聲打破了深夜的深默， 響遍了整道前方的行幸通大馬路。 

健太和威斯特此刻放下一切， 直跑向車站。 快要到達之際， 威斯特在一部擦身而過的計程車上看見了似是燃之助的影子。 車速是超速的快， 一進入另一道街的黑暗就不見影。

『是黑十露， 我剛才看見了黑十露!』 威斯特指著計程車消失的方向大叫， 
『不會吧， 燃之助豈會在這裡出現?』 健太沒多注意威斯特所見的， 而是著重前方不遠的東京火車站。 『我們還得快一些去知會JHR!』

他倆從中央口直入， 跑經地下月台通道， 發現火源正是東海道優等車專用月台專用的9號和10號月台。  這月台早前被JSL重新修整回最初的木造原貌， 正因如此， 火在這全是木造的月台上燒得突別起勁。 

在火光幻影之下， 傳來了木杆倒塌和瓦片破裂的聲音。 夏風吹過火的聲音也非常清楚， 吱吱喇喇作響。 上方的火場極熱而又危險， 健太和威斯特只能站在地下通道的入口中窺探上方， 不敢再踏是一步。 

未幾， 消防車的警號和剎車聲由遠至近前來。  消防隊的變形火車俠特勤員尼克斯， 領著來自中央區的消防隊跑進， 他們爭分奪秒地位領任何有利位置撲火。 但火確是蔓延得很快， 整木月台根本再不能支撐， 不消一會就應聲全體倒下， 化成地上的一片破瓦黑團。 左右的的月台則是微微被濃煙黴黑， 或是膠飾物被熱溶， 損傷對比起來並不大。

 一名在場的警官對健太和威斯特， 臉上充滿了不信任的嚴肅， 用語強硬的說道， 『我們收到縱火的報案， 在這裡找到的人就只有你倆， 請你一定回去調查。』

『什麼!』 健太叫道， 『你居然把我和健太當成…放火的人?

『這一定是誤會! 一定是誤會!』 黃博士一邊大叫一邊跑來。 他看似是剛驚醒， 並在那警官面前分隔健太和威斯特， 『我相信這一定只是誤會。 我相信這一定是另一人!』

『至於是否他們， 我們自然會查， 不必你多心』 警言擺出了一副官腔， 無視黃博士的請求， 他繼續， 『現在是凌晨時份， 又豈會有小孩在大街上四處走? 係的父母都底在什麼地方? 快說!』

『等等! 等等!』 這次跑上來的壽星號， 還有身旁一個中年的白髮男士。 當警官一見這男的， 立刻的他行敬禮， 顯然這男的官階不低。 他們三人轉身私語一會後， 警官臉上先是一副驚愕， 似是聽了一些無法相信的事實。 不久那中年的白髮男高官就露幼一副虛假的笑容， 向健太和威斯特賠個不是，  

『讓你們受驚真是抱歉，』 他說， 『是放火， 還是意外， 我們待會會去查。 現在的時間不早了， 兩位不如回去睡一覺?』

『警官先生， 放火的人是不是…』威斯特在此刻想到剛才燃之助在計程車上的影子， 他不肯定地問， 『是不是黑十露? 我即是指岩崎 燃之助? 』 
『你剛才見過他?』
『對。』
『真好， 我們又多了一個證人。』 警官雙眉似是在放光一樣喜悅， 轉身向他的手下下令找尋燃之助。 當他再轉回身時， 就問威斯特在什麼地方， 什麼時候， 怎樣發現燃之助。

黃博士看見威斯特一一把這些托出， 想著去阻止之際， 看見壽星號的眼盯著自己， 令他不得不停下腳步。 黃博士不曉得這到底是什麼原因， 但就入夜後壽星號偷偷到月台， 之後月台又發生火災， 這不謀而合的事情實在無法令人拒絕相信。

『威斯特，』 健太說， 『你在夜裡只是見了一個閃影， 你敢肯定那就是燃之助?』 
『不， 健太， 我非常相信我所看的一切。』 威斯特充滿自信地回答。

『對， 健太。』 壽星號走到健太身旁說， 『今夜真是非常感謝你和威斯特發現此意外， 我猜你也累了， 不如由黃博士先送你回去?』

壽星號不發一語， 只用雙目一瞄黃博士， 示意要他走過來。 然後就把他們二人硬擠上剛經過的計程車， 說了地址和放下錢就揮手送走。 一切似是在瞬間發生， 二人也不知始未。

健太看著東京車站漸漸遠去， 心中傳來一陣嘆息。 鄰坐的黃博士也是一樣， 難然他沒有回看後方， 但心裡正因著壽星號的眼神和自己當時的懦弱而內疚。 二人坐得如此接近， 卻似是各坐天角一方， 無法聯上。

『我說你們，』 司機突然停車說道， 『到底發生了什麼事? 怎麼每人都板著臉?』
『司機先生， 我們令天都很累， 請讓我們回家吧。』 黃博士說道。

司機脫下車長的白帽， 轉身向後座。 後方的二人在此刻驚覺他居然是黑暗軍的隊長黑暗快車。 二人嚇了一跳， 黃博士用手把健太拉到自已的背後， 再用自已的身軀把黑暗快車分隔。
『原來這是賊車! 健太， 由我來保護!』 
『別胡說! 這可不是賊車!』 黑暗快車生氣地回應， 『這是我的工作， 為了讓兩個下屬每天的一餐而開夜車!』

黑暗快車確是一名很愛下屬的長輩， 這點就連JHR裡所有火車伙都知道。 每次戰敗後都為了讓兩個年少的下屬不須受苦而獨力照顧他們。 因此雖然是敵人， 但也深深表示尊敬。

『原來是這樣。』 健太說道， 『就是與你無關。
『別把什麼都算到老子頭上!』 黑暗快車冷啍一聲問， 『剛才東京車站怎麼會發生火災?』 

『我也不知道，』 健太把事於的始未， 以及和威斯特見面的事也說出來， 『…就是這樣， 車站的大火就是莫名奇妙。』

黃博士一聽到這裡， 不禁眉目深鎖， 雙目悄悄動到別處。 黑暗快車看見了， 召不住問， 『黃博士， 你一定是知道些什麼吧?』

被問起了的黃博士雙目充滿惶恐， 目光在黑暗快車和健太之間來回， 最後終方是不位， 放聲把事實全說出來。 『我猜是壽星號的策劃。 我看見壽星號帶著酒精到月台。 雖然我看不清楚他到底有沒有放火， 但不久就在他離開後出現火災。 黑十露是為何出現我並不清楚， 但可確定與他無關。』

說罷， 黃博士似是鬆了一口氣。  黑暗快車好奇一問黑十露到底是指誰。 經健太和黃博士把燃之助全事結合， 他終於恍然大悟並說， 『原來自稱是岩崎 燃之助的黑十露真的是失蹤的黑十露大人， 他原來在地球!』

『你剛才說他失蹤， 這是什麼事?』 黃博士問。

『這約是半個月前的事， 』 黑暗快車回憶道， 『 大約是2月上旬吧， 黑暗軍出訃聞， 指黑十露大人自已旅行中遇上時光風暴消失在亞空間。 同行還有三十餘名， 所以這事在母星裡有極大迴響。』

『等一等， 你這麼說， 黑十露出事時只是旅行?』 黃博士問。

『對， 只有他的己一人在軍中假期裡走一趟，』  黑暗快車不禁搖頭說道， 『他原來回去過去的這裡。』

『至就其他人呢? 他們是誰?』 健太急不從待問， 似是若隱若現的猜出了一些事， 『是雪川大師， 哉仁， 還有白燕號吧?』

『這我倒不知道。 我沒仔細看那分名單。 』  黑暗快車起續他的車程， 心中對後室的猜測若有所思。

『健太， 你莫非認為那些前輩全都是同行三十餘名的幸存者?』 黃博士也猜到和健太相同的意思。 他也認為那些在眼前的老前輩也可能是來自這一回事。

『即是說， 我們都誤會了雪川大師等各位?』 健太說道， 『我們得快阻止壽星號的行動。』

『不，』 黃博士擔心黑暗快車可能正在偷聽， 所以自己也不敢說太多， 免得點這地漏了口風， 『我倒想知道黑十露剛才為何深夜中出現。 他又在盤算什麼計劃?』

健太想起了和威斯特一起離開芧町時的情景 : 雪川大師曾苦求燃之助， 然他則是似是拒絕的在空中掃手， 並苦惱地在嘆息。 這一些動作， 莫非是他早意料到這一切的事? 健太心中不斷猜測， 燃之助下一步會怎樣做?

----------


## kl122002

<13> 分伙

除了月台的事外， 京都現為JHR支部的梅小路蒸氣機關車館在同一時候發生了一場騷亂， 消息一直至第二天早上才令東京知道。

梅小路的騷亂是源於壽星號的命令。 原本的數名前輩眼見其他同伴紛紛被一批批的過來， 但不見組長的哉仁或燃之助， 不禁猜測和相信他們可能早已人間蒸發。 又有一名老前輩捏起集中營的故事， 令大家不禁因此把自己聯想一起。 結果在一致和應之下，  打破所有現有門和窗後一口氣的不同的地方各自逃亡。  整件事被傳媒形容是京都大逃亡， 如此負面的消息令JHR內部運作大受質疑。

另一個更叫人意外的洧息出現。 正當作為大隊長的希望號急著找燃之助希望借他平息一切之際， 沒料到他在日本裡一夜間消失， 就好像施魔法一樣不留一點行跡， 就連茅町本衹裡工作的人也直至希望號問起才知道此事。 

現在作為人類在變形火車俠中的作為主要聯絡橋梁的鐵雄司令被急召到國會出席聽證會。 在他離開前， 史無前例的嚴肅地下令禁止所有火車俠的一切活動， 就連普通地變回列車出勤也一同禁止， 只可留在基地等候禁令解除。

『這樣子不就是令我們不能追查外面的黑暗軍活動嗎!』 壽星號怒吼， 『黑十露可不是那個黑暗快車的一樣白癡! 我們一定要衝出去!』

『夠了! 壽星號!』 希望號叫道， 『我們已為人類添了不少麻煩! 在過去還未發現他們時還不是好好的嗎? 他們這數十年裡沒做一樣壞事， 為何非處仲們於絕地不可?』

『就是因他們擁有可減比我們的武器! 難道你已忘記了白燕號的行車日誌嗎?』 壽星號從司令桌上取出那本畫了不少設計圖的行車日誌， 但希望號卻視之無物， 並說，

『這根本是謊唐。 這些設計圖在秋葉原的電車迷裡也能找到不少。 這樣說難道他們也是恐佈分子的一群?』

『混帳。』 壽星號把臉扭到另一邊， 心裡開始猜度希望號， 『你即是在猜疑我的判斷全是錯誤吧?』

『我無這意思， 前輩。 但直至現在確是…』 
『夠了! 你根來就是想在左右逢源!』
『我才沒有!  前輩， 你到底在想什麼?』 希望號完全不明白現在的壽星號到底在想什麼， 自己現在對這位尊重的前輩質疑。

『你根本只是在揓時間! 是因為你在朋友哲雪在這星球! 你每一次作戰就只求了結黑暗軍的活動， 基本沒有想著去解決黑暗軍， 沒有想著去了結他們! 你默許了他們的存在， 使自已可留長一點時間!』

『我才沒有!』 希望號吼回去， 轉身望向身後只瞪著眼看而不敢發聲的隊友， 『我才不是因哲雪在這裡而長久地留在這裡! 要是誰想回去的， 自己可告訢我， 我會讓他回去。』

下方的隊員們看著隊長的爭吵， 不管誰是誰非， 只知這無謂的義氣淨吵只會浸費時間。 不過無奈自己只是隊員， 又不敢在現任和前輩間中說話， 惟有乾著看。

隊員中的700終於忍不住， 他首先站起來走向出口。 遠到一半， 聽到爭吵停下， 日光集中在自己身上時， 他不回首地說，  『我只是想從這鬧劇中退下， 請別我。』

他的說話完完整整地道出了每一個隊員的心聲和希望。 在700領先難開後， 尾隨是E4， 然後是翔翼號， 接著是警長…。 希望號和壽星號試著不停遊說他們回來， 可是事與願違， 走的隊員更多， 最後只剩下黃博士和威斯特。

『壽星， 『黃博士語重深長的向壽星號同， 『回手吧， 現在也能及時做修補一切。』

『敵人就是敵人!』 壽星號堅持。 當他看見黃博士用冷漠的目光投向自己， 想後悔但也太遲。

『威斯特， 你也跟著來嗎?』 黃博士一問， 希望號和壽星號立刻用充滿期望的目光投向威斯特， 期待他能留下。

威斯特看著定空洞一樣的指揮室， 想起了當天忽然出現的白燕號。 首先是由他把那個巨大影響的武器消息教出來， 點起一切的引子。 然後出現雪川大師被襲的一回事， 接下來是燃之助， 又原叫作黑木露的黑暗軍來突然用方法把梅小路和JHR分併。 未幾， 壽星號就發現了他們原來是黑暗軍的一分子， 過後就引起現在的混亂和內戰。 

再仔細地想， 那些前輩沒有一個曾傷害自己和各伙伴。 雪川大師是很容易動武， 但他也在細心的一面; 燃之助千機盡算， 卻沒有要求自己和健太及其他人代他做些什麼事。 然而， 威斯特決定了自己的路。

*****

盛夏中的正午是熱得無法形容。 全身黑色全屬的黑暗軍更是痛苦。 雖說自己喜愛炎夏， 但這種溫度也實在太令人難受。

在黑暗快車的總部外， 黑暗使者號和惡魔號二人大字形躺在這熱的地上， 毫無精神的喃喃。

『真是太熱了…』黑暗使者號抱怨， 『怎麼基地的空調就剛的在這時候壞掉?』

『老大不就在裡頭搶修嗎?』 惡魔號沒有精神的說， 『等一會吧…。』

『拜托…要是我們把這霉鬼一樣的基扡換新就好了…』黑暗使者號說， 『最好和JHR的一樣豪華…』
『少作夢吧， 我們把火車俠打敗才說…』
『要是我們能有多一點武器就好了…』黑暗使者號說著， 忽然提到了軍艦， 『…要是有一只像樣子的軍艦就好。』
『現在就連那個磨刀的師傅有一艘軍艦， 而且是一個島一樣大的。』 

惡魔號這麼一說， 他和黑暗使者號同時從地上爬起來。
『對， 是軍艦島!』 黑暗使者號興奮地說， 『我們還有軍艦島! 我們有內裡的地圖， 我們都知道它的位置。』
『只要我們把那個軍艦搶過來， 成為我們的新基地…』惡魔號高興地模仿老大黑暗快車號般的沉厚聲音說， 『我很高興， 果然是我的好手下!』
『我們就把這個送給老大當驚喜禮物吧!』
『好耶!』

惡魔號和黑暗使者號， 這兩個充滿小孩般稚氣從基地裡偷偷地取回當天那個由白燕號下令偷的水晶碟子， 然後就一口氣跑到東京車站找前往長崎的富士號特急列車。 

『只要車上睡一夜就到會長崎，』 年長一點的黑暗使者號拿著從客務中心取來的車程表說， 『到了長崎後我們就再找船到軍艦島吧。』
『細聲一點， 威斯特正走過來! 』 
惡魔號在登上月台的地下通道中看見了威斯特正從JHR方向走過來。 他和黑暗使者號急忙把車程表收到背後， 假裝若無其事的把目光轉到掛著的招裨上。

隨著兩者的距離漸近， 黑暗使者號對威斯特在待會的行動更是擔心。 然而不出所料， 當二人就在一步之距時， 威斯特就停下了腳步， 打量著黑暗使者號。
『你們想到什麼地方?』
『我們…我們只是想到長…不， 是沖繩，』 黑暗使者號緊張地說， 再踢一踢身旁的惡魔號說， 
『老大說讓我們去玩玩…所以我們就準備到沖繩。』

惡魔號戰戰兢兢把取出車票， 把字面轉面自己， 在威斯特面前舉起了車東的背面說， 『我們可是正規正舉的乘客喲。』 
雖然威斯特不多到丸洲的地方出勤， 但他一眼就知那兩張是前往長崎的富士號特急列車專用車票， 於是轄一個方向問， 
『你是想先到長崎後再轉其他交通工具到沖繩?』

『你是怎樣知道…』惡魔號知道自己的謊話快被揭穿了， 心裡一亂就差點把事實說出來， 幸好黑暗使者號急著把他推到後方。
『對， 我們是想到長崎玩一玩才去沖繩。』 黑暗使者號勉強地笑道， 抬頭一看電子鐘上的時間， 『哎呀， 時候都不早了， 我們得趕上去啦。』

黑暗使者號扔下這句話， 就拉著惡魔號急急繞過威斯特跑上月台。 威斯特深知二人在說讓， 他決定即使自己已不再留在JHR也得跟上去看看。 
剛踏足月台， 富士號特急列車剛打開車門， 來自九洲的旅客就從四方八面拉著行李箱走來。 密集的人群打亂了威斯特原有的視線。 最後待人群全散去後， 試著從車窗中找尋兩個黑暗軍小兵的影子， 結果還是徙然。 

『哎呀!』 到住地下通道的其中一條樓梯突然傳來驚呼， 然後聽到呼叫聲道， 『有人在樓梯摔下啦!』

這肯定是剛下的人潮造成， 威斯特心裡知道。 他急步趕上去， 是下樓梯， 推開圍觀的人群。 他不敢相信眼前的又是另一名和自已相同， 由某種列車變型出來的火車俠。 
眼前的火車俠的身體是上半象牙色和下半綠色的鐵片包著底層的木合成， 他的雙手全由本造有別於一眾火車俠， 他有和人類一樣的五指雙手而非火車俠的三指， 以及和威斯特一樣尖幼用鐵片包著的木雙腳。 整體的外型不像新斡線流線型的車兩， 也看似並非地下鐵路中的平面外型任何一種， 他可能是外地的火車俠， 也可能不是，  一切令威斯特完滿了疑惑。 

那火車俠張開雙眼爬起身來。 這火車俠擁有和威斯特一樣圓圓的雙眼， 但整孔的顏色是一深綠一淺黃， 不自然的色調看上充滿了鬼魅。 

『先生， 請問你…?』 威斯特擔心的問。 那火車俠霎時間看了威斯特一眼， 答道， 『大好了， 在這裡找到了JHR的威斯特!』

火車俠一看四周密集的人群， 急忙地抓著他的同伴跑到較少人的角落， 在同伴還未明自發生什麼事的時候， 他暗地取出在式的剪票器， 套在同伴掌心， 再一個轉身壓著他的同伴。

『快說! 你們把哉仁禁固在什麼地方?』

這火車俠突如其來的撻持和拷問， 令威斯特不知所措地苦叫， 『我又怎曉得!』

『笑話!』  火車俠壓著嗓子說道， 用力一壓手上的剪票器， 『我再問一次， 你們把哉仁禁固在什麼地方?』

剪票器顯然地經過了改造， 刀刃比原來的更鋒利， 為威斯特的掌心帶來無比劇痛。 威斯特現知他確是輕敵了， 但無奈自已根本不知道哉仁被壽星號收到什麼地方。

『我根本什麼都不知道!』 威斯特哀求， 『饒了我吧!』
『很好，』  火車俠用震斗的聲言說道， 『那你就去地獄求饒吧!』

聲音一落， 威斯特只感一陣天旋地轉。 那不明的火車俠接二連三的推手， 迅速地把他由原本被壓轉成按上石牆， 原來剪票器由威斯特手上退下後換成鋼矛， 正向威斯特雙目正中直刺。

******

『哉仁?』 黃博士離開了希望號和壽星號之間的爭吵後， 直接趕到哉仁的房間， 告訢他， 『快離開吧。』

哉仁放下了手上的墨水筆， 脫下他的眼鏡， 抬頭一望喘著氣的黃博士。

『走吧， 哉仁。』 黃博士說， 『要快， 希望號正在和壽星號在上面吵著， 其他人都走啦， 快借現況離開吧。』

『但在我逃走後， 你呢?』 哉仁擔心地問， 『壽星號一定不會把你放過。』

『放心吧， 他和其他人不敢對我做什麼。』 黃博士嘆一口氣說， 『要是現在希望號或壽星號趕過末， 就來不及逃啦。』

哉仁一點頭， 把所有零亂的設計圖組成一紮， 雙手奉上給黃博士， 尷尬地說， 『壽星號要的一切會在這裡， 希望這一切能幫到你。』

黃博士隨手翻看了數張設計圖。 首先是島上的住充和礦場設備， 後後是礦洞地圖， 最後居然是一幅大空船設計圖。 黃博士再仔細一點看這大空船設計圖， 發現這是一艘普通的民用並帶有空間轉移功能的大空船。 設計圖上沒有任何武器的記錄。

『你可能難以相信，』 哉仁用誠實的目光望的黃博士， 『的確那裡沒有一件武器。』
『但為何壽星號和白燕號一直肯定有巨大武器?』 黃博士反問。

『哎呀!』 哉仁搖頭驚呼， 『白燕號是有機能衰退症的傢伙， 他說的話又怎能相信! 我曉得壽星號為何這樣想， 我敢肯定因為我是當年有參與新幹線開發的人之一。』

黃博士半信半疑地打量著哉仁。 哉仁虛弱的聲線呼叫道，  『當年國鐵裡的十河總裁除了邀請我， 還有岩崎 燃之助代表著三菱電機和其他公司參加新幹線開發。 在1962年的聖誕前試行200km/h成功後， 就在火車界中出現了什麼巨大武器的敵示傳言。 其實說到尾那就是新幹線0系列車的壽星號!』

哉仁虛弱地吐出每一個字， 但他的年記實在太大了， 根本支持不了從剛才長久的工作後再說這麼多說話。 黃博士看著他， 想起了昨夜與黑暗快車的對話。 黑暗快車說過大半月前的黑暗軍訃聞， 指燃之助和其他人在旅行中遇上時光風暴消失在亞空間。  現在這麼一說， 哉仁確是同行中消失在亞空間的遇難生環者。

『…那些敵示傳言，』 哉仁休息完後重新繼續， 『主要是對當時的柴由機車， 還有我們蒸汽機車流傳。 到底是誰是先傳出， 連我和燃之助也不知道。 』 

黃博士心中算了一算年份再問， 『你和其他人分別是在什麼時候到達地球?』

『我是在1939年， 燃之助是戰後不久的1946年， 若你更想知道雪川， 他是1944年， 並在1945年先後在廣島和長崎兩次中了原子彈， 同年退役， 至於…。』

黃博士在所有人不知情下暗地裡查了黑暗軍資料和過去的列車記綠， 果然一切和哉仁所說的一樣， 他們都是那些遇難者。 在這長久的歲月中他們就在扡球以火車的身份下生活， 沒有計劃過侵略。 現在黃博士終於了解一切的真信， 他想著快把這事說出去， 但沒料到哉仁是第一個趾止的人。

『不， 我太理解壽星號了。』 哉仁盤算著說， 『若直接說出去， 壽星號一這不相信， 交而更變本加厲。 一定要想方法在長崎證明給他。』

----------


## kl122002

<14>夏休

由東京到長崎坐新幹線最快都要一整天， 與其這樣做倒不如坐富士寢台特急。寢台特急列車在過去是最受歡迎的列車因乘客可比在一夜的時間中由中部的東京直達丸叫的大分。 可悲是自從新幹線以半天可達的口號出現後， 這一類寢台特急列車早已在各地漸漸消失。 今天剛就是最後一班由東京出發的富士寢台特急， 它將在不久後出發， 也就是兩個黑暗軍小兵所選的一班。 

黃博士領著哉仁邊說出JHR的最新情況邊跑過專用的連接通道， 一踏出通道， 首先進入眼簾就是威斯特被那個不知名的火車俠刺殺的一剎那。 黃博士是大叫， 而一陣黑影在旁閃過， 直撞向那火車俠。

一聲碰撞的巨響後是另一陣金屬撞破瓷磚的聲音。 威斯特在整個過程中是張大著眼， 他看見不知名的火車俠被一個高速的黑果撞至飛到遠方的石柱， 然那黑影的主人就停在自己兩步之距。 
由廣告的射燈反射出的鳳凰金光告訢了威斯特， 黃博士和那不知名的火車俠那黑影的主人。 不知名的火車俠起初還以為眼前的是其他敵人， 再看一次那正前方的皇菊圖樣， 才知道自己剛才幾乎在這重要的人面前闖禍。

『哉仁兄! 哉仁兄!』 不知名的火車俠收起剛才的鋼矛， 爬向哉仁行了一個軍禮， 『原來真是哉仁兄! 太好了， 你沒有大礙嗎?』

『我說你…!』 哉仁的霸氣在這一瞬間全消， 雙腿一轉整身軀壓在地上。 他用那虛弱的聲音抱怨， 『這種手段是最危險! 不該亂用!』

『哈哈! 那我就放心了， 哉仁兄! 如果那小子說不出什麼話來， 我就把他挾持作人質作交換， 要不然就把你以前在德國等地的同伴叫來和他們一場血戰!』 

剛才的撞擊似乎傷不了這火車俠， 他若無其事地狂言。 威斯特起初還以為只是玩笑， 然而哉仁轉過來向點頭威斯特點頭， 說， 『他會的， 相信我， 他一定會這樣做。』

『豈可以有這種事!』威斯特以嚴陣以待的提防目光怒叱。那火車俠完全無視他和哉仁的怒意。 黃博士走上前打量那火車俠， 認出後吃了一驚地說， 

『我知道你是誰， 你是那原爆電車之一的廣島650型 651號路面電車，你就是原木。 我在廣島出勤時早聽過你和其他兄弟的歷史。』

原木得意地對黃博士點頭。 威斯特對黃博士的吃驚表情問， 『他到底有什麼特別?』

『廣島在1945年8月6日早上被投下了第二顆原子彈。 那時在一部路面電車也剛被白熱浪波及， 但居然在全車滿80人中還使其中1人得救， 那人就是在他的身上…』

原木正以咯咯笑聱回應。 黃博士瞄一瞄他繼續，  『…我還聽說你還能幻化不同的火車俠， 是嗎?』 

原木停止了他的笑聲， 狐疑地的打量著黃博士， 『果然不能看小JHR的黃博士， 資料也收集得很充足的說。 既然黃博士已介紹了我是誰， 那我也可以省一點時間。』  原木咳一聲後拍掉身上的石灰， 『我這次來的目的剛才完成了， 既然哉仁兄安然地站著， 加上燃之助， 應該不會有的恐懼。』』

『燃之助呢?』哉仁莫名地往四周望並問道， 儘管燃之助的正真名字是黑十露，  位哉仁還是選擇前者， 『燃之助一知道發生了這樣的大事就必定會在這裡出現。』

『我也的得奇怪， 燃之助怎麼都不一起出現?』原木喃喃問道， 『除了燃之助外， 說的該還有雪川吧?』

威斯特和黃博士互相交換了眼色。 威斯特知道燃之助和雪川在昨夜一起的事， 他也從黃博士眼裡確定了好友健太已把一切所見的全說了。 既然這天早上找不到燃之助， 就該找雪川大師。 

『由我去找雪川大師。』威斯特說， 『我連同健太一起去找雪川大師。』

『要速去， 然後速到長崎會合。』哉仁從乏力裡回過精神來， 撐起精神並命令般說， 『我等先到長崎， 黃博士， 你也一起來嗎?』

『當然。』黃博士點頭答道。 『但至於希望號和壽星號呢? 難道就扔下他們嗎?』

『不。』哉仁像燃之助一樣計算著壽星號。， 『壽星號一知道我們到長崎， 他就必拼了老命也要追上。 希望號是隊長， 無論如何都不會放下壽星號。 所以他倆一定會來。』

哉仁頭上方的電子顯示屏傳來了一陣音樂聲， 示意著富士號的字幕已改正已發的字樣。 威斯特立刻想起自已己原本是要追著兩個黑暗軍的事。 他把這事由頭向各人說出， 令原木吃了一大驚，

『原來還有人對那裡有興趣! 那我們就得更要趕快!』原木驚呼， 邊說邊員出一部十老的木造手提電報機。 原木像人類一樣在頭上套上耳機， 然後較正轉盤上的電波參數， 再用手拍打在電報機的木按鈕上， 木按鈕每打一次， 另一旁就有八組轉盤在同時轉動， 並出現不同的數值和字母。 原木邊說邊打著， 
『我們就得乘新幹線， 我要去打一份電報給九洲的同伴， 要他們準備一切交通。 哉仁兄， 諸君， 還有什麼要吩咐的?』

『其實我們用通訊器，』威斯特把手臂上新穎的通訊器向原木展示， 『不就行了嗎?』

原木大惑不解的看看威斯特， 再看看自已的時別古老電報機。 哉仁明白威斯特不曉得原木手上的電報機， 於是他解釋，  
『那是專用的加密通訊器， 這是為了以防別人傳行竊聽。 若使用你手上的通訊器， 我恐怕其他人會成功竊聽。 』
哉仁解釋後， 就向原木吩咐了數個簡短的字詞， 『菊花， 長崎船屋， 舊， 紅豚， 道通。』然後就命他終止通訊。

『哉仁兄， 下一班出發到博多的新幹線就在…』原木快速地拿出每日行車時間表， 豈料哉仁喝令他合上書本。
『我們去機場。』哉仁對威斯特說， 『孩子， 你和你的伙伴一起用新幹線。 這樣分成兩批人較安全和能分散敵人注意力。』

『哉仁兄真是心思細密。』原木說， 『難怪當年德國把你請去當鐵路顧問。』

『少提那些事!』哉仁厭惡地盯著原木， 『你快去辦機場的事!』

原木眼見哉仁厭惡的目光， 深知率直的自已剛才應是說了不該說的說話。 他知道現還有更重要的事， 所以就先行去機場專用櫃台辦事。 

『我可不想再提起紐倫堡大審訊前的所有事。』哉仁深嘆， 『孩子， 你得快一點， 燃之助應不在遠處， 你一定可以找到他。』

威斯特點頭後轉身跑出車站入口， 一躍飛上半空， 如同飛機一樣高速前進。 他先抵達健大的家， 找到了健太後就背著他一同飛向找尋雪川大師。

*****

雪川璃物屋是戰前建的三楷木造老式三層高商店， 前店後居。 這種老店沒有現代大玻璃櫥窗， 所以就在門外伸出了一張木桌， 在桌上教著雪川精心製作的江戶切子， 木瓦屋詹下還掛起了不同形式， 用玻璃燒造的傳統江戶風鈴。 

木造的店門沒有安裝現代的冷氣空調， 所以雪川大師就請人過來多塊如人般高的巨冰， 再將巨冰切細， 收在位於天花， 門屏和櫃台的暗格， 令室內變得清涼。 他將餘下的碎塊造成刨冰， 在店外看著下方忙碌的商店享用。

空中傳來一陣噴射機的聲音， 風鈴也被那些陣風吹得叮噹作響。 雪川大師於起身一看， 由原本輕鬆一轉不滿的眼神， 來面眼前滑行降落的威斯特和健太。

『別告訢我上天要倒下來。』雪川大師抱怨， 『這種事我從不相信， 也不想去幫助。』
『雪川大師，』健在走上前說道， 『黃博士已領了哉仁出來。』

大師雙目由原來的不悅， 因健太的說話而一轉驚奇。 

『還有他倆已趕往長崎。 這是因有黑暗軍巳出發至軍艦島』這從威斯特多補的一句， 令大師放下了手上的刨冰， 轉身在小木凳上正襟危坐聽著。 

『這又與我何幹?』大師打量威斯特， 再如於軍盤反問， 『難道因我是黑暗軍， 要正義的JHR來通知， 並再與我一戰， 然後從我口裡供出某些資料?』

『我們才沒有這意思啦。』健太苦道， 『我們來除了告訢你消息外， 還有只是想知在何處能找到黑十露。』

『你指燃之助， 對吧?』大師奇異地問， 『他不在茅町嗎?』

『不在， 他打從這一早就已不在。 就連每天打理庭國的人也不知道。』健太問， 『昨晚我看見他乘著計程車遠去， 你知道他在什麼地方嗎?』

大師聽後沉思一會。 他拿起之前被在一旁的刨冰， 目間若有所思的打量著杯中碎冰。 然後他輕聲說， 『他該不會去自殺吧?』

『什麼!』大師的說話雖說得輕， 但逃不過威斯特和健太的聽覺。 若大師這樣推測， 那麼燃之助就確是可能會邊樣做。  健太記得昨夜難開茅町前所看見大師與燃之助之間的對話動作， 那些動作必是會否令他自殺的關鍵。 於是健太就毫不遲疑地問起昨夜的事，
『我知道你和黑十露昨夜在另一廂房裡私下聊了半天。』健太像審問犯人一樣問， 『你到底說了什麼?』

這樣的審問居然收到意料之外的成效， 大師嚇得目間發白， 手上的刨水幾乎摔倒， 幸有威斯特急忙接著。  大師頓時像曾是殺人的兇手， 在警方揭發之後變得無地自容。 健太深知這回是徹底地湊效了， 成果遠比想像中更其影響力。 故以他跪在大師膝前憐憫的問，  
『我知道你是無意的， 可以告訢我昨夜的事嗎?

『燃之助很在意他的身份。 在母星他是受萬軍敬戴的黑十露， 而在這裡， 就在岩崎 寬彌在小岩井晨場認識， 改名岩崎 燃之助的他。』

大師道出昨夜的前後 : 昨天因大師重用了岩崎 燃之助來送贈切子而和燃之助因身份不確認而爭吵。  燃之助因不再是三菱社長， 認為自己有負寬彌的終前寄望， 所以從 『燃之助』這名字上徹下， 自己不應再有用 『岩崎』這姓氏的資格。  可悲當時已被人發現自己原是黑十露的身份， 在窮困， 又充滿予盾的靠著磨刀過活中無法從過去真正的自已抽離。
大師想嚾告他， 要他接受身份的改變。 無奈燃之助早已在每一個身份中定了案， 不可能切換， 也根本不認識現在的自己。 

『所以，』健太打斷大師的說話， 並說 『他是躲起來了， 而不是自殺。』
大師似是驚醒一樣看著健大， 健太說中要點，  『對， 無論燃之助還是黑十露， 都不會自殺。』
健太抓著太師那雙鐵手， 輕輕按撫， 充滿信心說， 『我們一起去找他吧。』
『 對， 我們一起去找他。』 說罷， 大師把健太從地上扶起， 自己也從木凳躍身跳下， 一回精神奕奕的他。 就在當他在見威斯特手上刨冰的一剎那， 想起了自己原本正在享受刨冰的事。 老樣子的性格很快就從這杯刨冰叫回來， 喝叱威斯特把他的美好時間打亂。

『我差點兒就上當了。 你倆， 要是想找燃之助， 就自己去! 別在打擾我。 反正他根本死不了， 你倆就自已去找他! 』

『難道你不緊張他嗎?』威斯特問， 『他是你的友伴!』

『不!』大師堅拒地說， 『我不會跟著來。 你若要上去燃之助， 要麼就快一點， 否則他又跑到別處時， 就別怪我在這裡把等回揓長。』

雪川大師堅決地吃著刨冰， 無視二人。 威斯特眼見他那堅決的心， 知道除非把他五花大綁來硬揓至茅町， 否則一定不來。 在迫切的時間之下， 威斯特感覺反正九洲也有和雪川一樣好功夫的原木， 應可不用雪川大師。 於是威斯特就再一次領著健太飛上半空， 直往茅町。

原地的雪川大師心裡還是想一起去茅町。 當他看見威斯特在空中遠去的身影， 對剛才自已的怒言感到後悔。 自己其實只是當天太空船中的鄰座好客， 空難後還以為對方不在人世， 完全沒料到會再一次在地球裡最艱難的時光裡重逢。 這奇跡一樣的關係早已令大家接受彼此。 在蒸汽機車取代的惶恐年代中， 他是又從銀行合併潮中分神為自己找這下來這幅小扡， 建這一所商店。 

燃之助好意可能不只施於他身上， 但的確最後云云鄰座裡出現的燃之助對自已有不可抹消的關係。 那又為何因一杯刨冰而打消一切? 這樣是絕不值得， 於是雪川大師就立刻收起一切， 準備行裝， 取出一塊小木板在上方寫著 : 『夏休』。

----------


## kl122002

<15> 身份

JHR的指揮室中變得前所未見的空闊。 發號指令的鐵雄司令不在， 鬥著不願外出的威斯特早已離開， 自命不凡的翔翼不在吹虛， 愛打掃的E4不再在比掃地， 現在剩下的就只有不停閃動， 自動更新的營幕， 靜得可以聽到中央空調的機動聲。 除此外就只容下作為隊長的希望號， 和曾受尊敬的前輩壽星號。

『壽星號前輩， 這一次我不得不否定你的一切。 』希望號以隊長的身份說， 『你確是判斷錯了。』

『我才沒有， 現在這個JHR全是由你造成!』壽星號雖然年紀老邁， 但似往堅決地指向希望號， 『你把一切全泡了。』

『我敬重你， 壽星號前輩，』說時， 希望號手中出現了自已的太陽盾， 直指壽星號。 

『你想怎樣， 希望號! 你想把我當成黑暗軍一樣轟出去嗎!』
壽星號對希望號的太陽盾壓惡地叫道， 自己也退行了一二步。 他看見盾中的太陽章正漸漸發亮。

『壽星號前輩， 原諒我…』

太陽盾已在希望號手中儲起了少量能量， 這能量其實比起真正的作戰是非常地少， 大多只有十分之一， 這對於全身精鋼的火車俠或黑暗軍而言是完全無效， 大多也只能暫時擊暈。 希望號就是想借此把壽星號擊暈， 找其他人說服回來， 然後才向前輩星號賠罪。

光波從太陽盾射出， 壽星號在怒意和恐惶中瞬間被擊中。 希望號起初次為這弱小的光波已把他擊至半暈， 萬萬沒料到壽星號這樣會被擊至昏迷。

『前輩! 前輩!』隊長錯愕地大叫， 一轉放聲豪哭， 『前輩! 我萬萬沒料到…』

『你殺了壽星號， 希望號。』 一把冷酷的聲音在大空中浮現， 像判官一樣對希望號宣判， 『你殺了壽星號…』

『不， 我從來沒有…我只是想把他擊暈…我沒有…』

『是你! 是你!』各種不同的聲音在大氣中浮現， 這些聲音來自各位同伴， 並在那冷酷的聲音帶頜心下一同叫道， 『希望號殺了壽星號! 希望號殺了壽星號! 希望號殺了壽星號!』

『我沒有!…各位! 我沒有!』 隊長撕聲哭叫。 眼中四周的光逐漸消失， 唯有自己成為一點光源， 這黑暗的四周漸浮現各隊友熟悉的面目。 他們都一同指向隊長， 跟著那冷酷的聲音一同重覆叫道， 

『我看見了! 我看見了!  希望號殺了壽星號! 希望號殺了壽星號!』

希望號現在抱頭大叫。 他從未曾嘗過犯下這樣大的錯誤 : 他錯手殺了自己的同伴， 而且那是自己一直尊敬的前輩。 這種事是前所未見， 也未曾想象， 而自已居然就成了第一人。 這種事對正義的一方根本完全接受不了。 

隊長站起身軀， 沉默地對著四周， 然後抱起盾迷過去的壽星號， 帶著輕聲的腳步步向列車的維修房。 在那裡他先輕輕放下壽星號， 莊重地取出代表隊長的大陽徵章。 這一個金色的大陽徵章已傳過了三代， 最初是由壽星號傳給為100系列車的陽光號， 現在就再傳至他的手裡。 他萬料不到自已居然就這樣成了隊長的最後一人， 甚至連接任人也未找到， 他把一切送上終結， 他已是人間失格。

這徵章被在一旁後， 隊長把放在一旁的汽油後自已身上倒， 倒滿身上的每一處， 也倒在他以為死去壽星號。 隨手拋掉已空空的汽油罐後， 隊長深吸呼一口氣， 取來打火機， 準備了結一切。

一支黑曜石前射來， 擊走打火機到角落。 隊長望向攻擊的源頭， 發現那正是久巴不見的白燕號。 白燕號手持黑曜石箭弩， 瞄準著希望號和壽星號， 他那冷酷的聲音立刻被希望號認出， 並繼續說，  
『…不要自殺， 你和那蠢材附身的列車可是人們花了不少錢製造出來。』

『剛才的聲音…是你!』希望號在哀傷的怒意下一指白燕號。

『哎呀…』白燕號笑著說， 『怎會這麼遲鈍， 希望號? 老壽星一早就知道了。』

隊長露出一幅難以至信的表情， 白燕號呼嚕呼嚕笑聲說，

『老壽星一早就預料道我在計劃這樣做。 甚至連向來不怎樣細心的雪川也好像料到我準備什麼， 要不然他為何要指你們來護送他的破玻璃?』

『果然， 連JSL和JHR合併， 就是你們…』， 希望號說， 沒料到白燕號放聲大笑， 笑指希望號是傻瓜

『他們是為了捕捉我而來。 他們知道我早躲在JHR基地， 所以然之助就寧願違犯三菱和他的約定也來造成合併， 目的是為了在蒸汽機車復古運行的同時， 要在各處找尋我的下落。』

隊長終於知道自已的真正大敵是誰。 他知道自己錯怪了壽星號和各人， 原來一切最不嘵得在發生什麼事的是自已而非他人， 這令他內疚無比， 也由眼下的壽星號感到憤怒， 問道， 『這就是你的計劃?』

『只是其中一部分。』白燕號不離手上的箭弩， 瞄準著哀怒中的隊長， 提防他轉身一個攻擊， 『我要令JHR瓦解之餘， 也要把JSL這古老石山粉碎。』

『那另一部分呢?』隊長問， 並擺出作戰的姿勢準備。

『你待會便曉得。』
說罷， 白燕號輕鬆地按下箭弩板手， 射出兩枝黑曜石木箭， 直中希望號和壽星號雙目之間， 繼而隊長倒地， 直至木箭化成一縷黑煙消失。

這裡在一陣輕擦聱同爬起來了已是兩個似曾相識的火車俠。 不同的是在身軀換成黑色主調， 各自天藍色的橫間也換成紫紅色。 這二人不約而同地走到白燕號前， 向白燕號鞠躬敬禮。 他的後方出現了一個半這明的銀色身影， 讚道，
『幹得好， 猛鬼號， 不枉我被你在黑十露旁學習。』
『他自以為千機算盡，』白燕號笑道， 『其實從不知自己還是在被人時算。 銀魔號大人， 男爵已出發到長崎， 等候下一步指示。』
『你倆果然對我最忠心。 只要有你倆辦事， 我就可以安心。』銀影笑道， 『你想要什麼賞賜? 是否就是前方的希望和壽星?』
『對比只會讓我成為博物館助手的黑十露而言， 大人真憧人心思。 若能得兩名助手， 會是我輩榮光。』
『他倆從現在起就是你的下屬。』銀影點頭， 『辨好了事， 就有更好的獎賞。』
『是!』

*****

岩崎的茅町舊本衹在今天依然是編地綠草， 幸得百年大樹把四旁的司法大樓， 東京大學， 民居等蓋過， 才使自己時空自成一角， 不受外方打擾。

現在並非威斯特第一次到茅町， 同行的健太也對這裡再熟識不過。 向來用作接見客人的洋室和然之助自住的和室也找過， 沒有發現。 在那顯然不是原本庭園一部分的現代的塑膠上坐著的威斯特， 努力地回想還在何處是未曾到過。

『…這舊屋根本不大嘛， 能找的地方也全找了， 還有什麼餘下呢?』健太放眼看盡四周， 怎樣看也是只有兩座建築物， 沒有其他。 『雪川大師會不會騙了我們?』

『該不會吧。』威斯特說， 『照他說話推測， 黑十露根本已沒有別的地方可以去， 除非是黑十露還有別的地方是我們不知道。』

威斯特靠在椅上， 手背托頭， 望著洋室和和室之間連接的石切小路。 此刻他注意到洋室旁還有一座木建小屋從末對的開放。 這沈色小屋風格像洋室一樣周了古老的西式風格， 只是小屋色調深沉， 設計簡單， 在旁邊兩座主室之間毫不起眼。 妄非他今天至在這裡， 可能根本看不到。

『那是什麼小屋?』威斯特指著問， 『我們有到過那處嗎?』
『不…我沒有印象。』健太的一名經過的園丁打探木屋的事。 園丁告訢低們， 那是撞球室， 是一個過去岩崎家族私人玩桌球的地方。 因那裡現在依然是私人產業， 所以不對外開放。

略聽園丁的解釋後， 二人不約而同地望著撞球室， 向彼方點頭說， 『一定在那裡。』
雖說他們到了撞球室， 但撞球室是被人反鎖， 根本進不了。 裡頭的窗都被木百葉窗蓋著， 無法知道裡面是否有人。

『時間不多， 我們撞進去吧。』威斯特後退數步， 準備俯衝說， 『現在的人不多， 應不會有大問題。』

『等一等威斯特…』健太根本已叫不停威斯特。 眼看著大禍於至之際， 撞球室突然打開， 威斯特停不住腳步， 被門階摔了一腳， 全身滾進了撞球室直至撞牆。  

拿著掃帚的燃之助愕然地走出來， 向健太說聲早後， 歪著身回看牆下雙腳朝天的威斯特， 『日安， 威斯特?』

『真是可惡! 黑十露， 你何不老早把門打開?』威斯特把身子翻過來， 重新站起來叱道。

『哎呀， 我已趕來開門， 豈料到你想破門?』燃之助指指木門， 氣沖沖地說， 『幸好我趕及開門， 要不是這對老木門還得了?』

『暫不要為此爭吵了， 兩位，』健太上前把二人的鬧嘴聽時停下， 說， 『雪川大師已告話我昨夜的事了…』

一聽健太的說話， 燃之助就一露迴避的目光， 手轉著掃帚說， 『這種無聊事又何必這麼緊張? 這雪川真是…你們今天來不就是為了這個無聊事吧?』

『當然不是!』威斯特叫道， 把今早的事全部一字不留地說出來。 燃之助除了點頭和轉目思考外， 更不時露出吃驚的表情， 最後他沉默， 眼珠在左右跳動， 在計算一些事， 沒有再理會威斯特遇上原木及哉仁的行動計劃。 他眼珠停止在威斯特身， 此刻他說， 
『這事原來已波及日本各地， 真是罪過， 我早該預料到這一點。』
『你的意思是， 你一早知道?』健太難以至信地盯著燃之助。 他對整件事似乎摸得非常過透， 遠超過威斯特今早覆述哉仁的行動和分析。

『我想現在是有必要說出一直只有我知道的事。』燃之助一皺嚴肅眉目， 比希望號更嚴肅， 他領著二人走進撞球室。  

一走進撞球室， 立刻明白為何這不對外開放。 這裡的裝飾較近洋室風格， 但沒有洋室般著華， 並有不少古董家具混著新的家電。 古老連著四支木腳的黑白電視機上放著現代的小型液晶電視在播著電視廣告 ; 電子跳字鐘放在古老的壁爐架上， 取代了原木的發條木鐘 ; 在另一端半開的門還看見電飯鍋和雪櫃。 每一件的家品幾乎都是三菱的商標， 找是旗下分公司的產品，  一切都令更是令威斯特和健太大嚇一跳， 一切看上去像是燃之助的私人起居室。 

『這是你的起居室吧? 』 

燃之助一聽威斯特的問題， 曖味地一笑。  他從置在一旁的紅木球桌附近找來兩張紅織布椅給他們， 自己就放下掃帚， 往球桌靠著， 開始公開自己的多年秘密。

『白燕號， 也即是猛鬼號， 和我一樣都是生還者， 也在這裡改名開始新生活。而且他是我的屬下。』

『他是你的手下?』二人聽後難以至信地叫道。 燃之助合上眼點頭。 

『正確一點說，該是銀魔號送來次貨才對。』 燃之助弄了一個鬼臉搖頭， 『你們都該知銀魔號有研製生命體的僻好， 那傢伙…』

燃之助像是太太們一樣用手背側蓋自己嘴邊， 雙眼左右望望說，

『他以為我真的什麼都不知， 送我一個近身臥底作近身。 而且是個大次貨， 他在第一天就說是從銀魔號隊中調來， 說話不時疏流百出， 這一下我就知是那傢伙的臥底， 而且令我活受罪了一段不短的日子教他說話…哎呀， 等了多少年才把這貼身膏藥脫去。 我真是苦命， 白當了人家的奶媽教子。』

要是非知道燃之助的過去， 任何人都人可能被他那豐富的表情和字句誤以為他是一名資深的戲劇演員。 他憑這些表情， 為帶著沉重心情而來的人給了一口清涼劑， 心景也輕鬆一點。 燃之助在這時收一收輕鬆並繼續， 

『正確地說， 我們原本就是來自未來的異人，』 燃之助收一收誇張的語句， 『我們必須小心行事， 免影響歷史。 之不過， 白燕號謀著要推翻歷史， 要成立由他指揮的JHR， 想著借我們當時相當先進的技術去收買人類…』

『這不會就是新幹線的誕生吧?』健太吃驚地問。

『他私下會見告訢十河總裁。 這也是我在三菱工作時被告知， 他說，』燃之助舉起自已的黑鐵手掌。 他的手和一眾火車俠一樣都是由二根可活動的手指和一塊轉大而平的鐵掌組成， 借比說道， 

『我只有三根手指， 每根手指代表著時間， 由東京去京都因此不應數多於三小時。 然後就是如比。 』

他向各人攤開手雙手， 如剛唱完最後一個音符的燃之助很簡單地總結了過去和道的事。 在這裡， 健太是知得最多的一員， 他記得當天和壽星號一同前來茅町時對他說的說話。 若將那段話和現在從燃之助所說的結會， 一切就變得完整。 一想到這點， 健太立刻從椅上躍下。 

『想通了， 路就再而容易走不過，』對著健太拍著掌的燃之助說， 『你下一步是怎樣?』
『要找壽星號和希望號， 告話他們一切全是騙局。』健太說。

『等一等， 那麼你起夜到底是件麼事?』威斯特所指的是燃之助昨夜乘出租車經過一事。
『呀， 居然給你們看見了?』燃之助笑著說， 『那不是什麼重要的事， 我只是再去三菱各分社確定自己而已。』
這說話對於還是年青的還是復雜， 威斯特忍不住問， 『你至今還不知你自己?』

『是的。』燃之助的笑容不減， 反似是更多添一份肯定， 他若有所思地說， 

『過去的光榮還是過去的， 這也是自已至今依然擁有和日後存在的證明， 不過這並非今天和未來的基石。 前一段日子的我居然在這裡弄胡塗了， 真是笑話。 現在的我是 岩崎 燃之助， 在未來也是。 黑十露是過去的人，  這比鋼更堅硬的事實。』

燃之助一望呆然的兩對雙眼， 知道自己把話說得太深入了， 他立刻停止，摸彷電視裡的如新聞報導員般說， 『現在是燃之助向大家報導。。 』

*****

在無時無刻都是繁忙的東京火車站內， 哉仁和黃博士在原地等候原木。 來的異地的旅客也略聞變形火車伙的事， 當一碰見身上有金黃菊的哉仁和黃色基調的黃博士就立刻了停下拍照。 

從梅小路工作的哉仁早已習慣了閃光燈的強光， 並能在這些標光下自然流露笑容; 黃博士剛好相反， 自己不是在案上辦事，便是到各地檢查， 很少接觸這些強光，故現在面對著它可說是另一場小災難。

『當你退休後就會習慣。』哉仁把一對異地金髮美如送走後說， 『特別是在博物館， 這是英國的晚星爵士說的。』
『你指英國鐵路博物館的晚星號， 晚星爵士?』黃博士問。 『晚星爵士也是你們的一分子?』
 『還有國王佐治五世， 美徠伯爵共三人。 』哉仁點頭承認， 並說笑道 『我們的勢力可不比你們弱喲。』
『這些我也知道。』黃博士笑說， 『我是無所不知的博士， 你和其他人的過去我也知得一清楚。』

哉仁眼珠滾到黃博士身上打量， 帶一點恐懼的打量著他。 
『你都知道?』
『我會知道。』

黃博士自當天雪川大師公開哉仁背景後開始調查JSL成員。 哉仁的背景還最複雜的一員， 他是由日本送去德國沒流的專業人員之一。 他協助德意志鐵路設計了傲人的耐用機車， 不過因他協助猶太人逃亡被發現， 迫送至波蘭集中營工作。 他為了拒絕某事而是在那時失去原本的說話聲音。 戰後哉仁才被送回日本工作， 直至現在。

『你是國際義人， 做了應做的事， 這是首名代表我們火車俠的光榮。』
一聽黃博士的稱讚， 哉仁輕輕鬆一口氣。 他用柔弱的聲音說，
『不， 我不是義人。 我無論怎樣算都是屠夫的一份子， 只是人們原諒了， 淡化了。 我本是一名的得利用的機械師， 無論送到任何地方也只是為了我的技術。 算了吧， 若還能在梅小路裡靜靜過渡餘生就是最快樂的事。』

『我的天性和技能令我充滿了利用的價值。』哉仁看看四周， 還未見原木的影子。 時間還早， 他便感嘆道。

『不， 而是因為你的良知能為各人分憂』黃博士說， 『哉仁前輩， 不要否定自己， 你是眾人之需。』

哉仁冷笑數聲回應， 心底裡聽後還是對黃博士的讚賞感到高興。 哉仁了結這話題，重回到久未見影的原木， 
『原木到底跑到什麼地方?』
『你擔心他?』黃博士問。
『才不， 他和雪川一樣在原爆下活過來了， 還有什麼可怕的事會傷得了他? 只是想不通…』

哉仁的說話帶著擔憂。 果然， 當原木回來的時候， 旁邊還有一身黑色的火車俠。 這火車俠像是在來地方見過， 卻又想不起。 若說這是因哉仁年記而想不起， 黃博士就更找不到原因為何想不起了。 那黑色火車俠很像希望號那尖鍬形的臉， 又尖又幼的雙眼和圓大的希望號很不同， 某些地方都很像， 卻又不像。

『原木， 請問這位是?』 哉仁戴上自已的眼鏡， 看清楚眼前那似曾相識的人。
『他叫絕望號， 是剛在仲登機手續時認識的。』 原木笑著介紹， 『這人倒有趣的， 是從外地來， 一到這裡就說要見你們， 於是我就把他帶來了。』

『原來是來自異地的同伴， 歡迎!』 
黃博士高興地說。 他準備向異地的同伴早伸出的手作握手回應之際， 哉仁一手奪過來， 好不禮貌地把黃博士推開， 並用法語的對方互相問好。 不知哉仁為何的黃博士愕然望向後方的原木， 原木聳聳肩， 表示不知道。

『我看見了黃博士的呆相， 懂說你們的日語，』 絕望號由流利的法語一轉地道的東京日語說， 『哉仁前輩真是學識廣博的總師， 一猜便知我是法國人。 我來是想參觀你們JHR總部和運作， 可以嗎? 』

哉仁把手收回， 在背後向前扔了一些東西給原木。 那東西快速直越過各人頭上， 若黃博士不留神是幾乎注意不了。 他看見原木接下東西後， 雙眼間隱約地一跳， 然後又回復剛才的歡喜目光， 似是沒有事發生的樣子。 不過他知道一定是發生了事。

『如果你是在昨天或是明天到步， 我們JHR一定會很歡迎。 但今天我們各人接到了行動指示， 所以今天不是好的一天。』 

黃博士只是大概知道剛才的事。 他的說話是嚇了哉仁， 幸好聽後哉仁還是鬆了一口氣。 

『你是第一次到日本嗎?』 這時原木插嘴問， 依然用親切的口吻說， 『心果你要導遊， 我可樂意幫你。 我是部路面電車， 每天在大街裡走， 沒有一條小巷是我不知道。』

『不必， 我反而想今天就參與你們的行動， 從旁觀察， 好帶回TGV。』 絕望號把原木的好意拒絕， 肯定地要求加入行動。 餘下三人都知這是另一場麻煩將加在身上， 在沒有籍口拒絕之下惟有答應。

絕望號轉身和哉仁之間， 原木把他接到的東西暗地裡塞給黃博土。 那是一面刻著 『御召』 的黑色鐵片， 『召』 字凹著的中間夾著一口折斷並連著機關的圖釘。 這鐵釘的機關中還連著一個怪異的液體球， 看上去不是好東西。 黃博士一看便知這機關鐵釘似是放在掌中行動， 而現在他知道哉仁要把他推開的原因。

『線謝你， 哉仁前輩。』 黃博士把鐵片悄悄地塞到哉仁手中， 『抱歉， 毀了你的御召車牌。』
『那只是一塊賣給遊客的復製品。』 哉仁轉笑道， 『我很早已收起了真品。 現在可肯定來者不善。』
黃博士點頭並和哉仁一起同帶跟在原木數步後方， 他問，
『會否又是另一派黑暗軍來侵略?』
『該不會吧? 地球這裡是銀魔的目標， 除燃之助夠膽來搶外， 該不會有其他人。』

哉仁對突然回頭一望的絕望號一笑， 說因自己走得較慢而道歉。 原木就提意先到梅小路支部。

『就這樣吧。』  哉仁像京都裡的茶屋母親一樣笑道， 『要選特別列車嗎?』
『我聽說，』 絕望號說， 『JSL和JHR今併後重開了蒸汽車的路線， 如果用蒸汽火車到京都， 我相信是最好的事。』

黃博士冷呼了一口氣， 東站站的月台在昨夜燒了， 大群前輩又各跑東西， 又豈能現在開出一班蒸汽火車?

『沒有問題。』 哉仁在黃博士開聲前截道， 充滿自信而不帶倦意， 『今天前住京都的蒸汽機車由我， 哉仁負責。 黃博士， 你可以替我向各機關區安排和當運轉士嗎?』

黃博士大嚇一跳， 好像聽錯了， 除他外還有原木。  哉仁用自信的目光在二人間走動， 恍惚在問 : 『可以嗎?』

面對這不可能任務的黃博士， 在此刻不能不答應。 原木帶著一絲錯愕的目光點頭， 然後向絕望號熟練地介詔將會乘搭的蒸汽機車資料和時間。

『哉仁前輩， 真的可行嗎?』 黃博士臨在職員通道入口前問。
『你照去辦吧。』 哉仁說， 『你去知會大阪機關區， 人就會來。』

----------


## kl122002

<16>
被叫去辦公室打電話的黃傅士正在遲疑， 手掌放在電話的聽筒上， 未敢拿起。 
『真的會這樣順利嗎?』黃傅士深知要一部蒸氣火車重上東海道本線已是不可能的事， 更何況現在走的還有山陽本線， 九洲本線及長崎本線?   

黃博士最後抱著盡地一試的心態打去大阪機關區， 果然當請求一說出， 那邊的人起還以為是開玩笑。 當一再重復， 話筒裡的人斬釘截鐵地說 : 『不可以!』之外， 還說， 
『這大謊唐了! 我們怎能因你們開一部臨時列車而讓其他列車誤點? 何況蒸氣火車所帶來的混亂?』
『但這涉及到黑暗軍的事， 請你幫幫忙。』
『你們不是JHR嗎? 你們的威斯特呢? 請他劍一揮不就行了嗎?』

黃博士心想大阪區的口氣真大， 居然可以以這態度拒絕JHR。 心想著罵回去卻又不能， 卻又不可被棄之際， 話筒被人從後取過， 抬頭一望， 那是目光嚴肅的鐵雄司令。 他唇語對黃博士說 : 『交給我吧。』， 然後對話筒裡的人下命令，

『這是JHR鐵雄司令， 現在JHR要求東海道本線， 山陽本線， 九洲本線及長崎本線中各機關區要全力協助JHR行動。 明白嗎? 現在是要求你們協助， 而非你們意見。』

話筒裡變得沉默， 然後傳來 : 『我們知道了』的答覆。 鐵雄司令嘴角一彎並放下話筒。

『真是感謝你， 司令。 霞關裡的聽證會裡沒有什麼大礙吧?』黃博士問。
『沒有。』鐵雄司令的說話遲疑了一點， 『不， 倒是順利。』
『順利?』
鐵雄司令點頭並一笑， 這笑容對黃博士更添加了疑團。 

不消一會， 今天當值的東京站副站長親自送來了修正後的時間表， 裡內除了加入了新的發車資料外， 還有其他同行列車的迥避和相遇時差等資料。 在解釋過後， 鐵雄司令轉手送給黃博士並說， 

『這些就交給你， 黃博士。』

被突然加以重任的黃博士小心地接過資料。 這份薄薄數頁的資料的帶來的責任今他不禁抽一口氣。

『是! 我立刻準備。』被注滿了責任的黃博士用響亮的聲音回答。 

外方傳出柴油機動車的引擎聲， 這不得不引起黃博士的注意。 從窗戶望去， 那是一部啡色的柴油機關車拉著木材和工具進入被燒毀的9號和10號月台。 車裡跳出了不同顏色和機身外型的火車俠前輩外， 還有一些穿藍色工作服的技師正帶同工具重新修造月台。 木材很快就從車上放下， 植進原有的柱位， 加上預先修裁的木梁和瓦片， 不消最分鐘就已看見木月台已完成了大半。  

這敏捷得如預計一樣的變化， 黃博士心裡不禁對JSL前輩的巾景有所驚嘆。

*****

『菊花， 長崎船屋， 舊， 紅豚， 道通 ? 哉仁到底想說什麼? 這真的是他要原木發的密報?』

被告知了密報的燃之助重復反問威斯特。 因為這密報實在叫人莫名奇妙。

『我已說了好幾篇， 是真的不會有錯。』威斯特不耐煩地回燃之助。
『菊花即是哉仁; 長崎船屋是指三菱的長崎造船廠， 轉個方向也即是我 ; 舊紅豚即是…火腿? 』

威斯特這一聽便肯定燃之助根本不知哉仁的密報內容，他只是在假設地胡猜和總結， 
『哉仁想我帶火腿在路上找他? 』
『這答案太胡鬧吧?』威斯特不禁說。
『如果根據我們之間的常用密報規格就確是這樣意思。』燃之助強調， 『第一個詞是第一者， 第二個詞是次者， 單字是連接用字， 動作詞放在最後。』

『燃之助根本也不知道吧?』威斯特輕聲問健太，質疑著眼前的燃之助。
『要是你們不相信就算吧!』燃之助一瞄威斯特和健太的動作，叱道， 『反正整件事本來就與我無關。』
『我們沒有這樣的這意思。』健太急忙向已把臉轉到別方的燃之助解釋， 『燃之助…』

『噓…』燃之助突然要健太停止說話。 他感覺到外方實在太靜， 於是自已就用輕步跑到木百葉窗， 用手指輕推窗葉在偷看各處。 
健太和威斯特也把眼湊上去， 聽聲地問 : 『是什麼事?』

老舊的木房設計是要把木百葉窗向外推而玻璃窗向室內開。 燃之助於是借此突然大力推開木百葉窗， 狠狠打中外面的一個黑色火車俠， 傳來慘痛叫聲。 

一見外方被擊得天旋地轉的黑色火車俠， 健太和威斯特不禁不嚇一跳。 那火車俠似是在各人不為意之間來到偷聽燃之助的解密過程， 不過他沒料到被燃之助用向外推的木百葉窗擊暈。

『那是誰?』燃之助指向那黑色火車俠問。 『是你們的人嗎?』
『不， 絕不是。』威斯特反問， 『他是黑色的， 該是你們的人吧?』
『豈會? 我不認識這樣鬼崇的傢伙!』燃之助取起一旁的掃帚， 戳戳那火車俠，很快就認出來。 他大呼 :

『這傢伙是壽星號!』

『真的! 那圓車頭幾乎和他一樣!』威斯特指著那黑色火車俠臉上圓蓋， 『但我們JHR裡好像沒有和壽星號一樣，而身上黑色的人。』

『是他! 我一眼就看得出了!當天送別十河總裁的骨灰回老家時， 壽星號是以這樣全身黑色扶靈。 但今天怎麼…』

燃之助繼續用掃帚戳黑色的壽星號， 似是非把他戳醒不可。 果然， 黑色的壽星號就不消一會被弄醒， 一手抓著掃帚， 用力的後一拉， 幾乎把燃上助拉出窗外。

這般敏捷而有力的身手恐怕除了雪川大師來原木外， 威斯特和健大是從未在其他身上人見過。 何況本來慢悠悠的壽星號根本不配這樣敏捷的動作。

『又是你， 老壽星! 總是在我說秘密時偷聽!』燃之助抓緊掃帚叫道。 
『哼! 我才不是什麼老壽星!』 黑色的壽星號說， 『我是喪靈號! 剛才的木百葉窗也是你的好事吧?』

『你說起話來也倒有禮貌!』燃之助繼續有力地反叱道 : 『這撞球室是私人地方! 而你居然在外窗站著? 那倒不說你是人侵者! 在你後方石地基起就是這地方的介線! 你入侵了我的地方然後被我開百葉窗撞倒還說我用木百葉窗對你幹好事? 事實上我早已對你大發慈悲， 還未送你到警視廳!』

被說猛水一樣的氣勢一邊倒壓下去的喪靈號， 根本對燃之助無法招架。 他扔下掃帚， 帶著恐目喃喃數句後轉身離開。 

同一時候， 木百葉窗重新關上， 內裡的玻璃窗也被一同鎖上。 燃之助肯定那喪靈號根本就是壽星號， 只是對為何變成這樣而感古怪。 但現在喪靈號身份以及它聽了多少秘密並非燃之助的首要追查目標， 反而燃之助想知道是誰在幕後玩什麼把戲。 

喪靈號的火車俠是一切關鍵， 燃之助心知道係以就決定要到JHR基地走一趟。

*****

從茅盯到東京車站要花的時間不長， 這每一分秒所帶來的危機卻全刺動燃之助的神經。 他利用巴士上的時間進行推測。 

這一定是白燕號的計劃， 也許和當天在基地看見銀魔號有說不定有關連。 如要到長崎， 那就肯定和藏在那裡的東西有一定的關係。 

剛才那黑色的壽星號自稱是喪靈號， 在燃之助自己腦裡毫無印象。 他知道自己小隊裡沒有這人， 而且以自已所見銀魔號都沒有曾製造這樣子的傢伙， 其他支隊也未曾聽聞。 故肯定那一定是壽星號本人。 

若然被洗腦的壽星號出現在身邊， 那麼一定還有其他被洗腦的JHR成員在哉仁或是雪川身旁出現。 若是出現在雪川身旁， 他一定會倒大霉， 除非身手好的得不得了 ; 至於哉仁， 他相信黃博士一定可以保護著他。 

看見那副肅目深思的表情， 威斯特和健太不敢打擾燃之助。 旁邊的女乘客取出自己的粉紅色手提電話， 翻開後扭橫螢幕， 瞬間換成小型電視機並看電視節目。 那小電視的聲音不算大， 卻吸引了燃之助注意。 他看了那手提電話不消數秒，從那女乘客手間大嚇一跳。 他驚見有一個敏捷的火車俠正用和巴士相同的速度追跑。 

燃之助就在巴士剛領先一段路之際， 急跳起大叫停車， 並急著把錯愕的威斯特和健太一同拉下。

『是舊紅豚!』燃之助叫道， 『的確是火腿， Ham! 威斯特， 健太， 你們有那種手提電話嗎?』
『沒有， 燃之助， 但我只有這個， 你想做什麼?』健太茫然地取出藍色的JHR通訊機。 通訊機和剛才的手提電話大同， 只是多了一些負責其他功能的按扭。 

當燃之助一見通訊機， 就急不及待地再把它搶過。 健太萬料不到燃之助能熟練地按動按扭操作， 把原本JHR和各成員的通訊電波重新調較至另一段， 令通訊機發出斷斷續續的嗶嗶聲， 像是摩氏電報碼一樣。 燃之助一邊聽， 一邊點頭。

『你所說的Ham就是這個嗶嗶聲?』威斯特不明白燃之助的意思到底有何關係。
『Ham， 火腿， 即是業餘無線電的略稱。』 燃之助從電報碼回神並解釋， 『我終於明白了。 哉仁是想JSL的無線電保持通訊。 天啊， 真是如此』

通訊機傳出了一陣長鳴， 然後又再繼續長短不一的嗶嗶聲。 燃之助再聽了一會， 雙目緊合， 眉間深鎖， 說 : 
『果然…哉仁也碰上另一個黑色的火車俠， 剛才差一點被暗殺了。 』

『又是黑色的火車俠?』威斯特驚呼， 『會不會就是剛才那很像壽星號的人?』

『噓! 他就在對面!』健太望向馬路的對岸， 果然站著那很像壽星號的喪靈號。 他正站著， 看著健太他們。 現在雙目交接， 沒有一方敢首先動身。

『他到底是怎樣追上來?』 威斯特被他嚇了一跳， 『他是用雙腳跑上來的嗎?』

『壽星號真是煩人。』燃之助心想， 並慢動作地先將通訊機音量降低， 然後切斷電源。 

一部大貨車正剛好走過， 貨卡把兩考的視線臨時切斷。 燃之助二話不說， 就強把健太和威斯特拉進後方的商店。 店內兩名女售貨員看見這他們如此急步跑進， 幾乎忘了說 『歡迎光臨』。

『這是女性內衣店!』
威斯特是最快看清楚這商店。 店內賣的全是女性內衣， 也有數名女顧客在選內衣。 這三名男性突然闖進， 吸引了店內所有目光。 身後的大貨車已走過， 可見喪靈號正朝他們繞道追來。 

『美麗的女士們! 快救救我們三爺孫!』燃之助把自已的嗓子壓沉， 裝成老人並跪地救情， 欲哭不止地說， 『我的不悄兒子想把我們強搶回家!』

被燃之助大嚇一跳的健太首先是一臉通紅， 然後細心一看發現似乎出現了效果。 其中一名年青女顧客首先在眉間動容， 他知道這並順著燃之助的戲接下去。 

『爺爺， 爸爸快要到追來!』健太在燃之助身後慌張起來叫道， 也暗地裡拉扯威斯特一同接下去，
『可憐我們吧! 我們好不容易從青森到來， 爺爺想陪我們到東京玩玩。 爸爸卻老是想把我們帶走， 然後把爺爺送到安老院…』

燃之助此刻痛哭， 重重打動了所有女性的心。 一切湊效了。

『後門在收銀機的貨倉後! 要快， 你的不悄子由我們好好對付。』一名中年女售貨員拉起衣袖， 並說， 『天啊， 硬要分拆爺孫共樂的事還可忍得下嗎?』

喪靈號在數分鐘後繞過天橋， 不管別的就跑過了這內衣店。 他一進去就立刻被售貨員擋住， 並且被其他女性怒目盯著。 他深諳不妙。

不消一會， 被痛打， 被圍觀叱罵的聲音響遍整條大街。 隨著巴土的引擎起動， 那聲音漸漸遠去。 

『真想看看壽星號被打得變成什麼樣子。』燃之助心想。 現在他連同健太和威斯特再趕住東京站。 健太和威斯特笑說著剛才的戲， 還想著在巴士上繼續演下去。 

『既然壽星號在這裡， 那麼偷襲哉仁和黃博士的黑色火車俠是誰? 既然這邊廂的壽星號， 那麼另一邊廂也很大機會是JHR的成員…』

巴士一轉彎， 紅磚黑瓦的丸之內東京站大樓出現在燃之助眼前。 
蒸汽火車的車笛聲從東京站傳來。 錯不了， 燃之助知道並瞳孔頓時放大， 這一定是蒸汽火車的車苗聲， 並非靠高壓氣鼓吹出的車笛聲。

----------


## kl122002

<17>
『天啊！ 來遲了一步！』
趕至10號月台的燃之助叫道。 他正看著一部只屬於蒸汽火車使用的展望車正消失在遠方水平線。

喘著氣， 從樓梯追上來的健太和威斯特在燃之助旁雙腳一軟， 靠在木椅上。 燃之助向正從月台離開的副站長問話， 結果和他所料大致相同， 另外副站長還說，

 『…還有一個很像路面電車的， 他陪著黑色的火車俠一同坐進了頭等車。』
『原木？ 是他？』 燃之助點點頭， 重露自信的目光。 副站長離開後才發現自已把健太和威斯特忘記在後方。 一見威斯特那抱怨的雙目， 他立刻改用喜悅的聲音說， 
『黃博士， 哉仁， 還有那黑色的新敵人， 全在剛開出的那一班臨時列車裡。 但這次真的感謝廣島區的禮物， 我們賺多了一點安全的時間。』

聽燃之助這麼一說， 威斯特嚇了一跳問，  『為什麼？』

『車裡還有原木。 原木是廣島的路面電車外， 他還是一名特務。 暗殺， 刺探和易容是他的三大長項。 只要有他， 那黑色的新敵人是不可能在黃博士和哉仁下手。』

曾和原木交手的威斯特終於明白為何他是怎樣失手。 原木那一副近乎完美的敏捷身手， 相信一定還可以保護黃博士和哉仁。

『那麼， 我們現在還該追上去嗎？』健太問。
『要！ 當然要！』威斯特叫道， 『黃博士還在危險中。』
『…以及一列古董桃山式一等車箱， 展望車， 餐車…』燃之助如數家珍般說著一等車箱是怎樣的在接口鑲金， 展望車的紅絲椅是如何舒適的陳年往事。
『還和哉仁， 你不管他了？』威斯特斜視流露出一副自大相的燃之助。
『對， 對， 還有哉仁。』燃之助笑道。

健太回顧眼前情況說， 『要追上一部時速不到90km/h的蒸汽火車是很容易的事。 我想， 現在首先得處理誰是他們身邊的黑色的敵人。』
『健太說得對。』威斯特說， 『健太， 莫非你知道？ 』
『不， 但我猜他也許是JHR的人。』

燃之助眉目一跳， 意外地發現健太和自己在巴士裡所想的一樣。 他不說話， 側耳靜聽他的分析。

『…剛才的喪靈號的確很像壽星號。 不只外形， 甚至動作和語調也很像。 當燃之助一說他就是壽星號， 我已有這強烈的感覺。 因比我想那邊的黑色的敵人也是來自JHR。』

『健太的分析很仔細！』威斯特讚道， 『那麼即是說JHR裡有內鬼？』
『威斯特， 這只是我的猜測，』健太望向燃之助， 尋求他的認同。
『這真是一個我從未有的想法。』燃之助和健太目觸後， 用吃一驚的方式說， 『如果真是JHR的火車俠， 那目標就更容易鎖定。 到基JHR地吧， 可能還有線索留下。』

點頭答應， 威斯特領先走向月台出口。 燃之助尾隨， 最後方的健從直覺肯定燃之助早已推敲， 剛才只是在假裝。 他大惑不解， 追上並壓著聲問燃之助， 
『你知道是誰？』
『我只知機會大小。』
『為何不說？』
『你現在是要跟上威斯特的腳步， 不是我。』
健太感到被後方一掌把推上去， 他回首只見燃之助笑著搖手。 身旁的威斯特一見他就不停猜誰是最可能。 此刻健太隱約地明白燃之助的意思。

威斯特從未發現JHR總部居然有如比強勁的冷氣， 只有鐵雄司令一人的指揮室居然可以如此廣闊。

一見威斯特和健太走進， 鐵雄司令高興得飛身擁抱， 實在忍受不住失去一眾火車伙的冷清。 直至燃之助走進， 鐵雄司令才放開兩個小孩， 向燃之助點頭一笑。 

『原來JHR的指揮室是這麼大！』燃之助從鐵雄司令的笑容移走， 望向正顯示全日本鐵路的巨大螢幕。 他發現了東海道本線上有黃博士的橙色標記， 標記動動速度比其他還要慢， 故他相信一定在哉仁的列車中。 另外還有兩點標記停在東京JHR基地， 旁邊的文字指示著為威斯特和健太。 

『那是向各火車俠聯絡的通訊系統。』威斯特自傲地向燃之助介紹， 『厲害吧？』
『果真厲害。』燃之助冷笑道， 雙眼依然在系統上搜索， 
『但， 壽星號的標記呢？』
『壽星號不再執勤， 所以不在這系統裡。』威斯特說， 『只有執勤的伙伴才會有信號。 看， 翔翼和E4也正從東日本地區回程。』

『咦？ 希望號呢？』健太從螢幕上找不到希望號的標記， 『希望號不在螢幕！』
燃之助迅速地一掃螢幕上的新幹線， 果然不見希望號的標記出現。 希望號是執勤成員， 所以是不可能在這系線裡消失。
威斯特也用緊急通訊的方式聯絡希望號， 但無論他如何呼叫也得不到回應。 

『莫非希望號出了事？』健太問。 『威斯特， 你最後是在什麼時候見過他？』
『就在這裡。 大概是今早十時吧。 我是最後和黃博士一起離開， 當時他和壽星號也在一起。』

『他和壽星號？』燃之助深諳， 若有所思看著威斯特的慌張， 

『燃之助， 你會不會知道些什麼？』健太對燃之助起了注意， 嚴肅地問。
『不清楚。』燃之助也一副探長口吻地說， 『我們要找希望號的遇害證明。 比如留下的武器， 近身物品等。』

JHR基地龐大原因是為了提供宿住的地方給來自外星的火車俠， 在最高峰的時間曾有一百名火車俠住在基地。 隨著大部分火車俠搬去， 現在是十室九空， 餘下使用宿舍的火車俠不多， 所以許多都被拆去， 合併並改成了大型雜物室， 接見室，  改動不了的就留在這裡空著。

威斯特先領頭到希望號的宿舍。 牆掛了一些素描畫作外， 不見與一般的有任何分別。 他們把任何角落於找了一遍， 未見任何發現。 

燃之助啟動了電腦， 略查了希望號的私人電郵。 驚覺內裡的電郵大多是寄至同一電郵地扯， 而且在每一封內希望號對最近發生的事全都一字不提。 從一封完成了一半的電郵裡， 發現他把合拼的事美化， 隻字不提數天的跟縱行動。 這電郵寫了一半就停止， 推測一定是因東京站大火的事使他無法再篇造。 

在電腦旁還放在一些信件和明信片， 全是來是美國。 燃之助略讀了一二封， 約掌握收件者的關係， 所以他肯定電郵也很可能是同一人， 但無法明白希望號的洞機。

最後在希望號的宿舍裡的收獲不大， 第二步就到壽星號的宿舍。 起當還以為壽星號在裡頭睡著， 沒料到內裡空無一人。 宿舍是和式為主， 地面用塌塌米砌成， 令宿舍添加了空間外， 也顯得這裡空無一物。 這裡只有一部電視， 一張矮木桌， 桌上一套茶具， 數張坐墊和一個壁櫃。

『根本什麼都沒有。』
燃之助漠視威斯特這句話， 健太看著他坐在矮木桌旁並面對著電視， 一會後便往四周看， 然後探手把旁邊的塌塌米一塊塊揭起， 結果就在矮木桌下的一塊中找到了一本記事本。

這記事本是希望號的日記。 每頁的日子都有差距， 故顯示日記並不是每天都寫。 不過自JSL和JHR合併後， 記事較過去多而仔細。 每一頁都顯示了他擔心作為原黑暗軍一份子的燃之助會攻下JHR。 不過在最後一頁寫道 :

『清算的日子到了。』

日期是今天， 但今天還只過了一半， 所以這頁內容變得格外怪異。 從前一頁裡批評黃博士工作慢的內容對比， 這頁完全不連接。 健太把日記再仔細檢查， 也找不到內裡有任何缺頁。

三人深諳這頁不存好意。 急急把一切還原後就離開壽星號的宿舍， 一同走到最近的維修室。一走進， 就被刺鼻的汽油味嗆著。 工具， 牆壁和地面還留著汽油的味道， 以地面的最重， 倒翻一旁的空汽油罐就證明了這一點的源頭。 威斯特在電源箱找了一會把強力抽氣機開啟， 才使汽油味抽走和減淡。

『…顯然， 倒翻汽油是有人準備放火。』燃之助說， 『幸好他沒有這樣做。』
『但…不可能是黃博士或是其他人幹的嗎？』健太問。
『機會很微。』燃之助走到站在電源箱旁的威斯特， 指向強力抽氣機的按鈕， 『如果是黃博士倒翻汽油， 那麼他一定會開啟強力抽氣機以抽走氣味和及時清理 ; 若是其他火車俠， 也會清理汽油。 但地上的汽油味如此重， 顯然沒有清理的意思。』

『難到真的是壽星號？』威斯特難以至信地問。
『我相信這裡不應只有一人。』
燃之助從電源箱的角度看回原處， 發現了地上有一個打火機。 當他撿起來之際， 被遠放一個閃閃發光的東西道使他大叫，

『是他！ 另一人就是他！』

健太望向與燃之助相同看著的地方。 他從工具箱中的小縫拾到代表火車俠隊長的太陽徽章。 他知道這太陽徽章就只有希望號擁有， 這發現即示意希望號曾在這裡出現。

放火的用品和留在一角的太陽徽章， 顯示希望號極大可能遇上放火的人。 三人現在都互相有一致的想法 : 希望號遇上放火的人， 並且被擊倒走和擄走。 

至於始桶者， 三人還是抱不同意見。 燃之助一口咬定壽星號; 相反， 健太就認為放火的人可能是白燕號。 因儘管壽星號在最近的確是對每事神經過敏， 但看上去也未至於到達在自己地方裡放火般瘋狂。 同時也不認為那本搜到的日誌的暗示有這麼大力量。

最後還是決定追上去， 要查清楚白燕號和阻止黑暗軍接近。

----------


## kl122002

<18>

臨出發前， 健太突然問燃之助 :
『到底整崎端島裡藏著什麼？』
燃之助在臨登上開往大阪的新幹線車門前停下並反問， 
『你們都不曉得？』
加上威斯特， 三對雙目互相對望， 找尋答案。 威斯特忍不住問， 
『莫非你…是不知道的？』
『這可不是鬧的， 燃之助！ 』 健太語氣帶一點警告的嚴肅說， 『那個到底是什麼？』

『不瞞你們， 一切都不知道。』 燃之助望向健太和威斯特， 他說 : 『我還以為你倆知道了內裡是什麼巨大武器， 所以我也一併緊張。』
『這可不是演戲的時刻…』
『我沒有說謊！ 』 燃之助也肅起嘻笑的雙目， 『我只是提供地方的人。 哉仁當年說要一個巨大貨倉， 我就只想到已停產的端島煤礦， 把地下的礦洞改成大儲存倉， 然後交給他。』
『要一個那麼大的貨倉， 你沒有問他要放什麼嗎？』
『無！ 我當年正忙著銀行合併， 又怎有時間去理一個已廢的煤礦？ 何況一直以來都平安無事？=』

健太看得出燃之助沒有說謊， 所以自己不再追問下去， 順道也讓威斯特不用憤怒的目光望向燃之助。 

登上車後， 燃之助說要失洗去沾在身軀上的電油味， 獨自到洗手間。 過了一的時時間， 威斯特首先有不妥的感覺。

『上洗手間的時間太長了吧？』 威斯特問。
健太看一看車上的時鐘， 發現的確快過半小時也未回來。 
『他逃了。』  威斯特說， 『健太， 我猜燃之助一定在剛才停站的時候下車！』

健太決定動身到洗手間查看， 結果所有洗手間都空無一人， 而威斯特就在他耳旁絮絮不休表示大家都被燃之助騙了。 

他們經過列車上的優等車廂Green Car之際， 意外地碰上了警長生在那裡， 看著某地的旅遊雜誌。 眼神是從未見過的一樣優閒。

『難得從現在起可以休息， 為何不給自已到沖繩玩玩？』 

警長這麼一說， 說中了自我瓦解後的JHR中一眾同伴。 現在似乎只有威斯特和健太還是在傻乎乎地追尋白燕號。

『剛才你有見過燃之助經過嗎？』 健太問
『有。』 警長毫不遲疑地說， 『他在品川下車了。』
『我們真的上當了！』 威斯特在健太面前驚呼， 『我們就在新橫濱站下車並追回去吧。』

健太還未反應得及， 就已被威斯特拉著回自已的座位。 列車一到站， 威斯特就急忙地把健太拉下車， 跑到對岸的回程月台。 
回程月台上的人不多。 眼看著自已原本前往大阪的列車離開， 總是覺得不是勁。

『連向來勤勞的警長都獨自到沖繩， 莫非JHR真的完了？』 威斯特感嘆， 『現在就只剩下我們… 健太！ 我們』

威斯特的聲音突然停止， 健太起初也不為意， 直至威斯特於原來的腔調改變， 變成斷斷續續， 且嗓子比之前壓低， 他說， 

『健大， 我們…中伏了。』
『中伏？ 』

一種冰涼的感覺從背後在瞬間直達健太的神經。 仔細一點感覺， 那是一支金屬棒。 隨著反應回頭一望， 發現自己被意料之外的警長用槍指著背部。 威斯特也同一樣被另一支槍指著。

『健太， 威斯特你們實在太多管閒事。』 警長邊說著並把他們二人迫到月台的邊緣。
『警長！ 你到底想做什麼！ 我們都是正義的…』
『正義的火車俠嗎？ 』 警長口中傳出冷笑聲， 『我最討厭就是像你這種滿口正義的傢伙！』

健太聽到腳下的鐵軌傳出輕微吱吱聲， 示意著下一班列車將在不久後到達。 警長也注意到這一點， 他再把健太二人迫出一點， 只剩下半個腳步的空間。 警長看著遠方的700系白色列車正漸漸接近， 他用瘋伍的激動笑聲說，

『唔， 下一班車快到了。 如果所有人知道他們的鐵路英雄死在自已的鐵路上， 不曉得怎樣呢？』 

在那列車的車長看見了月台的人影， 發出長嗚自警告車笛聲。 眼見月台上的人根本毫無退縮之意， 將緊急停車的手桿轉下剎停。 他萬沒料到這控制點居然毫無反應。 

他反復地轉了數次， 列車亳無停下或減速之意。 列車欲相反地加速， 並超過了月方前的安全速度界限。 車長沒料到列車的通訊也被切斷， 令自己無法向前方的車站發出警告。 現在一切變成由總部電腦的瘋狂操作運行。

『永別， 我的同伴！』  警長一下用力， 使槍桿從後推二人跌進車軌。 

倒在軌間的孩子們無法從面前的高速列車動身過來。 眼前是巨大迫近的白色， 耳裡是吵鬧的車輪聲， 然後是一片黑暗。

『咕噥噥』 怪聲從失控的車底下傳出， 似乎成功了。 警長這樣想。 不過當狂奔的列車離開， 發現車軌上連絲亳血跡都沒有， 被這場失敗氣得在原地怒吼。

****

除著列車門關上， 換過來是另一把熟識的怒吼，
『別要老子救你們第二次了！』

柔和的涼風吹上了自己的臉。 健太和威斯特張開變眼， 發現自已身處一部在來線的列車的車廂中。 前方站著雪川大師。 從大師的斗震不定的雙目可見剛才的險況是驚心動魄。 

的確， 除了大師外， 剛才也許沒有誰可以用這般快的速度來救人。 加上這般幸運的出現， 健太和威斯特充滿感激， 撲到大師身上放聲大哭。 在右都被抱得緊緊的大師也頓時怒火盡消， 輕嘆後安慰受了驚的孩子。

雪川大師從移動的車廂中望向車站的月台， 原本明顯的警長黑白身軀已消失。 他再向列車的兩端望過去， 確定危險不存在。 

『拜托， 許多人正望著。』 大師尷尬地咕嚕， 『快抹掉眼淚吧。』

抹掉眼淚的孩子重拾安定的眼光。 大師終於鬆一口氣， 他把開用坐位上的行李， 謄出坐位來， 然後重新再談此事。 健太和威斯特把經過一五一十地搬出後， 雪川大師怒喝，
『他真是一個好間諜！ 我們居然算少了他！』 
『怎麼這樣說？』 威斯特問。
『你還記得三越百貨裡的突襲嗎？ 中了黑曜石箭的人除我以外， 還有警長。』 大師解釋， 『那些是特製黑曜石箭， 可以令中的火車俠變成暗黑星裡黑喑軍的一份子。』
『那麼你…』威斯特指著雪川大師。 他記得當天大師確是背部中了不少箭， 所以他也不就是白燕號的一份子！
『蠢材！』 大師叱道， 『我本來就是黑喑軍中一份子， 中這些石箭又對我豈有影響！』

大師後微放鬆後， 想起警長在他店中居住的時間， 大笑， 『他應該是想在我店中找那碟子的設計圖。 哈！ 沒料到我一早把設計圖銷毀。』
『設計圖？』 健太問， 『是什麼設計圖？』
『就是那個我們保護的切子， 也即是那只新幹線和富士山圖樣的碟子。 那其實是一幅地圖。』
『就是軍艦島下礦洞的地圖？』 健太追問， 『下方到底藏著什麼？ 為什麼要畫地圖？』
『莫非是不可時人的秘密？』 威斯特補上。

『原來你倆也知道不少， 』 大師吃驚地問， 『是誰告訢你？』
『燃之助。』 健太說。
『唔。』 太師點頭， 『老實說， 我不曉得下方到底有什麼。 不過哉仁卻要在礦山下最深處建一個倉庫， 並要將通道改造成迷宮一樣防止其他人誤進。 設計這迷宮的人是我， 地圖就是在那碟子裡。』
『為何我們當初沒有發現？』 威斯特問。
『是你們忘了倒水吧？』 大師眼見威斯特的迷妄說， 『倒水後轉一轉碟子方向， 地圖就會浮現。』

『這麼說， 現在黑暗使者和惡魔號手上從可能有這碟子…』
『才會到長崎然後轉住軍艦島。 這麼現在要到軍艦島的人不就是共有三大派？ 一， 是你們 ; 二， 是白燕號 ; 最後就是可以抱著尋寶的心態的黑暗使者和惡魔號。』

威斯特為健太的推理補上結論。 

*****

『如果你一直是這麼聰明就好了， 大鼻子。』 燃之助譏諷道。

燃之助被喪靈號引進了車尾的駕駛室， 以至威斯特找不到他心外， 也成功利用同伙的警長把他倆引出去， 是一道一石二鳥的方法。

『嘖！』 喪靈號強笑道。 『你不怕嗎？』
『啥？』 燃之助輕鬆地側目問道。

列車在 『卡僕』 一聲駛進隊道。 喪靈號用自己身上的強光燈射向燃之助， 借勢迫供，
『說！ 礦洞裡到底有什麼？』
『那是海底煤礦， 內裡當然是煤！ 難道是金嗎！』
燃之助也亮起自已頭上的強光燈， 孤光射得喪靈號不得不用手擋著。 
『別太過份！』 燃之助叱道。
『嘖！ 你也別想得大美，』 喪靈號反過來恐嚇道，  『燃之助， 那些與你一伙的都巳所剩無幾了！』
『你是什麼意思？』
『陪著你來的孩子們已被警長處決了！』

一陣小沈默後， 燃之助放聲大笑， 就如狂人一樣。 然後一指自已的頭， 兇狠地盯著喪靈號。

『你們想以為用兩條人命就可換一些什麼？ 天真！』

被狂言嚇得退後的喪靈號難以至信地望向燃之助。 燃之助目光不移， 把身子靠前壓著嗓子說， 『告訢白燕號， 這老梗， 我早曉失效了。 少想著借此由我得知什麼。』

列車再一次重見光明。 但彼此的車燈依然互相照著不同的臉容。

----------

